# St Barts IVFers: Part 49



## Skybreeze

*New Home ladies
Happy Chatting
*    
          ​


----------



## lisa_A

Jingle so sorry hun, try setting up ayahoo accont and email them via that, i didnt see no messages the other day about emails so hopefully its fixed.

Tracy, hope u dont have to wait too long, what drugs were u on last time?


----------



## Kitten 80

I don't belive that I just wrote a massive post and it went    so I shall start again 

Jess I will see if I can meet you in cafe   

Cassie My boss is crude all the time so this would not shock him, he said tome that he didn't see why I had 2ww off as they don't after a s#ag 

Laura you ok

Claire I inject honey

Welcome Tcardy Ithink you may have to have tests done again , you may have to pay for these as you are not pct now but as of when you pay I do not no sorry hon

Star , stephy , lins , mandy you all ok


----------



## Kitten 80

sorry if I missed anyone


----------



## Jinglebell

Thanks Lisa.

J x


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten that will be nice, hopefully ur af turns up on time 

lisa
xxx

what would u girls reccomend i can hardly move my neck, a normal massage or a india head massage its from bottom of neck into my head 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Morning everyone

Sorry been out of action for a few days.  Just reading up on you all and seeing how you're doing.  

Lisa(Jesse) - glad you're stimming now.  Hope the bruising dies down.  How are you feeling?

Mandy - really sorry about the abandoned cycle but you're right, better to be the right conditions.

Kitten - great that things are moving for you finally.  Maybe (fingers crossed) if I ever get my tx sorted out our paths may cross at some point.  

Cassie - how's your tx going?  Have the hormones kicked in yet?  Hope you're not too up and down.  Sending you lots of    

Steph - good to hear your news with the midwife.  Hope the hospital had more luck drawing blood.  When's your 12 wk scan - have you had it yet?

Star - how's things?  Have you started your tx yet?

Jinglebell - Sorry to hear your IUI didn't work, hope you have better luck next time     Your marking sounds fairly grueling - and in this heat!!  Hopefully you'll get a break now?

Laura - how's the dreaded 2ww passing?  Keeping busy I hope and holding onto that strong PMA.  

Claire & Trudey - Hello!  I've only just joined FF (and this thread) recently and the girls have been great - really supportive.  

Trudey - not sure about the private tx but i'm sure Lisa's advice and email contact is the right way to gather your info.  

Claire - how are you getting on with communicating with Barts?  I've been having a 'mare although finally seem to be getting somewhere, thanks to the advice of the girls on here.  Good luck with it.

Hopefully i've not missed anyone, but i'll send lots of     to all to be sure.

AFM - nothing really much to tell you.  Got another email from Leona on Monday (unprompted - amazing  !), saying the Dr had all my notes and was waiting to confirm my protocol with the consultant.  Asked if i'd hear by the end of the week and apparently I should do - so please keep everything crossed for me girls. Leona has be really great though so i'm very hopeful.  

Everyone take care of themselves, catch up soon    

GG xx


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Kitten - that's shocking that your boss is treating you that way.  He absolutely should not be saying such things to you or anyone.  Start to keep a record of every inappropriate thing he says to you - both to do with your tx and anything else (including stuff he says about other people). Get a notebook and write everything down. If things do get difficult later on and there is any problem with your job you can present this to his boss, your area manager or whoever is above him in authority.  He could get in a lot of trouble for the way he's treating you, and frankly he should.  It makes me so mad!!     Well done for dealing with it all tho, you must be a v. strong person to have to deal with tx and a ****** like him!!!


----------



## Gregorys Girl

OMG Kitten just read my last sentence in my post to you. In my fury I wrote 'and a person who tosses like him!!!' - _what I MEANT to say_ was 'and a person *who is a ****** *like him!!!' - i'm now laughing.


----------



## Gregorys Girl

So now I realise its the cyber police are cleaning up my language, not me being an idiot after all. I'll rephrase - *'who is a toss er like him!!' *  Hilarious. I'm off before I take over this whole thread with my loony posts


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you gg   I do sometimes wonder when I will crack completely oh I frgot I am seeing my solisitor today as she asked to see me   

You are nutts gg


----------



## Laura200012001

Hi GG,

How are you doing? I'm so pleased Leona has lived up to expectations. I knew she would, she was fantastic with us!!! Hopefully you will know by tomorrow!!!! Whoop whoop whoop!!!!

I am having a little bit of a wobble today   , I don't feel any different really, which is making me worry a bit! I also spoke to my friend who had a FET just over a week before me and she got a BFN!   , I'm sure I'll be fine tomorrow, or a bit later when DH gets home and I can have a cuddle. 

XxX


----------



## lisa_A

HI Laura,

its hard to hear others get BFN hopefully ur friend will be ok and try again soon. you still have a long way to go and even tho u dont feel nothing yet its so early  still  get that   PMA back 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Laura200012001

Thanks Lisa, I'm trying! Another week and a day to go!!!! XxX


----------



## lil stephy

hey guys im glad ur doin well but its the end of he road for me asi had a 10+2 scan 2day and they found no heartbeat     i dont fink i have any tears left in me, i will b havin mufin removed from me on monday.
so i wish u all well wiv ur journeys but im gonna take a break from here i will still read and keep up to date tho all the best xxx


----------



## Laura200012001

Stephy,

OMG!!!!  I'm so so sorry for you,  I'm crying on your behalf     ! I don't know what to say to you except i'm thinking of you. 

Laura XxX


----------



## Jinglebell

Stephy,

Am so sorry.    

J x


----------



## Kitten 80

NO NO NO NO NO THIS SO HORRIBLE  Stephy I am so sorry honey   

Take all the time you want   


I had news from solisitor I have rights they have to pay me as they paid me b4 for last traetment    I told boss this and he was ok about it so he is going to talk to bigger bosses


----------



## lisa_A

oh stephy i am sat here in tears, that is one of the worst ways to find out is when u have a scan, my heart goes out to you. i am so so sorry i thought everything would have been ok.....stephy   

kitten   sorry 

i am lost for words its realy thrown me

lisa
xxx


----------



## Laura200012001

I really am lost for words for you stephy, I 'm still crying for you.      

Kitten, thats fantastic! Good for you! Keep putting the pressure on!!! 

Lisa -You ok?

XxX


----------



## lisa_A

Laura i am ok, just upset about stephy, it was almost a year ago same thing happened to me, but at 18 weeks sexing scan. and its just brought a lot of it back. xxx


----------



## Laura200012001

Lisa - Thats what I thought, thats why I thought I'd see if you were ok.  I really don't know what to say to any of you at the moment, I'm really upset about the whole thing! XxX


----------



## Kitten 80

Jess sorry hon oh this is pants I can't stop


----------



## Laura200012001

Kitten - Me either! I thought I was having a wobble today, but compared to what Stephy is going through and the memories that Lisa has had brought up its nothing!!

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80

Its just another worry


----------



## lisa_A

i still dont get how a baby can have a heartbeat one second and the next its gone expecially after things were going well.
took some time out hoovered my stairs, i am still gutted for stephy, no one shoul dhave to go throught that.

i still ask myself now would it have been better to get a bfn then to lose at 18 weeks, but i guess my answer to that is i did have a chance to have a baby. ok if i was going to loose her it would have been better before 12 weeks so i wouldnt have had to give birth, but i cant change the past, only look to the future.

i am sure stephy will have another chance and she will look to the future once this has sunk in and she has grieved. its getting to that point to look forward, i knwo kitten and cassie have both been there so u both know how it feels.

 stephy

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

yes I do hon


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies   

Stephy I'm so sorry.           Words can't describe what you're going through but you know we'll all be here for you.  Take your time and come back when you're ready.  Will be thinking of you.   

I just don't know what to say.   

Lisa (Jesse)     

Kitten     

Everyone else     

I never got that far when I was pg so what you've all been through is far worse.    

But I still understand how you all feel.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

Cassie these are sad times for us all


----------



## lisa_A

and more   

cassie   1 days untill u start 

christ lost track of who is here and who aint


----------



## Kitten 80

meeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

It's so sad isn't it.  

Makes me wonder if I'm going to start to early or if it's going to happen again.  

We were all doing so well.   

We will all get there one way or another wont we?   

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

cassie what meds have they put u on ths time?

kitten i know u wont know untill u get ur script.


----------



## Kitten 80

you make it sound like a play


----------



## suzia

Just bookmarking


----------



## lisa_A

lol, its a bit like a dramatic preformance aint it lo

that is 2 mcs i have heard today both after ivf, so sad.

so who have we got here now,

kitten, cassie, lins, tatti, stephy, lisa16, GG, laura, jingle, star, mandy claire, Kirsty when she pms and a new one (sorry cant remeber ur nick) anyone else??


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

I'm on norethisterone 3 times a day from tomorrow.  This time next week you'll be able to rattle me!  

It's the certotide regime I think that's how you spell it!  

What about fara? Can't think of anyone else.

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

yhats it I think


----------



## lisa_A

i thought we had another newbie.

cassie r u not on asprin or clexane i need to collect my clexane next week so its here ready for after EC.


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

Nope I'm on norethisterone and then gonal f and then cetrorelix and then ovitrelle.

Lets hope   things work.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

cassie might be worth asking next time ur up there about asprin, as they normal say take that if u ahve had a mc.


----------



## Kitten 80

it will do


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

Thanks ladies.  

I know the upset has affected us all.  

I still have PMA   and did so last time and got a temporary BFP  

Must go now as going round to mother in laws!

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## star2star

Steph sweety, I am so so sorry and I am so cut up for you.  So sorry but only just got on FF, I know exactly what you are going through right now and indeed you need time to get over this and heel yourself and get your head around it all.  Life is so unfair and it just shouldnt be this way, I know we will all get there one day, but we shouldnt have to go through all this Sh%t its just not fair!  Take all the time you need, but you know where I am if you ever want to talk about things.

As hard as it seems and it's not any easier but the DnC I think is the best choice, as I chose exactly the same thing.  Like I said I am here if you want to ask ANYTHING or just want to say how you feel.

I got choked up when I was telling DP as we started on our 1st day at Barts together and was at info day together and we have been through it all together.  Lots of love n Hugs hun xxx


----------



## Lisa16

Hi ladies
I haven't been posting but continue to read on all your updates and antics. Welcome to newbies too!!

Stephy - I truly am sorry for your loss and no amount of words can be of comfort right at this momen,t but the pain will begin to ease at some point in the future and you will be strong enough one day to face the next journey you decide to make. Just take some time out to grieve and look for comfort and support from those around you. Take care and feel free to pm if you need anything.
Thinking of you
Lisa
xxxx


----------



## lisa_A

star   hows the course going??

lisa16 any idea when ur starting?


----------



## star2star

Hi Jesse, I am now qualified in full body, Swedish and Indian head massage 

love it! Got hot stone next week  

Hope you are ok? Hopefully af is due any day then I'll contact Barts n probs start around day 21.  Still feeling bit low and sad for steph, really thought all was ok with her. Absolutely gutted for her as everyone but I started with steph n kitten so it's really upset me :-(


----------



## lisa_A

star well done hun, wished u lived closer i would have a indian massage.

yeah i feel sor stephy its really hard as things were going well for her, i wished i knew how a baby has a hb and then dont 

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star

I know it just doesn't make sense! We never got to see a heartbeat so I guess maybe not as hard to understand but still tough and heart breaking!

I really don't understand it, they told me something could have been genetically wrong but no one knows! It's absolute s h I t e! Life sucks, but we must find the strength to carry on and look to the future  

How's you Hun? Where you at now? X


----------



## lisa_A

hun u will see a hb next time  i still dont kno why jesse had a hb and then she didnt, she had grown and then didnt, wished i knew why still but i never will 

i am stimming day 3 today 

xxx


----------



## Laura200012001

Right Lovely Ladies,

I will catch up with you all either over the weekend or monday.  Have a lovely weekend and I will speak to you then!

XxX


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies

Just caught up on the sad news, Stephy my heart goes out to you, sending you big hugs take all the time you need and be gentle on yourself.  We are all here for you whenever you need us.      

I break up from school in 2 weeks will have more time for personals then, as I have to do this in between classes and often the filter system will not let me post.

I do read everyones posts and I do think of everyone and wish all well.   

Waiting for AF should be here today / tomorrow and then can phone Barts and hopefully get started in the next few weeks.  Getting a little scared now but excited at same time.

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

I spoke to Stephy last night oh she made me    but she is strong and will heal in her own time its a bit more difficult having something taken away from you , she thinks she is being punished    I said that she is not, because me and DH feel like that and I bet a lot of people do.

Star you will have you so very loved baby   .

I am not sure if this will upset any of you but this is what I have been thinking sorry if it does as you no I am the last person to upset you, well I was thinking that the women that fall pg with first tx most end in mc but the ones that don't fall first time fall 2nd and end with happy bundle as do they that have mc then on 2nd fall with a happy bundle at the end,  did that come out right


----------



## lisa_A

**** ll just gone 

kitten not sure what happened to me then, second time didnt work, but it will be 3rd time lucky  one women her baby died at 8 weeks, found out at 12 weeks is due to give birth any time now her due date is today, she has a healthy baby boy. so yeah the chances of it happening twice is so slim.

how is everyone today, Laura injoy the wedding.

AFM still in a lot of pain with my neck just wished i knew why 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Jinglebell

I think there is probably evidence to back up what you say kitten.  Most women experience mc in their lives, but when it's your first BFP after trying for so long, it seems cruel.  Yes, unless there is an underlying problem (rare), women who have mc'ed tend to go on to have healthy babies as it seems to 'prime' the body, so it knows what to expect next time.  

I imagine the science doesn't make the heartache any less though.    to all who need them.

J x


----------



## Kitten 80

Jess your just third time lucky     

Jingle maybe we should go into resurch


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Steph - I'm am so so sorry hon.  What a shock.  I know a little of how you're feeling and its the worst feeling in the world.  It just seems so so unfair.  My situation was slightly different in that my wee one never had a hb to begin with but the sense of loss, of feeling completely alone, that no one really understands (apart for those in similar circumstances) was still so debilitating but we got through it and here I am bashing down the door at Barts to try again. I promise it will get easier.  I also found it tough waiting for the op because it didn't fully feel over, but once I had it I did feel marginally better after that.  I was also told by the doctors and nurses that it was a good sign managing to get pregnant and that the body should be more accepting in the future (some hope to hang on to).  Try not and punish yourself, it really will get better with time but I totally understand your need for time away to heal.  Take care of each other over this tough time.  I'm thinking of you.              

Girls - I didn't realise so many of you have been through a similar experience.  Its obviously opened up a lot of wounds and my heart goes out to you.  Wanted to send u all lots of       too.

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks GG here is a hug back


----------



## lisa_A

GG   

why is it us that suffer with INF also have to suffer with loss too, its just so unfair.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I don't no Jess but like Stephy I think I am being punished


----------



## lisa_A

kitten i think its how we all feel, i keep asking myself what have  done wrong, why me why us even now


----------



## Kitten 80

Trouble is I blame myself for being young and stupid and letting my mum do what she did.


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten, i am sure it was hand of god, the unlucky things we deal with, normally if ur young ur less likey to mc, so its nothing to do with ur age. ok i dont kwo whay ur mum did. but u should stop blamming uurself.xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

yer I no , where is my bloomin stone it helps me to forget and be


----------



## Kitten 80

I was 14 young and silly    exsperimented (think I spelt that wrong) and condom split I fell pg mum said it will be ok took me to hospital next thing I no I wake up baby has gone I didn't no what an abortion was   , then I had the eptopic which was probably caused because of abortion they told me, now I can't get friggin pg


----------



## lisa_A

oh hun i am so sorry   sounds like what ur mum did wa rather nasty, not ur fault the condom split ok u was young but we do silly things when we are young.

The etopic could just be one of them thigs hun, might be nothing to do with what happened when u was 14   
but this will be ur time and u will get that nice super sticky bfp


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Jess for being understanding some people frown upon it


----------



## lisa_A

Hun what is there to frown on,  we all make mistakes.


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies   

You both sound like you need some PMA           and            

First day of tabs going fine so far with no side effects yet but it's early days!  This loon has forgotten where she's put her protocol  !   

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## suzia

Thought I would add some good news for you ladies out there and bring up your PMA,

Had 20 week scan today, it's a boy for us and everything looking good.

Good things can happen, my only advice is to stay positive, think positive and don't compare symptoms, they are different everytime.

Suzia


----------



## lisa_A

suzia congrats on the blue flavor  any names yet

this bloard has been come very sad so it needs some good news.

cassie glad all is gong well  wont be long and u will start jabbing 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies   

Suzi that's lovely to hear. I'm so pleased for you both.    

Lisa (Jesse) How's the neck have you tried ice followed by heat?  this may help.   

9 days of dr left I'm sure I'll get headaches as already feel the start of one now but that could be due to lack of sleep!  

Ladies please keep positive.  It helped me last time and yes I had wobbles too but in the end the positiveness far outweighed the wobbles!          

Love n   n   n   to all Cassie X


----------



## star2star

Hi all hope you are all well, sorry no personals on me iphone!

AF just came today so have emailed Barts, so hopefully start drugs on 22nd July  Not long now! scared! argh!


----------



## star2star

Oh can anyone work out roughly when I would have FET if I start down regging on 22nd July?  Bit worried about work, but screw them, I have to have it off work! (i mean for apps etc) But not been there long!


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie are u starting to drink ur 2 litres of water, that might help keep the headaches away. Not tried ice after heat but will give it a go. ust hope it goes soon, i think it was sleeping with a fan on that caused it, not done nothing else to it.

Star yay on af, never done a FET so not sure how it works hun sorry. some dr for a week then take hrt for 3 i am sure someone will let u know.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies   

Well I'm drinking a bit but is diet lemonade without aspartame and caffeine in I'll drink water as well and as i don't want to hyper stimm again I'll keep making frequent loo calls!  

I hope the heat and ice work for you.  

Star sorry i can't help you there either.   

am off to work shortly so will speak to you all tomorrow.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Lisa16

Hi All

Hope you are all okay and not too sweaty in this muggy heat!!!

Jesse (Lisa) - Not sure of start date yet. Have been in touch with Leona and I have to fax all my test results across next week so she can get doctor to look at, along with my notes. Had gentic tests back today (finally) and no abnormalities detected so my two miscarriages are just bad luck it would seem. Hopefully be onto 2nd go end of this month or August.
xxxxx


----------



## lisa_A

lisa that is great news, they will more then likey give u asprin to take and maybe steriods too just to help. hope u get a start dae soon, so u can start icsi this time.

dont work too hard cassie 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16

Thanks Jesse - will ask about those bits when I see nurses. When and what for do you use steroids and aspirin for? Have read it before on people's previous posts but can't remember why!

We are doing ICSI and I know they want to reduce meds as I nearly had OHSS last time and they collected 21 eggs from me so think they are being cautious this time round!!

Where are you up to - are you stimming? I get confused with everyone's different stages! Off to bed in a mo so will catch up with you tomorrow
Lisa
xxxx


----------



## lisa_A

HI Lisa,

asprin is just a small blood thinner to help more blood around the womb. i know ur issue was no eggs fertalised so if they put the embies back then u might have got a bfp.
the steroids are just to help them stick not sure how they work tho and clexane is a blood thinner to again to help implantion, but as ur first go failed before ET not sure what they will do, maybe just asprin.

i am stimming at the moment day 4 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Hi girls

Kitten -     to you hon.  Please don't worry about what happened in the past.  I'm sure it wont have a bearing on what you're doing now.  Your mum was definitely out of order but try not and dwell on that, focus all your energy in looking forward.  And no one is judging you!  Lots of PMA for us all at the mo I think!!      

Jesse (Lisa) - hope stimming is going well and the bruising is going down.  I was sad reading your story too today - been thinking about you all a lot.     Keeping everything crossed that this tx works out for you. 

Good to hear some good news on this thread too.  Suzia - great to hear about your scan (not sure if i've introduced myself to you yet but you'll get a bit of info on me from my signature) - really good to have some positive news for us all to focus on.  A boy!  How exciting!!!

AFM - Got an email from Barts today to say 'everything is sorted'.  I wasn't expecting to hear from Leona until Monday so picked it up a bit too late in the day to respond.  Hoping to finalise it all on Monday and finally find out what we're doing and when (but reckon end of July / beg Aug).  We've got the 'info day' to attend first so i'm hoping it doesn't hold things up too much.  Just relieved something is starting to happen.

Lisa - reckon we may be cycling together and more than likely we'll be doing ICSI too.  

Hi to everyone else.

Lots of      and      to you all.  

xx


----------



## Lisa16

Thanks for that Jesse (Lisa) - will print your bit off and keep hold of to ask the questions when I hear a start date

GG - Maybe we will! Would be nice to have a bit of company!

Hi and morning to everyone else - hope you are well? I am just off up the gym - not been for over a week due to bad cold and chest but trying to get back into it. Target weight almost in my grasp!!!
Have a good day all - will check back in tonight
Lisa
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa16

Jesse/Lisa - Sorry forgot to say - hope your stimming is going okay. Read about your bruises - I gave myself a whopper 1st time round as a bit forceful with the neddle but quickly learnt after that!!
xxxx


----------



## Cassie 76

HI Ladies   

Just saying hi really nothing much to say!  

Kitten I was meant to reply to what you were saying and don't think I did what you went through is heartbreaking and I and am sure everyone else thinks no differently about you.    I dread to think how many pg tests I wasted before the age of 18!  If I knew then what I know now i wouldn't have bothered!  

Not long now to your aquascan and then you'll be starting TX.     

Day 2 of dr and so far so good still feel a bit headachy but that still could be to do with the heat or lack of sleep again!   

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

hello ladies how r u all today

Cassie, are u drinking lots, it will help with the headaches. 2 days down already, werent long ago and u were waiting to start lol, i feel like that with stimming too, 4 days and its my first scan, how the hell that happen, time does fly untill ur in the 2ww.

Lisa good luck at the gym, hopefully u will get a call soon saking u to colle drugs etc 

GG same with u hun, wont be long now, hopefuy u, lisa and kitten will be cycling together along with star and mandy, lins and tatti,

so many just starting.

Laura hows things going hun? hope ur havng a great time, taking ur mind off things.

AFM i had my posts remeoved yesterday, oh well stimmings going fine. just counting down not till wednesday then it starts getting better   my follies are gowing a nice 8 to 10 again. woudl be shocked if any more then that.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Afternoon all

I have been in the garden sunning it up lovely   

How are we all


----------



## lisa_A

Hello kitten, been nice today aint in, have u caught some sun??
just wished we had a storm to clear the air. not had one this year yet 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I did on one side


----------



## lisa_A

kitten, u windy again?


----------



## Tatti

Hi Ladies, sorry I haven't been in touch for a while.  Been really busy and not really had time.....

Just a quick post to say to Stephy that I am deeply saddened by your news. I cannot begin to imagine what you are going through, I just hope you are hanging in there. I don't know what to say to you hunny, just want to send you loads of      

Hi to Cassie, Kitten, Laura, Jesse, Star, Lisa, Mandy, Lins, Jinglebell, Suzia and Lisa...  

and a welcome to GG, Claire and Tracey...  

Hope I haven't missed anyone, I'll catch up again soon

Tatti.....x


----------



## lisa_A

HI Tatti, wow u ahve a start date now yippi, looks like we are all starting  good luck with ur first jab on the 14th 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies   

It takes me a long time to read the posts on the other page and is so difficult to keep up!  

Lisa (Jesse) I have been drinking loads especially as we have been to Southend for a little while today!  I bet I'll be peeing all night!  

Kitten and those others of you just because you may be starting TX a little later I wanted to reassure you that we'll still be here on this post and the other page to.    None of us stop being interested just because we're on or done with ours.    

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## star2star

Kitten, just caught up with what you was saying about feeling guilty and never feel guilty, the past is the past and I do not think your mum was out of order either, it's life and I am sure she may feelguilty for what she did but we all make mistakes and these things are all sent to try us! 

Life will pan out ok for you in the end when the time is right and I'm thinking hopefully that's soon.

God bless u xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Morning Ladies   

How are we all this glorious day?  

Nothing to report here am on day 3 of dr and soon you'll be able to rattle me!  

Enjoy your weekends.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

HI Cassie,

well wait until u start injecting we can use u for a watering can.... ops nope thats me hahahaha wont be long and u will be on the next part 

kitten hows u today?

lins, tattu, stephy, mandy, GG, lisa16, Laura   

AFM not feeling nothig hope the stimming is working and my follies have been woken up, 3 days to go and i will find out.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

Lisa (Jesse)  I'm sure you'll be fine for your scan I didn't feel much until after my first scan although on my very first go I didn't feel a thing and last time I hyper stimmed so felt really bloated and not that well although I only had minor over stimming.  I was coasting for 5 days as my bloods were sky high!

As you say Keep drinking plenty and all should be fine!   

Keep positive it will be fine.       

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

HI Cassie,

that is it with all ivf its the not knowing what our bodies are doing. i dont think i felt anything last time either. the last 2 cycles i kept a daily diary but this time i am not going to as its so heartbreaking when it goes wrong. 

so far o twingest but i didnt have nothing last time at all, so who knows, only 3 more sleeps and i will know what is happening, from wednesday it becomes busy. scan then again friday and then either scan or ec monday  i guess.

hows u?? almost 4 days down already.

how is everyone else, hope u had a good weekend.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Guest

No sign of AF was due on Friday, need some AF dances please xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

My AF is on her way feeling the pain and as predicted is early    which means I could probably start earlier    so could I have some AF dances to please   

How is everyone and did you all have a nice weekend , I went to see Eclipes excellent


----------



## Kitten 80

Jess No wind   

Tatti hi hon good luck   

Cassie you are so sweet   

Star Thanks hon , I do love me mum she's nutts    and she probably did it partly because step farther and because it was in my best interest   .


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten and lins, hope ur AF comes soon, a dance for you both.        
typical district line aint working out of barking. hope ts fixed for wednesday.

kitten glad u enjoyed eclips, watched the first and found the acting and story so poor didnt watch any more.

Cassie   hope the side effects have stayed away still.

hello to everyone else hope ur all having a good monday.


----------



## Kitten 80

oh the first 2 are pants but this one is done by another director, is there no other line or station  you can go on


----------



## lisa_A

kitten did u find the first one really crap then? maybe i will watch them then when i am really bored lol

i can get c2c then chage at fenchurch street so not too bad i guess but as the issues are at barking might be problems there i dont know, 2 days to go hopefully it wil be fixed if not its sardines time lol as everyone will be getting c2c instead of busses.

glad ur windy today lol u just need af now, fingers crossed it comes early 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Morning Ladies   

How are we all today?  

Kitten I'm sure AF will rear her ugly head soon that'll be good then you can start TX earlier.    

Lins I hope AF rears her ugly head soon!  Have you been given a start date?  

Lisa (Jesse)  I still haven't got many side effects the only one I notice every now and then is headaches but as I'm drinking loads they seem to be kept at bay!  

Not long now till your scan I'm sure everything will be OK.   

Ladies I don't think there'll be a drought in our part of the country as we'll all be peeing for england! and as Lisa said we'll have the watering can effect!   

Here's some positive vibes for us all.                                               

and of course hugs!          

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes then it gives them time to get results back in time for Aqua scan   , wednesday I will be coming from harold wood  station rather then my station because its £23 each from my station but £7.50 from harold wood   .

Yes the first and second were poo but third is brilliant I now forgive taylor for her poor acting


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Morning girls, hope you're all well and had a good weekend.  

Quick q for you re the info meetings.  Leona said that we should allow 4 hours but that would mean dh would have to take a full day off work.  Does he need to be at the full meeting do you think?  If he takes a half day out of work then he'd miss about an hour or so.  Can you let me know what happens at the meetings and then we can make a better judgement?  Cheers x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi GG yes he has to be there hon


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie that made me laugh lol. have u brought shares in evian yet?  i am drinking that and ribeana oh milk and tea which a very odd can of decfe diet coke.

i will go shoping end of the week when  know roughly when ec will b and get my pineapplejuice, ppl say its so sweet so i only drink it when i need it. i didnt buy brazil nuts this week as i would eat them all lol, so i will get them then too,

cassie when is ur af due

Kitten, what station do u go into? from 23 to 7 is a big difference wow i guess if no trains from barking then i would ave to go to ilford but c2c is running  

GG i had this chat, he dont have to be there, as my dp done his back in but its best he is there, there is so much info given its best he is there to help take it in. but yeah 4 hours is normal info session, collect drugs, wait to see docs, needle teach. when r u there??

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Shenfield hon full of posh people which are not polite


----------



## suzia

Hi Gregory's girl, he needs to be there for the whole session.  2 reasons, it is important that he gets all of the same information as you do, and also it shows commitment the both of you have to the process.  Other appointments many woman go on their own for scans and such, he doesn't need to go unless he wants to (I'm sure he wants to, I mean unless he has the time to do it, which most DH's don't as we all know on here).  Hope it all goes well.  On a side note, on my info day there was a man there on his own because he couldn't make on the day his wife went, they still had him come and she couldn't start the treatment until he attended.  So if he can't make it on that day see if he can come to a different info day.


Jess-be careful of diet coke aspartame that is in it is not good especially when trying.  A little caffiene is not as bad.
Suzia


----------



## lisa_A

Suzia, oh i didnt know diet coke had that, ok well no more for me then i aint dong this tx for it to fail because i had a coke i dont mind other drinks 

That is really strange when i went to my info session there were a few there on there own, maybe my dp didnt have to go because hes back then, but they didnt tell him he had to go.

lisa
xx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

GG I would get him to go because you have to fill in and sign all the consent forms while you're there.  

I've never seen eclipse what's it like? If it comes in book form as well I haven't read it either!   

I seem to be drinking lemonade more than anything or tropical fizz it's asda's own make and they are all caffeine free and aspartame free. These are better for us.  I'm also drinking tap water and bottled water but I find this hard to do as I find it boring and would rather something with flavour!  

What pineapple juice should we be getting as I have 2 bottles in fridge at mo?

AF is due on 10th but as I'm on the tablets it'll probably delay until the Monday or Tuesday afterwards.

Ladies if you all drive it's far better to go from an tube station as tickets are far cheaper off peak is 7.50 and peak is 9.00.  If I'm with DH we drive to Debden or Loughton and get the tube from there.

Hi Suzi How are things going for you and your little man?  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

cassie the pineapple juice u ahve to drink is the not from concentrate. i have to drive to a startion anyway as i am a fair way from one, then it does only cost me £7 for a 1 days travel card or use the oyster.

when i was pg with jesse all i drank was lemonade but since i aint touched it as i dont normally like it lol water is good when its hot , but yeah nice having some tate to it tho lol

kitten how do u get to barts then? fromw hat startion to where

lisa
xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Thanks girls. He would probably miss the last hour and I wasn't sure if that was when we get taught about injections and pick up drugs.  Since i've had 2 tx before (and have done most types of injections now) thought he might be able to miss that bit  He's definitely committed tho, its just we were hoping he wouldn't have to take the full day as we're trying to keep some days back for time off later.  I've emailed Leona about it, but from what you've said I reckon i'll just get him to take the day off.  After battling to get started i'd hate to be held up if there was a problem with him not being there.  

Jesse(Lisa) - i'm there on the 14th for the info day.  Leona worked her magic!!  I'm starting on the 15th as I had just finished af when she was arranging it for me (asked if I could go this cycle rather than wait until next af).  I'm excited and a bit nervous now, really want it to work    How's things going with your tx?  You've got your scan this week is that right?  Losing track of everyone at the mo.

Kitten - hope your af comes soon hon.  Any more word with your work and time off for tx?


----------



## Cassie 76

Lisa (Jesse) I have asda's 100% pressed pineapple juice not from concentrate.  That's OK to drink then I've been avoiding drinking it until I knew which was which!   

I only go by tube if DH is with me otherwise I go to Chelmsfrod and travel from there with either my mum or his mum.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Cassie 76

I just had a thought anyone would think I had a share in Asda's wouldn't they?!


----------



## lisa_A

GG wow not long then, i started the day after info session, just glad i didnt have to waste w whole month because of 1 day  
u can ask them to put u through faster, as they did that for ppl that had to get back to work i think the first 13 hours is the most important, forms etc after that ts collect the drugs at pharmacy then needle teach and ask question, but one ladie who was there with me went infront of us all because she had to leave so worth asking. good luck starting not long now, next week eeeeeek

yes i am stimming first scan is in 2 days, little nervous as i am hoping i have a few follies, but as i had a baseline scan with a couple on the slightly larger size they said that they have been left over from last cycle, i am hoping that they have either gone now, or do contain an egg and not taking all he meds so i am a little worried about the first. hoping and praying i have a nice 10 growing and not just 3.

i guess i am lucky then being the closer to barts, chelmsford is 25 miles away from here, that is a long way to go. sod doing that a lot. cassie as long as its not the one from concentrate that is fine. dont eat fresh pineapple.


----------



## Kitten 80

GG no not a word    I don't care anymore this is my future not his.

Jess I go from haroldwood to liverpoool st then walk over to underground there is three trains that go there from same platform  met, hamm and circle and its 2 stops from liverpool st or I go from elm park- algate east -barbican


----------



## suzia

Gregory's girl, it was a year ago that we were there and so many things have changed in this year at Bart's so I would just listen to Leona.  If you've had treatment there before do you have to go to info session at all?

Cassie-We are doing fine thanks for asking, don't say much on here, because I was on your end not long ago and not sure everyone wants to hear about it, but I do watch all of you to see where you are in treatment and hope and pray it all goes well for you this time.  

Suzia


----------



## lisa_A

Suzia its nice to hear updates hun, it gives us all hope  xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Suzie my love how are you


----------



## Cassie 76

Suzi It does give us all hope and something to look forward to. Your pg which is fantastic news and you should be allowed to say about it as it's such joyous news.     You've been in our current situations so now's your time.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Lisa (Jesse) - I know, not long at all!  Eeeeek is right    I heard from Leona and she said its fine if he misses the last hour because its injection teach which we've done before.  He may take the day off though, i'm leaving it up to him to decide.  He gets stressy about work because they don't know what we're doing and I'd obviously rather we weren't stressed at all this time around.  

Suzia - we did our last txs at 2 other hospitals, which is why I have to attend the info meeting.  Its probably a good way to meet other ppl going thro the same thing though.  I agree with Lisa(Jesse) - you should tell us your news because it is hope for everyone else.  

Kitten - hopefully no news is good news


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh peeps I always feel sick just before AF which means she is coming    but I really don't like the sicky part.


----------



## Cassie 76

Kitten drink some lemonade as it'll help.


----------



## Kitten 80

all I have is water    plus I burp loud with lemonade    don't think customers would like it.


----------



## Cassie 76

Kitten that would give you a giggle though!   

I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks hon i shall be ok once af is here


----------



## Guest

Still no sign of AF I know the more I worry less likely it will come but can't help it
Come on AF.  I want to start this month.  Felt sick and bad tummy this morning so can't be long now.  AF 
AF AF AF AF AF AF AF AF where are you?

xxx


----------



## lisa_A

lins it will come, bad tummy normally is a good sign, i normally get a bad tummy before. one thing to remember barts only do baseline scans on a tuesday so as long as there are at least 14 dr jabs before baseline u will be fine.

kitten hope ur af comes so u can start to feel better too. always waiting :|


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh you get sick as well, well that will be both of us cycle budds   

Jess this is a waiting game then we have to wait another 8 months till bubs pops out


----------



## Laura200012001

Hello lovely Ladies,

How are we all?

Lins - I get a bad tummy too, hopefully AF will be here soon!!!! 

Kitten - Whoop whoop whoop!!! AF will be here soon! How she arrives nice and quickly! No new is good news with work, but youre right, it is your future! Got to look after number one!!!!

Suzia - You have to keep us all posted, I do't know about anyone else but it really lifts my hopes to konw that you were in our situations once before but your now PG!!!

Jesse (Lisa) - Almost Scan day! I'm sure your follies are gettin on nicely, I had no signs at first,  but then I had lots of follies they just sprouted!!!  I didn't know that about Diet Coke either!! I was so tempted to have a can yesterday, but someone said to me don't do anything that you could blame a BFN on. So I didn't, I just get so bored with Lemonade, but ive started having it with Lime now too. 

Cassie - I have shares in ASDA too! I find them really good for most stuff! How are you feeling? Your on northistarone aren't you?  I was on that and it made me feel really awful, I was pleased when AF arrived.  It took me three days from taking the last tablet for it to come though. 

GG - Whooooop Whooooop Whoooooop!!!! You have a date and its only next week!!! Thats fantastic!!!! I'm so glad Leona has been great for you!!! She really is lovely!  The info session is really in depth (well it was when we went) so I took a note pad and made notes all the way through.  I went back to them over and over again so found it really helped.  Don't forget your cool bag for your drugs, especially if the weather is nice.  

AFM, ive had an extreamly busy weekend. I had a wedding to go to on Friday, which was lovely! the weather was gorgeous and the place that they got married was really pretty!  Saturday I watched DH do the housework, while I baked some cakes for our nephews christening, before we went to a BBQ, then our house guests arrived to stay over.  Yesterday was the Christening, which was lovely! Again Great weather, and nice to catch up with the other side of the family. So three late nights and two very early mornings.  I am totally shattered now, but on the upside, it has broken up my 2ww!! Only five days to go now!!!!  

Hi to anyone that ive missed, and lots of           and           to all.

Also anyone that needs it, here is a AF dance!!!!                    

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Laura   

glad you sound      I am going to be    this time I shall give birth around next may


----------



## lisa_A

Well i think its a women thing then most of us feel dodgy before af.

Laura wow u did have a busy weekend. sound slike it all went well, and hopefuly next wedding or christing u will have ur LO with you. % days to go wow that has really gone fast. aint it strange sometimes other ppls 2ww passes so fast yet others seam to go so slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Laura200012001

Kitten - My due date will be march the 14th, so only a few months before you!!! They can be play mates!!!! 

Jesse (Lisa) - I think it really is a woman thing. I'm lucky though as ive never had the bad back ache etc.  have you worked out what month you will be Due  I'm glad my 2ww has gone wuick for you! its dragged for me, but 5 days isn't that long left really.

I know this treatment will work for us all then we can have a st. barts Mother and baby group, and support eachother through the sleepless nights instead of the 2WW!!! lol

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80

I like that idea


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies   

Kitten I agree it Sounds good to me too!  

Laura I'm OK still getting headaches from tabs but that's about it.  

Your 2ww has gone quick!  

Lisa (Jesse) I only get pains and bloating and sometimes backache before hand.  The pains vary from month to month from mild to awful!  Since the m/c I haven't had pains really except for when I did eventually m/c and I was in severe pain all day that day!  

Lets keep the positive thinking up.              

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## jess4zak

hiya everyone

just a quick post to say how sorry i am too steph, thinking of you xxxx

hope everyone else is getting on ok, i dont post these days as i feel crap for you all still trying, coz ive now come out the other side and dont wanna push my baby joys in your faces.  But jus coz i dont post about me, i still read about you guys so good luck xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Jess4zac I think it's lovely that you still keep up and as I said for Suzi that as you've been through it yourselves it gives us all some much needed hope.  

I don't think any of us will mind if you and Suzi want to update us all.  

How is your bundle of joy? and of course you getting on?  Sorry I can't remember but I think you had a beautiful Baby girl which is why I've put bundle of joy.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Cassie 76

I've just noticed I've now become a gold member!  I must jaw more than I thought!


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies,

i be honest i aint even thought about the 2ww let along if it works when it woudl be due, i did that with jesse and cant brig myself to do it again. so at the moment its just tking each appointment as it comes, so its the 7th and 9th as of yet. might be borning but its the way i have to cope.

For the past 2 days yesterday and today i have been gettingreally bad pains where i ahve to go a loo (tmi) but i am in agoney untill i go and while i go and then for a while after. do u think its possible the meds or the steriods or just the vits dont rememer having this on the other ivf?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Lisa   

I wouldn't have a clue if it 's getting really bad you may just want to email one of the nurses and they should get back to you promptly.  It could be from all the drugs and may be suggested you try fybogel to help with things.  We'll all have shares in that as well by the end of our pg's. Although I normally am advised to take it while on TX although at mo have not!

I hope  this has helped.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

HI Cassie, the problem is i can go i am not constipated, just get really bad pain. i will email barts tomorrow if its the same,i dread having to go out as i dont knwo when it will be, and when i get it i am almost doublted over with pain untill i have been a loo. just wondering if its IBS playing up.

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star

HI all,

Hope all ok. I emailed Barts again today trying to find out when I will start as need to see when ill be off work and got an email back asking for my date of birth and hospital number! All I sent back was DOB as dont know hospital no.! Seems like its just all delaying process, ive sent everything else from that email address so cant be a security thing!? Painnnnnnnn!!!

Went to Citizens advice today to see if I have to disclose my time off for hospital apps to new job and if I have to take as holiday or if they have to grant me it.  Id really like to be honest and tell them the whole situation but last time I did that at last job i got made redundant!

The guy i saw didnt really have a clue and im waiting on a call back from an advisor! I hate lying but not sure what to do! If i have an app same day as another collegue is off my manager will make me re-arrange but if he knows the truth then he will understand i cannot cancel these apps and have to go! Just dont know what to do :-(


----------



## lisa_A

HI Star,

hpefully barts get it sorted for you tomorrow so u knwo when u will be starting. and as for CAB aint they suppose to knwo these things?  hopefully they will get back to you too.


lisaxxx


----------



## star2star

Thats what I thought! He sat and looked through the frequentlt asked questions on website! I could have done that! Oh well cant really slate them, they work voluntary, but he was a bit pants!

Yes hopefully hear back tomoz  Back on my course for 2 days tomorrow.

Anyone heard from Steph? suppose she will still be in hospital :-(


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies   

I not long spoke to the CAB on behalf of us all and they told me they have no legal requirements to give us the time off although some companies allow this.  They also said it's not sex discrimination until you're pg.

I hope  this info helps.  

I think there should be a change in the law as we can't help being in our situations and no one else has to disclose what hospital appointments are for as this is confidential!    

Star I hope   your course goes well this week and you get some answers from Bart's.  

Lisa (Jesse) Are you still drinking lots?   See what they say tomorrow when you email them.  If I was you I'd send an email tonight and that way they'll get hold of you hopefully  tomorrow.  

I'm finding it difficult to drink enough!   

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

HI Cassie, i am drinking enough so i know its not fluid, i am thinking its either the vits or the steriods. will leave vits off tonight see if i ahve it tomorrow, try and see if i can find what it is, maybe its just one of them things lol.

cassie, have u tried drinking small botles and glasses but keep filling them up, so its not like ur drinking tons??


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Lisa   

That's a good idea it doesn't seem like I'll be drinking as much then will it?  

I hope   your symptoms clear up soon.   How's the neck the last few days?  

Thinking about it it'll probably be the steroids as vits unless you take too many of them shouldn't affect you.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

HI Cassie, the neck is little better the heat and cold did help. 
re the drinking it might help as u finish the little bottle refill so yeah dont seam like ur drinking tons, ok u will know by the visits to the loo lol.

i am only on pregnacare concept but they do conatin iron so it cold be that no sure. what r u taking now

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Lisa   

I take pregnacare original although I bought some with omega 3 today so will wait to see if Francesca replies to my queries tomorrow as I've also queried if we're having normal IVF or ICSI which is what we have had until now.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

HI Cassie, i didnt know if there was a different one to the concept ones, i know they are blood exensive at £10 a box. just hope they are helping. hope she gets back to you. but i think if u had icsi last time u will again unless dh swimmers are good on the day.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Lisa   

I think the original ones are best as you can have them all the way through and after baby is born.   The new lot I got have omega 3 but are still original ones and the ones without omega 3 are 4 -5 quid the others are 10 - 12 quid!   

They have improved by the way and they found a few healthy ones which pleased him as he now thinks he's super sperm!  The things that have helped him is taking selenium and other vitamins combined and he takes 2 a day.  He also gave up smoking 3 years ago which has probably helped things along a bit!  although when He found out I was pg he smoked a pack of ten    for his nerves and hasn't touched any since!  

Am at mo watching Philadelphia on 5!  I have been watching 5 from 8pm!

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

hi Cassie, i just went into boots and got the 3 for the price of 2, i wil be opening my 3rd box soon, still have 2 boxes left tho. my first one i got off amazon for £6 something. i didnt see just normal ones only ones for when u are pg. 

Hopefully if his sample is good u might only need normal ivf. i think they will decide for sure on the day, i know we are down for ivf but was told if sample was poor they will change to Icsi.

tv is so borning we have over 5000 movies here but cant find one to watch  i think i am in one of them moods lol.

how is everyone else tonight

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Lisa   

Don't you like watching older movies?  Of all the channels we can now get they all have repeats on them!  

I like documentaries and thrillers / murder mysteries although most have been repeated time and again and now they're even getting boring!   

I'm going to stick to Philadelphia as I think tom hanks is very good at acting in it!  

I hope  you find something good to watch.  

I hope   you also get on well at your scan tomorrow.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Cassie 76

Lisa I just realised your scan's on Wednesday.   I'm having a watery 5 minutes it must be all the drink!    

On the next break I'm going to go to bed and as I have a laptop with no internet facilities until I go to the shop and find out why that is, I'll be off line so It'll be in approximately 7 minutes or so!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie, love it lol, yeah scans is still 1 day away. tomorrow we are going to wickford to the garden centre to buy soemthing nice to add to jess's garden, think will be buy from wednesday or nect week so ratehr go before.

we watched children of the corn in the end. and no entorage. but its getting late now so will end up getting the cats in and possible going to sleep.

i have seen philedlphia before, well i have it down stairs, have all tom hanks movies  its strange when u have so many movies u really dont know what to watch. it wsa a toss up of back to the future, little nicky or the stand lol.
i watched a really good one the other day its a disney too, called miricle worker, the new movies was better then the old bw version. cant buy it in R2 only in R1 

well i hope u sleep well, and chat tomorow

xxxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

I'm still up as you can see!  

Which garden centre are you going to I live not far from town!  
If you like I can meet you with my DH in the coffee lounge which is in the little bit near boots and opposite HSBC.  I always order a beef and onion baguette and he always orders a sausage sandwich! They know us well by the order we have!  

What's R1 and R2? I'm not always with abbreviations!    

Will say goodnight now and speak tomorrow.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Guest

Still no AF !!!!!
DH ex wife stillbeing a witch as well, which isn't helping me.  Our faculty secretary brought me 
chocolate brazil nuts yesterday which was so nice, she knows I hate brazil nuts but I'm being
very good and eating them daily, won't eat too many chocolate ones though.
Come on AF where are you !!!

Lindsey 
xx


----------



## Cassie 76

Morning Ladies   

Lins that was nice of her.   Can't the old bat take a hint?     It's not fair that you're going through this again  

I hope   you don't have too much more trouble from her.  It's best you stay as relaxed as possible.  

Are you still at school or have you managed a few days off?   When does term finish anyway?

Lisa (Jesse) Have you thought about a meet up?  Just give me a message if you have. I understand if you don't as this will be you time and know if you're thinking about getting a little something for Jesse that you may not want to be bothered by anybody.   
How are you today?  

I hope   everyone is well and getting along nicely.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Guest

Hi Cassie

I break up on the 16th July, most of my teaching is finished now though as I mainly
teach 6th formers, and Year 10 and 11, Year 11 have finished so just got Year 10s and the odd 6th 
former now.  Can't wait to break up, hope all treatment is over summer holidays.  His ex is such a 
witch you wouldn't believe it.  
How are you feeling?  Hope you are drinking plently and resting as much as possible.

Lindsey 
xx


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies,

Cassie i would be up for t but my dp aint  he in tinto meeting people  maybe next time i come on my own  and meet up . today will be  alittle emotional too for us both. my dp is rather shy :|

lins we will have to go search fro the old bag, wonder if kittens af has come.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

Lins I'm drinking so much I'm sure I can help out in a drought!   It's also keeping headaches at bay so they are so mild that I don't notice them!  5 more days of dr meds my weight is going up  which I'm not impressed about!    I've tried to get it down but now it's going up and up!  

I'm glad your not too busy with lessons.  Looks like you'll be finished before you know it!   I'm hoping   all your TX is in the summer hols so you can go back to work pg.  

I should be on 2ww when the first week or so of the summer holidays which means I wont be putting up with children awake all night trying to keep them occupied!  Although the flats I'm allocated to at mo have children that are awake frequently depending how well they are if they're unwell they are awake more poor things.  

I hope  the old battleaxe starts to behave herself   If not can you not sever all ties with her and ignore her until you're in a safe period?  

Lisa I understand and respect your wishes, I think I'd be the same.   I'm also shy but managed to meet Kitten which I was surprised about.   Maybe another time.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie i aint shy so i would be up for meeting, so next time for sure i will be going tripocal wings soon, so maybe then 

how is everyone else?


----------



## lil stephy

hey guys just thought i would  let  no yesterday  went as well as could of  but very upsettin and emotional i have a lot of pains and cramps and bleedin a fair bit so have to keep  an eye on that  as they said if it gets to much and 2 painful i have to go bac. hopefully all will b ok tho.

i now just have to pick myself up and start again and book a holiday

hope ur all ok xx


----------



## Guest

Big hugs Stephy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

AF has just arrived !!  Phoned Barts guess what got to wait for a nurse to call me back argh 
will I start this month.  Today is day1 if I don't then I don't think I'll be able to hold it together

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

Stephy I hope   the healing process can now start for you.     If you need to talk we're all here for you.  I also hope  your recovery goes smoothly.    

Lisa I have never been to tropical wings and would only go if someone could hold my hand as I have a phobia of all insects although is much better than it used to be!   You decide and if that's where you want to meet then I'll try and be very brave.   

Lins woohoo for AF!  Lets hope  you start soon.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Stephy   

My AF is not here yet    but not realy due till thursday but you no me impatiant   

how are we all


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

I'm hunky dory thanks!  What about you Kitten?  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

not to bad think I have PMT


----------



## Laura200012001

Good Morning Lovely Ladies,

Kitten -                 here is a AF dance for you! Hopefully she will turn up soon!!!

Cassie - How are you hunni? Don't worry about your weight, Mine went right up on the northistarone, as soon as AF arrives it will help.  When do you stat injecting?

Lins - Whoop whop whoop!!!       AF finally arrived!!! Hopefully she won't stay too long.  If you don't get a call back from Barts by 2pm I would email Leona, and get her to chase it, just explain to her that its CD1 and that you really need to know what is happening.  If you leave it till after 2pm that way they would have had their meeting and you may get some information.

Jesse (Lisa) - I hope you find something beautiful for Jesse's garden.  I'm sure you will.  My DH is pretty shy too.  I think maybe its a man thing!  I don't think they cope very well with the whole situation, and get a little overwhelmed with the fact there are others in the same situation.

Stephy - Big   for you.  Take time to heal, when your ready get that hoilday booked and try to start looking forward.  I think your so brave and that we can all learn alot from you.  Take care and keep us updated with how your doing.

AFM, 4 Days to Go till OTD!!!!!!   Thank god for that, I don't know how much longer I can wait!!!! I've got up this morning feeling totally sick, and a slight pain in my tummy, I'm a bit worried about it as I don't know if its a good sign or not

XxX


----------



## Guest

Thanks Kaura  

Can you let me have Leona's email please.  OK off to teach Year 10s now

Lindsey
x


----------



## Kitten 80

its [email protected]


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Hi girls

How are well all today?  

Steph -   

Lins - Leona was really good with me when i was trying to sort out my tx and start date.  When I emailed her I asked that she always keep me informed about what was happening at her end, that the most frustrating thing is not knowing anything (thro lack of communciation), and not being able to plan stuff.  She was extremely understanding, and just great in general so I think you contact her too.  She always got back to me via email pretty quickly.

Laura - good to catch up on your news yesterday.  still got your pma which is a very impressive (I hate hate hate the 2ww).  From what i've read in other forums and here, a pain in your tummy can be a good sign but I think you just can't tell in the first couple of weeks.  Its fair to say, I didn't have a clue I was pregnant until a good week or so after af was due - I was on holiday and I knew af was supposed to come at some point but couldn't remember when so I didn't think about it.  Then on the way home, it dawned on me, and even then I couldn't let myself believe it to be true. I'm sure all is well for you  , keep thinking positively     and sending you lots of  

Jesse (Lisa) - how are you today hon?  

Cassie - how's you?  I don't know of 'northistarone' - never used it in my other tx.  Actually from a few of the things i've read on this thread I think Barts do things v. slightly differently.  I'll be interested to hear about it next week at my info meeting.  Did you find out if you're doing IVF or ICSI?  I'm wondering what we'll be doing.  Its likely ICSI but dh is hoping he too has super sperm since he's been maxing out on vits and supplements.  He's been taking wellman conception along with a whole host of other things.  Will be interesting to know if its actually improved.

Kitten - hope af arrives soon 

   to everyone else.  

AFM - no news really.  dh has decided to stay for the whole meeting next week - he can take his laptop in case there are lengthy waiting times.  Kinda glad he's going to be there for the full time, sounds like there will be a lot of info to take on board.  Laura - you mentioned taking a cool bag??  I live in London (not too far away) and Leona said the only drug that needs to be refrigerated is the trigger one so i'm assuming I won't need a cool bag  Please let me know if i should though girls, want to make sure i'm prepared.


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

Catherine emailed me today after I emailed them last night and you can take any of the pregnacare and with omega 3 and this will not affect the process.   I was worried as I have normally just got the original and bought with fish oils as I don't eat fish.   

I hope    this has also helped others of you who are unsure about vitamins and IVF process.  

GG I'd take a small cool bag as if you have gonal f you'll need it to be kept in the fridge too. I hope  you get on well next week.  

I'll probably be doing ICSI as it's been the only way so far and hope  that as this is our last chance that they'll push things to be as exact as possible and then we should get our much wanted BFP.  I've never done this protocol before the others were the same except I started on 2 different times in the cycle this time I started on the same day as last time, but different drugs now!

Laura don't test yet otherwise you'll have the pee stick police after you!    Keep positive girl!     

I should start doing stimms early next week depends if AF shows up on time!

Kitten if you've got PMT give your managers hell!      Let it out girl!   

Love n    to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

No need atm Cassie    there not getting on me nerves, I have the back ache now so just af to show


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

Kitten I hope   AF comes early.   You'll be on TX before you know it.   Not long till your aqua scan and hopefully   you'll be getting your protocol then.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

I hope so cassie the feeling of having your emby in there is a lovely


----------



## star2star

Hi ladies,

  steph, you rest and get that holiday booked x

Done my hot stone massage today, now qualified, just Advanced hot stone tomorrow then I am fully qualified.

Doing Reflexology hopefully In Sept/Oct so if anyone is interested in that or massage I am working on website now


----------



## Kitten 80

congrats hon


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies   

Kitten we'll be there before we know it.  

Star Well done on qualifying.   I will always volunteer to try reflexology as I've wanted this done for a long time but didn't know who to see or how to go about it.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## star2star

Thanks ladies, I am very proud of myself 

I will let you know when qualified but Indian head massage and Hot stone I have found is also a great holistic treatment if anyone is interested, I will let you know when I am kitted out as I will be doing this mobile.


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Cassie - I will get myself a small cool bag then.  Thx for the advice.  I really hope    this tx  works out for you.  Sending you lots of 

Star - contrags on qualifying    Hot stone sounds quite interesting to me, not tried that before.  Reflexology prob not my thing as i've got an aversion to anything 'feet' related.  Tickles too much  

Anyone tried acupuncture during their tx?  I tried it for my last one, but I didn't have a lot of confidence in him (didn't feel like he knew much about fertility issues).  I'm thinking of giving it a go somewhere else though and wondered if any of you had any thoughts?


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

Hi GG I hope  it works out for you too.     

I'd love to try acupuncture too but haven't heard of anyone who will do it!

Star It looks like you've got your first booking from me!  I've had Indian head massage done by my sister in law and it's lovely and relaxing. I may go for that too!  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

I think girlie night and we will have a go


----------



## star2star

sounds cool!


----------



## suzia

GG and Cassie-I had accupuncture both times, went to Charlotte Youdle in Brentwood, she specializies in accupuncture for infertility so she knows what she is doing.  I started going a couple of months before treatment started, but you can go anytime.  Best to start before treatment if you can cause she gets your body primed for treatment.  But she is great I would recommend her.

Suzia


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

Thanks Suzi. Any idea on prices please?   How are you and little man doing?  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## suzia

I think I paid around £40 a session, but that could have gone up since I have been.  Went once a week during treatment and then for one final session after ET then stopped for the 2ww.  Was well worth it as far as I was concerned, if anything it was a time of relaxation, I feel asleep most of the time.

Suzi


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

Thanks Suzi. that sounds great.   I can't believe your half way through your pg that's great.   Have you bought any bits or done a nursery up?  I look forward to hearing more from you when you're not very busy.  Take care.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies,

stephy   sad u had to go through that but now u can start to look forward now. holiday sounds great 

lins   for af hope u get a date soon.

Kitten hope af shows soon, cant be much longer.

Cassie, it dont have to be tropical wings can be before or after i got there. its not bad there only butterflies and birds in cages lol

Laura not long now another day closer.       

GG sounds like ur going to be on menopur that dont need a cool bag, i just collect mine and put it in the fridge when i get home. glad dh will stay with u, would be borning on ur own for 4 hours, plus everyon eis in couples 

star congrats hun, sounds like ur flyin though it, i wished i lived closer i would book a head massage.

AFM wel gto back from the garden centre about 3pm, spent £300 on plants ounch. got some really nice plants tho, a nice yellow rose that is in jesse's Garden plus  anice pot for it to go in, £50 just fror them 2. so now i need everything to grow i gto my scan tomorrow i am   i ahe some nice follies, just hope i dont walk out there disappointed like last time.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

Lisa No one told me they were in cages I imagined them flying all around you!  I have always wanted to visit there since I heard about it.   Is there a cafe there?

Sounds like Jesse's garden is going to look beautiful and what a lovely colour rose to choose.  

I'm sure your scan tomorrow will go fine.  Be positive.    

Thanks for the dance earlier and on the other page.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

HI Cassie,

yes there is a cafe there, its a really nice place to visit, everything is in cages, plus u have other animals out there too. no bugs there tho lol.

once its all grown i will take more pics i have it them added to **, but yeah a yellow rose is so pretty, last year we got a beautiful red rose, almost the same as the roses we had on her flower for her box, that is just coming into bloom now 

hows the headaches going hopefully once u start to stim u will feel better.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

Lisa It sounds like I will like it there and to think I was being silly and yellow because of insects eh?!    

I will have to go there definitely!   What's it cost have you any idea?  

The flowers sound beautiful I think she would like them.  I'm sure she's looking down on you and keeping an eye on you and am sure some positive vibes are coming through for your current TX.   Please don't be offended or upset by me writing that.  

Still getting mild headaches but not very often and barely notice them thank goodness!  It'll be when I start stimms that they'll get worse although if I drink enough that should keep them at bay shouldn't it.  

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow when you have your scan done and   all is well and there's lots of follies.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

HI Cassie, tropical wings is only about £6 to get in  not bad for a day out 

i am not offended hun its ice what u said 

oh ur headaches get worse with stimming thought it would sort itself out and get better. i aint drunk too much today as been out but will have o catch up tonight lol.

hopefully be back form hospital by mid day tomorrow. hope trains are back to normal 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Lisa   

That's very good value for money and being a cafe as well I'll just have to buy drinks and maybe some naughty food!  

I'm pretty sure that I was fine on dr last time although different meds and normally suffer with them during stimming it could be I have it the wrong way round! I probably have!  

Lets hope   the trains are running to time and don't cause you any problems.   If it's a national express train it maybe that one of the three brothers I have is driving it!  My other two brothers do something completely different!   

Good luck for tomorrow and keep positive I'm sure all will be fine and will keep thinking of you until I know how you got on.       

If I don't respond too early tomorrow it's because I'm in bed as I start my nights again tonight!  

Take care.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Clairek

Lisa (Jesse) just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow's scan hon.  Will be thinking of you! 
I still haven't heard from Barts...

Still reading reports!!!

Love C xx


----------



## lisa_A

Claire email leona hun and start chasing them, thx for the good luck just hope its ok 

Cassie, yeah its good value, but one thing they do that is nice is desserts, they have some really nice ones yum yum.

i dont use district but that means everyone will be using c2c, i might leave a little earlier just incase. but should be all ok.

hope work goes well tonight.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

morning all

Good luck jess hon   

AF still not here yet but feel poo if it arrives friday do you think I should go friday?

Hi everyone


----------



## Laura200012001

Morning lovely ladies,

Just a quick one for now.

Lisa (Jesse) - Hope everything goes well for you today! I know our going to get some good follies!!!

Kitten - Hope AF hurrys up! she can be a real pain in the **** when she wants to be.

Claire - Email Leona, Hopefully you will get the ball rolling really soon that way.

Lins - Any news? Did you mail Leona?

Cassie - Hope your night shift wasn't too bad for you! Sweet dreams for when you get to bed.

AFM - I'm having a major wobble today, Only 3 days till OTD, and I am sick with nerves!  I had really sharp pains in my left side this morning and I have no idea what it means, if its good, bad, or nothing at all! I think the 2ww craziness   has set in.  DH is nervous and excited too, I'm just REALLY nervous    

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80

Laura    I wouldn't look into symtoms good or bad as this cycle is not normal hon


----------



## Laura200012001

Hi Kitten, 

I know, I'm just getting myself all in a pickle! and the more I try not to the more i'm getting in a state!

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80

oh hon


----------



## Guest

Morning Girls xx

laura - Stay positive HUn and I know its hard but you need to relax.  I know from my 2 2ww that's
easier said than done.  Have you got any hobbies you could do to pass the time.  

I've emailed Leona twice now, no reply.  Phoned again this mornig told it can take 48 hours 
to hear back from them, do they not realise what we go through, I know they are helping lots of
people but the waiting is awful  It will be a year on 21st July since 1st appointment at Barts
just feel like nothing has happened in that time.

Kitten how you feeling? xx

Jesse - good luck with the scan, hope it all went well xx

Well better go and do some preparation for next year.

bIg hugs to all

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I felt like that but they do move if you keep shuving 

I won't my AF if she is coming not If by some miricle I am pg


----------



## Laura200012001

thanks Lins, i'm going out soon to meet my friend for lunch.  So that should keep me busy for a few hours.

Kitten - You never know!!!! it may be a miricle! 

What is the latest that my little embie can embed? Also If I do my test on my OTD and its a BFN is that for def? Can it change at a later date 

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80

I think its between day 6-10 of ferterlizeation  so ec and they normally do otd longer so yes pretty much is a real result


----------



## star2star

Anyone got a number for Barts? Think I have an old one!


----------



## Guest

02076017176


----------



## Kitten 80

cassie you awake yet   , were are you lot when I am bored


----------



## lisa_A

HI ladies, how is everyone.

lins leona was in clinic this morning only one there, and i nkwo she had a meeting with amanda tozer at 12 so give it some more time.

Kitten, ur bloods can be done on day 1,2 or 3 eason they say for lots to go on day is is most people dont know if its day 1 or not lol

Cassie   hope the night shift werent too bad

Laura get that PMA hunny, 3 days is nt long now.

well scan went ok, i have 8 follies between 17,15,15,14,14,14,,13,12 and 6 smalls seams my left side is working same as my right this time. as they are scanning they kept saying i hav a grade b womb, and i might have a polyp....... i had an aqua scan 2 weeks ago grrrrrrrr, leona said dont worry about it. so back friday for another scan. EC will be monday or tuesday. my lining is 11.5mm not sure if that is good or bad.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

thats a good lining and good size  follies hon, I didn't no they grade your womb    did you really have a aqua scan only 2 weeks ago ?


----------



## Guest

Good Afternoon

Lisa - lining is excellent well done you.  Good size follies too.  Got everything crossed for EC for
you.

Kitten - i'm here - can't get going on anything today.

AFM - my AF is soooooooooooo painful don't know what to do with myself.  Was meant to be going
on training course after school but found out I've done enough hours so I'll just go home and rest.
Out tonight at Scrap booking so maybe that will take mind of pains.

Lindsey xx


----------



## Kitten 80

oh why you have yours    wheres mine , I think I will go friday if its heavy in morning if not then I will go monday DH will have to go tuesday his isnt as important is as it routine hiv and hepatitus a- b  mine is that and pcos blar blar


----------



## Guest

spin  spin        Kitten an AF dance for you.  Mine was 4 days late but my god am I paying for it now, not had pain like this since Tubes removed, I'm doubled over

   spin   and a bit more for luck 

xx


----------



## lisa_A

kitten i didnt know they grade ur womb either, all scan are now in the corner room at the bottom an not through the doors, hardly any room to get undressed  
kitten i had an aqua scan 2 weeks ago yes might been 3 now tho lol they are really nothing to worry about.

lins sorry ur af is so bad this month,  take some paracetamol and use a hot water bottle hopefully the pains will go later/tomorrow.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh thanks lins   , sorry yours is painfull   

  Jess that means I could be on me way whoop whoop


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten, i got my my schedual and drugs on the day of my aqua scan, i started injecting 6 days later. only way u wouldnt start is if they found something, whih they wont. and ur dp can get his bloods done whn ur up there for EC.


----------



## Kitten 80

whoo hoo that means I could start in hold on!!!!! 18 days


----------



## lisa_A

well no reason why not, its how mine went    u do, just need af to come


----------



## Kitten 80

thanks hon    I am sure she will little moo I am not so worried as long as she has come and gone by next thursday


----------



## lisa_A

u ahve 8 days how long normally goes af hang around for? hopefully it rrives soon and dont last long.


----------



## Kitten 80

1.5 days    not long is it may stretch to 2 days


----------



## lisa_A

kitten hoefully the hot bath will work and come 1 day early, typical when u want af it dont come. but i recon u will be on LP and will start on cd21

how is everyone else?


----------



## Kitten 80

probably I no they will increase my stim drugs as I didn't respond well last time


----------



## lisa_A

what was u on last time?


----------



## star2star

Thanks Lins for number. Emailed twice today and called to see if I can go up there today to collect drugs as I had day off for course and only half a day today, no email reply and girl on phone said she'd get my notes and call back to see if I can go up there to collect drugs, still waiting for a call back.....tick tick tick!

Oh well, just wanted to try to have as little time off work as poss as Im really worried about how i am going to get time off in my new job!


----------



## Kitten 80

lp Berslin, gonal f 250 for 4 days then 150 for 2 then back up to 250 for 5 days

Phone now as they close line at 4


----------



## lisa_A

I have . just had leona call, and i am to stay on 6 viles aday untill friday and yes the tmmyaches are a side effects of the steriods 
so just have to make sure i eat 1 hour before i go out and dont eat until i am home, or unless there is a loo there grrrr guess it it works its worth it.

kitten dont be suprised if ur put on meopur.

star hope u get a reply soon, i waited 50 mins to get drugs today 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Guest

what is an aqua scan?


----------



## Kitten 80

oh hon sorry you have tummy aches   

Oh Menapur I had that with iui so its easy  but I bet I will have to take alot more then I sis with iui it was only 1 powder 1 liqiud   

an aqua is a clamp up your lady garden and place a balloon up there and inflate to keep cervix open then put saline in , thats right i think


----------



## star2star

Still no reply hate this part! Once you've started they're ok, it's the bit before I never get a reply! Argh!


----------



## Kitten 80

hope they ring soon hon


----------



## lisa_A

aqua scan is where they put the speculum like a smear, put a balloon in ur cervix put pass saline nto ur womb. it highlights anything that is there, but also use it to help cleaning the lining ready for ET, as they say t can help

over within mins no pain either.

hahaha kitten that is it lol,

i bet they put u on 6 to start and drop it or possible 4 a day. easy to do, just pain mixing it 
tummy ache i have is i eat and then 1 hour or less later i get bad belly ache, hav to go  aloo, pain can double me over, as soon as i been pain is gone, just annoying have to tim when i eat to make sure close to a loo. no upset tummy tho.

star once u have started they are great. did u email leona


----------



## Kitten 80

so is that 6 powder 1 liquid?


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies   

I'm finally up and have got my **** out of bed!  

How is everyone today?  

Lisa Well done seems like you've got some nice follies.  You'll be at EC before you know it.  

Kitten sounds like the aqua scan is the same as a hysteroscopy. I had one of those years ago at Basildon. Nowt to worry about!  I hope AF comes on time!  

Laura don't test yet!     

Lins I hope your AF goes soon.  

Hi and   to those I've missed.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning , afternoon, evening  cassie   , not to worried about it has to be done


----------



## lisa_A

morning cassie   how r u today? aqua scan is simpliar they just done use a camera up inside the womb that is the only difference its just the dildo cam.

Kitten i do 6 powers to 1.5 liquid in a 2m syring anything over 4 u need more liquid. not long until u fnd out.

star did u hear hun?

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star

Nope Lisa, no call or email :-( Will not be happy if they put off till next month! I suppose I have till 22nd July but thats if they start me  on day 21!


----------



## suzia

And a hysteroscopy they put you to sleep, don't think they do that with aqua scan.


----------



## Kitten 80

oh not to bad then


----------



## lisa_A

suzia i had one while awake,  was painful but it can ebe done if they refuse to ut u asleep.


----------



## Laura200012001

Hi Girls,

I wasn't put to sleep when I had my hysteroscopy.  It hurt loads afterwards.  So I think I would prefer an Aqua Scan!!!

Jesse (Lisa) - Congrats on your Follies!!! They are some great sizes, also the thickness of you womb is FANTASTIC!!! they like it to be 8mm at the least for ET.  So you easily there! Well done you!!! It'll be EC soon and your'll be PUPO before you know it!

Star - Make sure you get onto the tomorrow.  I think there are a good few of them on offer at the moment, so I know its hard but we have to kind of make allowances. Just bombard them tomorrow!!

Kitten - Has the witch turned up yet? Hopefully yes! If not try some Parsley tea, it don't the job for me when I was waiting, and its natual too, so if it don't work then it won't hurt you.

Cassie - How was the night shift?  Not too bad hopefully.

Suzia - How are you and bubs getting on?

Lins - How are you my lovely? Hope the pain is a little better for you?

GG - How are you? not long now till your info session!!! Whoop whoop whoop!!!! 

AFM, I'm still a little wobbly! I have still got tummy cramps.  I just hope they are for the good and not for dear AF!  TMI, but no bleeding at all so I guess thats a good sign I think i'm being a bit silly but i'm frightened that when i test on saturday, if its a BFN and I stop taking my tablets and crinone gel, and its a wrong result then it won't work anyway Am I silly for wanting a blood test to confirm Would I have to go to my GP for that?


XxX


----------



## Kitten 80

No not yet , i dont have any parsley tea :-( but ive had hot bath and a bit of whos your father so hope she now shows herself


----------



## suzia

Had my hysteroscopy in November and they put me to sleep, seems like it may have been better that way.  I felt no pain, just yelled at the nurses when I woke up that my throat hurt.

All is fine here


----------



## Laura200012001

kitten,  if you have some dried parsley then boil some water and stick that in, leave it for half hour and then strain it and drink the water! its gross but it really does work.

Suzia, that sounds like it would have been best. It wasn't nice. I would have much preferred a sore throat!!! Glad all is well there.  When is your due date?

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks hon but i dont have any lol


----------



## Tatti

Hi Girls, sorry I haven't been around for a while.  It's my last week at work this week, and it's been absolutely manic. Would you believe they've had me working flat out in my last week?!!?!?  how dare they!  I can't wait till Friday, having a night out with my team tomorrow night, then some drinks on Friday lunch, then out with friends Fri night.  Just wish I could have some vino   

Jesse - glad your scan went well. Lots of luck for EC next week.
Laura - not long now till your OTD, fingers crossed.
Kitten - really hope your AF starts soon, just want you to be on your way too.
Lins - hope your AF doesn't last too long.
Suzie - nice to hear things are going well for you, keep us informed.
Star - hope you hear from Barts soon.
Cassie - hope you're feeling ok, and not suffering with headaches.
GG - bet you're looking forward to info session.  I had mine a few weeks ago. My advice to you is when you go into the room for the talk (first thing you do) get in there quick, and sit as close to the door as you can (at the front on the end of the row) then when its finished, you can run straight down to the pharmacy, and be first in line. I took a cool bag with me, as I have gonal F, but they did say they will last for 2-3 hours before putting back in the fridge. So I'm sure you'll be fine without one.

AFM - I start DR next weds, is there anything I should be taking now on the run up? or eating more of anything?  

I'm starting acupuncture on Monday, GG I'll let you know how it is.  I'm seeing DR Monk in colchester, he specialises in fertility treatment. So should be good.  Does anyone know what's best to wear?  do you have to strip off?

Hope you are all well. I hope to be able to be on here more from next week, when I become a lady of leisure....

Tatti....x


----------



## lisa_A

tatti was u at barts today? good luck starting next week.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning Girls

Pain from AF has eased of now, went straight home after school yesterday and rested, tried calling 
Barts again last night said they will call back, waiting waiting waiting.
Filter system at school is stpping me looking at page 16 - what has be written I wonder 
Can anyone tell me what an Aqua scan is?  

Hope everyone is well

Chat again later

Lins
xxx


----------



## lisa_A

Morning ladies,

Lins glad its eased now and hopefully will leave the building soon.  poor u i guess its one down fall to being a teacher. at least u can enjoy the 6 weeks holidays 

Kitten any sign of AF yet?

Cassie i am guessing ur a sleep, sweet dreams hun.

Star hope u heat today f not pass me ur name and phone number an dhospital number and i will pass it to leona tomorrow.

Laura hope u have a better day today, getting so close now 

hello everyone else hope u hav a great day

AFM i am off to see the doctor, sounds silly but my big toe hurts, hurts so much i cant wear trainers. its turning black and blue yet i have done nothing to it. so thought  would just get it checked  i know will be a waste of time but a little strange lol

lisa
xxx


----------



## suzia

Laura-Due in November, half way there.

Tatti-when I had accupuncture I didn't need to 'strip off, mostly she put them in hands, ankles, lower leg (so just lifted pant leg) and head, sometimes in the tummy, but just lifted top to show tummy.  But if Dr Monk wants something different he will let you know at the first meeting.  they all do things slightly different.

Suzi


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Lins 

aqua scan is where they put the speculum like a smear, put a balloon in ur cervix put pass saline nto ur womb. it highlights anything that is there, but also use it to help cleaning the lining ready for ET, as they say t can help


Jess I will be up barts tomorrow AF is here   

Hi everyone


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi ladies,

Been laid up in bed with flu this week.    Hope it's not going to affect treatment.  

Hope everyone's been okay.

J x


----------



## Jinglebell

Ooh, Kitten, what time u up there?


----------



## Kitten 80

hope toe is ok Jess   

Jinglebell hope your ok, going up at just before 9


----------



## Jinglebell

Wow that's early.  Am not up there until 11.40.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Kitten, had that done a few times before called a Hyterscopogram thingy though  not spelt 
correctly i'm sure.  Wonder if they'll do it to me as I've had my tubes removed, although you saying 
it's to clear / check womb lining.

Oh no not looking forward to next hour got to go and do a home placement visit ready for one
of my year 13 students for her placement for Sept.  They have to work in a range of child care settings
and we are now at the Baby placement stage, so got to go and visit a lady who's 8 months pregnant
always upsets me a little... oh well of I go be back in an hour... wish me luck
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh lins   just look at her and say to yourself your not pg you just ate tomany pies   

I think Aqua scan is diffarant someone said   

Jingle I have to back here in afternoon    as I said its half day thing but next week I am taking full day off for Aqua as they have no clue what it is


----------



## Jinglebell




----------



## Laura200012001

Morning lovely Ladies,

Kitten - Whoop whoop whoop!!!! Glad she has finally arrived!!! yay!!!

Jinglebell - Hope you feel better soon, its rotton feeling poorly!

Jesse - Hope the toe is ok, maybe youve caught it without realising?

Suzia - Thats fantastic news! Ohhhh a lovely little winter baby! 

Lins - I have no idea why your school filter don't want you looking at page 16, there is nothing on there bad, well at least I don't think so?? Odd, it was just us discussing the Aqua Scan.  Can't help you with Aqua Scan, not had one before, Kitten has explained though.

Cassie - Hope your having sweet dreams. ZZZZZZzzzzzzz.................

Tatti - Nice to hear from you, sounds like you have been really busy, and still busy! I bet you can't wait to chill out and be a lady of leisure!!!

Star - Any news yet? I really hope you hear soon!!!!

GG - Less than a week till info session now!!! yay!!!!

AFM, I feel a little bit better today, I was so so tempted to test this morning, but i'm almost there, plus DH wasn't there to do it with me and I can't do it without him!  

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80

morning laura hon


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies lots of people about now

kitten i am there at 10 for a scan  so glaf ur af came  wanna meet in the coffee shop its a good job ur works dont kow what one is as its a 5 min thing and ur up and walking straight after   but good reason for a whole day off 


Lins nothing on page 16 hun and the only reason they may want to do an aqua scan is if they see soemthing on the scan they may think is a polyp or if u ahve had multi fails they may want to do one the month before u strt tx to help with embies implantng that is why i had one and sound slike why kitten is having it done too totally painless.

jinglebll hope ufeel better soon hun, rotten when u dont feel well what r u at barts for tomorrow

how is everyone else? 

suzia r u having a sexing scan or do u knwo what sex ur bubba is?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

yes ok what time will you be there?


----------



## lisa_A

kitten if my appointment is like yesterday at about 10.20. i leave at 9am get there at 10 is that ok with u?


----------



## Kitten 80

I will ask dh as he will be there not sure if he needs  to rush off i will let you no later if thats ok


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi Lisa,

Am up for my day 10 scan for IUI, so going to be back and forth over the next few days.    

J x


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Hi girls

How are we all today.  Just reading back and checking on you all.  

Thanks for the advice re the acupuncture.  I live in London been trying to find a clinic here.  Just made an appointment for tomorrow at the London Acupunture Clinic, they seem to have a lot of experience of IF so we'll see how it goes.  Not really been thinking too much about info meeting next week - but less than a week to go, so that is quite exciting.  Tatti your post made me laugh about where I should sit.  I'm going to take your advice and elbow all the other girls out of the way   

I also had a hysteroscopy which I was put to sleep for - but that was to remove the polyp they found when I had the 'hycosy' test.  OMG though the hycosy procedure was horrendous partly because I was also have a dummy ET my bladder was full full full.  My notes from the procedure said 'trial went with difficulty ...' - ha you're telling me.  I was white as sheet when I left.  Don't want to scare anyone though because I think the aqua scan is slightly different by the sounds of things.  

Do they do Dummy ET at Barts?

So what's happening with everyone?  I was running through Laura's list of on her post because its a good way to see where everyone is at. 

Jess - your scan sounded like a success.  where are you at now?
Kitten - your af arrived - woohoo!!  Hope the aqua scan goes well. I'm sure it will be fine.
Tatti - thanks for the acu and info day info.  how's things with you?
Lins / Star - any word from Leona or anyone yet?  Keep at them if not.  
Cassie - how's you today?  how's the water intake going?
Jinglebell - hope IUI is going well. 
Laura - how are you bearing up.  Only 2 days to go - exciting stuff.  Keep up the PMA and try not and read into every ache / pain (easy for me to say, in a few weeks time I'll be 100 time worse   )    

Suzia, Steph and anyone I may have missed


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten yeah et me know later, jingle no way u could get up there before ur scan and we can all meet up i will be there tomorrow and maybe monday or tuesday for EC hope u wont have to do too many trips this time.

GG yes they do do dummy ET again i had one when i had aqua scan, nothing to it, i am back up barts tomorrow for day 11 scan and then EC next week  u got any news yet when ur starting?

be nce if star can get her meds tomorrow and join us 

lisaxx


----------



## Jinglebell

Can do.  What kind of time and where?

J x


----------



## Kitten 80

that would be nice to all meet up   

I feel like    typicle pmt , i feel fat and ugly were my belly is swallen


----------



## star2star

still no reply from Barts! booooooooooo!


----------



## Kitten 80

oh no stick a finger up ther ****   

A strange question but does anyone have the need to poo more during AF


----------



## lil stephy

hey girlys sorry i have not been here much, but im so pleased 2day cz we have booked our holiday to egypt for next sat i cant wait.  but i have been in so much pain since havin muffin removed on monday but that should go by time we go on holiday.

anyways hope ur all ok xx


----------



## Kitten 80

oh I hope you have a fab time honey


----------



## lisa_A

Jingle see what kiiten does but 1030 is good for me.

Star try emailing leona again or clling or pop up there tomorrow 

kitten i normally get an uset tummy with af. so does that count?

stephy have a good time hun, hope the pain goes so u can really enjoyr urself xxx


----------



## star2star

That will be just what you need steph! Hope you have a lovely break.

I just called Barts again to be fobbed off again! If I miss starting this month I will be peed off!

Hating work at the mo, guy I work with is being a pig, yet to see what happens with my boss when I ask for time off for apps, I'll quit if they don't let me! Ass holes! Woops!


----------



## Jinglebell

Me too Lisa - I think it's all the cramping that stirs everything up!      I can do 10.30 - Kitten?

Stephy - have a great time - you deserve it.    

J x


----------



## Kitten 80

yer that counts   , dh said we will be up there for 10am   or di he say leave at   

Star I hope your boss is ok with you , and as for the bloke I will come down there I am in the mood   

I will come on in the morning and say for deff


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies   

Sounds like it's all go!  

Stephy enjoy your holiday.    

It will be nice for you all to meet up it's a shame I wont be there!  

I'm up there next week hopefully Mon Tues or wed. for baseline scan.

Still tired these tablets give me headaches and they're worse if I don't drink enough and they also make me shattered! Not a good thing when you're a night shifter!  

Kitten glad AF has finally turned up.  Not long now till your aquascan.  By the way mine are more active while AF!   

Hi and   to everyone else.

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

cassie I just farted in public and I thought it was going to be silent Its wasnt    it rippled thought the chair


----------



## star2star

Kitten, better out than in! lol!


----------



## Cassie 76

Kitten you should try working with us at night it can be a huge laugh as you don't mean to let them out and then we all roll about laughing!     It worked this time! it didn't do it on the other thread!     

Jinglebell sorry I forgot to say I hope  you recover soon.    

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

who put that trumpet up my ****


----------



## Cassie 76

Kitten that definitely was the royal one!


----------



## Kitten 80

I wish people would stop comimg in shop I have to stand when they do    pea off


----------



## Cassie 76

Kitten I'd use some of your PMT on your bosses and the awkward customers!


----------



## Kitten 80

I would but I am in to much pain


----------



## Cassie 76

It's about time you were allowed a hot water bottle at work for that pain , I bet it wouldn't work with your bosses!    

Have you taken any ibuprofen or paracetamol?


----------



## Kitten 80

not yet I have none


----------



## star2star

If I dont get a call back I am going to cry! Why is it so hard for someone to reply to me!


----------



## Tatti

Kitten - you do make me laugh   Sorry, not laughing at your pain, just your windy pops..

Jesse - No, I wasn't up Barts yesterday, not up there again till 27th, for baseline scan.  Hope your toe is ok   

Suzie - thanks for the acu info.  Sounds like I probably won't have to strip off (could be a little uncomfortable   )

Jingle - hope you start to feel better soon

GG - I know, it's a bit of a joke really, but if there's loads of you there, you may end up queuing for ages.  Good luck   

Stephy - hope you enjoy a wonderful, relaxing holiday.  Definitely what you need right now   

Cassie - hope your headaches and tiredness don't last too long, probably worse in this heat  

Star - I feel for you. It's so frustrating not being able to talk to somone   

Hope everyone else is ok today.

Tatti....x


----------



## Cassie 76

Star Have you tried emailing Francesca?  Her email is [email protected] I hope  this helps. 

Francesca is normally good at getting back to people quickly. 

Hi Tatti 

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

oh hon they probably havent done it yet    they are so slow out of tx, but I guess we are not the only ones   

Thats ok Tatti


----------



## star2star

Thanks Cassie hun, I have emailed fertilty nurses and Catherine as she was the one who emailed me initially! Ill try Francesca too 

hate waiting but i know everyone is the same, I just want my drugs and I can be away!


----------



## Kitten 80

yer I no hon its    and you do feel like    though frustraition just keep ringing themm till they do something I did


----------



## star2star

The girl said she'd call back yesterday, then today when I called she said they have a 48 hour response and they dont have to get back to me till today! Well why did she say she'd call me back yesterday then! 

I know they are short staffed but they shouldnt be saying one thing and doing the other, as that is going to make us all email and call more! 

I didnt think id be that bothered but I am just worried about missing another month!


----------



## Kitten 80

I ended up missing last month because of receptionist


----------



## star2star

I will flip if that happens! As I have holiday booked for Sept too so it worked out perfectly either way if treatment was successful or not, otherwise I will be up hospital for that time if its delayed a month.

Ive run out of things to get through to them, not sure what to do next!


----------



## Kitten 80

say you need to no because of work


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Star - I felt like you a couple of weeks ago and the girls on here gave me 3 email addresses [email protected],
[email protected], [email protected], and I emailed them all.  Explained my situation, told them I fully understood how busy they are etc etc but that I was completely frustrated at the lack of communication (I briefly listed when and how i'd been in touch).  I said that although tx was my priority, I did have other things that needed planning and that a I hope they understood my position.  Leona responded to me the following morning and then she kept in touch with me whilst trying to find out what was going on.  Every time she said she would speak to the dr, or the dr was looking over results or anything like that I asked that she let me know how the outcome.  I explained the most frustrating thing is not having any idea what's going on, and a simple email update really helps.  She seemed to understand and helped get my tx organised.  Maybe try something similar??

Lisa(Jesse) - I think i'm starting dr on 15th.  First scan will be the 3rd Aug or something.  Hoping to get full story at the info meeting.

Tatti - I'm definitely taking your advice    No point hanging around any longer than necessary especially in this heat!  

Steph - hope you have a great holiday.  Just what you need.  

So I'm on day 2 of my 7day liver detox at the moment, and its bland bland bland  . Brown rice, steamed veg and a small piece of chicken anyone?  Do any of you have the Zita West book Fit for Fertility?  Anyway, she outlines a detox in there.  Did it at the beginning of the year around the time I fell pregnant (don't think its related though), and thought i'd give it a go again in prep for injections.  Joy


----------



## star2star

right have emailed all of them sharing my frustration but understanding of them being busy! cant do any more now!


----------



## lisa_A

girls what is happening tomorrow

star pm me ur name and i wil lpass to leona tomorrow

GG i dont know how u can do that detox stuff it would kill me lol hopeit works tho

Laura 2 days to go   



lisa
xx


----------



## Clairek

Hi Ladies

Barts phoned (after a guilt email I sent them yesterday) and told me that my blood levels were fine and to ring them CD1 to arrange info meeting to get the ball rolling!!!!!! Woohoo.

So, as it's been about 6 yrs since my last icsi at Barts, can someone tell me what happens from now and possible time scales please?

What happens at the info meeting.  When do I get my drugs?  CAn you tell I'm excited with all these questions I'm firing at you all? Lol.

CD1 will be in about 2 weeks.  Not sure I'm going to get my info meeting in before I go to America for 3 weeks, but we'll see.

Any info gratefully received.

Almost finished reports, so hope to be a more regular visitor here soon.
Love Claire xx


----------



## lisa_A

HI Claire, great news hun  the info meting is booked close to when u will start as u will get ur drugs and schedual at the same time. if ur cd1 is in 2 weeks, there info sessions are on a wednesday 9.45 to about 2pm. u will have to meet in the normal place and they take u to another building. give u the low down on what will happen and hand u a pack with info and ur start start dates and when ur baseline scan is booked for. also what drugs u will be on. u then go and collect drugs from pharmacy and then back for talk with the nurse hand in forms and needle teach. time scale is u will have it before cd21 of ur next af but as u will be in amercia u might hav to wait until ur back. u might be able to get onit if u call them on cd1 and if there is a wednesday b4 u leave.

sounds like u will be starting in 1 to 2 months time, because of ur holiday  if not u would start DR in 5 weeks time if u can fit it all in 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Jinglebell

Claire - that's great news.  Shame it takes so much badgering.  

Girls, I can't come up early today after all.    My mum is coming over this morning so I'm not going to be able to leave early enough.  I reckon I'll be up there on Monday though if that's good for anyone?  Is that better for you kitten?

J x


----------



## Guest

Morning Girls

Whoop whoop ~ Got an email sent yesterday to work and just opened it got info day booked for 21st july 9.45 am.  It is exactly a Year to the day since 1st appointment with them!

I was getting so frustrated, i have phoned daily and emailed, i know they are busy but they need to have someone available to deal with new patients.  They didn't tell me until Thursday that it takes 48 hours to call back - WHY

Anyway at least I'm on the road again, I persume that I will start DR on 27th July when would you think 1st scan would be and EC would be?  We are away from 1st August for a week.

Got 2 hours with my tutor group now doing report reviews - yawns

Chat later

Lindsey
xx


----------



## lisa_A

lins great news hun. they could if starting u on the 27th do baseline on the 10th which is 14 days or make u go to the 17th. i know the like u to be dr for at least 14 days and if on the 10th ur ready ec will be 24th or there abouts.

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am on my way jess i will be whereing brown short trousers black vest top


----------



## star2star

morning ladies  Good luck for apps today, kick them up the bum for me! Ive still not heard anything! :-(


----------



## Cassie 76

Morning Ladies   

How is everyone today?  

Mandy haven't heard from you in a while how is everything going?    

You'll hear soon star I'm sure of it  and if not keep on badgering them!     

Lisa (Jesse) I hope  scan goes well today.    

Kitten I hope  blood tests go OK.    

I'm off to bed for a little while now as just finished my nights and am now thinking and talking gobbledygook!    
I'll catch up later on and hopefully   to even more good news.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps 

i arrived at 10.30 and i think Lisa you just got called in did you look at me and smile lol


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten, did i miss you, you should have said soemthing did u have blond hair and pass me in the loo i didnt know what time u was leaving as u said u were sure if u was getting there at 10 or leaving at 10

well i am ready fro EC i ahve 10 follies ready bggest at 21 smallst at 13 but come monday that will be 15 to 17 so hopfully will have an eggie in there. now waiting for leona to call to let me know monday or tuesday.
lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Jess I was at the reception desk with hubby asking for a envelope and nurse called lisa so I turned around and I thought it was you with white top on?, I have brown hair with high lights and it was up.


----------



## lisa_A

HI Hun,

i dont think it was me. i had a pink top on and hair in a pony tail. i dont remember anyone asking for a envelope. i went into carol. if u think it was me u shoudl have said hello and i would have know. i looked in the cafe and bloods but bloods were empty and cafe has mainly just men in there.


----------



## Kitten 80

oh poo    it must of been another lisa I thought I would catch you I was there at 10:30


----------



## lisa_A

i got a feeling i passed u by st pauls startion. i did have a pink top on, what room did this other lisa go into? i think i left the 2nd floor at 10.20 didnt hang about. should have arranged it better


----------



## Kitten 80

I was not at st pauls Honey    she went into the room on right bottom if your facing window at back of room., try and get et thursday    at 14.00


----------



## lisa_A

well if ec is monday i will be there on thursday i will ask for a late time. i went into the nurse at the back at 10.05. sounds like another lisa. what a shame.


----------



## lisa_A

kitten what way do u go then if not via st pauls


----------



## Kitten 80

harold wood- liverpool st - barbican   , yes and I will be with my mummy so she wont mind a chin wag if you feeling ok that is


----------



## lisa_A

that will be good i will ask for a later time if possible. it will depend if ec is monday tho. is ur scan at 2pm


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes hon , can I eat and drink b4 hand?


----------



## lisa_A

yeah totally, its really nothin, u will feel fine before and after u will leave within5 mins of having it done.   u wont have no pain or discomfort


----------



## Jinglebell

Lisa- good to hear you're ready to go.    

Kitten did it go okay?

My mum came up with me in the end.  Unlucky mascot    Lining not very good so have to go back on Monday, but he said follies were okay (2?).  I was in a bit of a tizz to be honest, so I didn't ask measurements - I always get the measurememnts!  I reckon I'll have caught up okay by Monday - I never have a really thick lining, but always get to 8mm eventually.  Back on Monday at 10.20.    

J x


----------



## Kitten 80

oh jingle    take a differant mascot next time


----------



## Kitten 80

so jess where do i go for this aqua scan they said they would send me info and i havent had any


----------



## lil stephy

hey guys  kitten the aqua scan is done in the same rooms that the ec is done in,  hope that helps xx


----------



## lil stephy

u no i was thinkin we should all meet up for a meal sometime wiv partners an all as they can vent the guy way    just like us girlys do    would b really gret i fink xx


----------



## Kitten 80

yer I think that but dh wouldnt his not one for socializing unfortunatly


----------



## lisa_A

kitten my dp aint either, so it would have to just us girlies 

kitten liek steph said its in the same room as EC so go same place, u get changed in a cupboard next to the room 

i aint heard yet from barts weather its monday or tuesday but if its monday at a similar time i will say hello jingle.

jingle eat brazil nuts that help with the lining.

oh ladies i asked about lining before EC and a grade b is best, as it means a tripple lining, so if u have an A its not great  mine is a B, i had to ask as it was said again today and worried me.

cassie r u up yet?

hello lins, tatti, fara, mandy, lisa16 claire, kirsty and anyone i have missed


----------



## Jinglebell

I know, it's weird, isn't it?  Had a grade A lining today and thought, oh that's good, I normally only have a grade B.      Wrong way round!

My DH is not great in social situations either.   

J x


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies   

I'm finally up!    

Kitten and Lisa it's a shame you didn't meet up.  Lisa sounds like scan was a good one.  

Steph that sounds like a good idea.  Have you booked your holiday yet?  

Hi Jingle are you feeling better now?

Hi and   to everybody else.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Jinge when u go back u will get a B  

Cassie welcome to the land of the living  yeah wsa a shame, missed kitten by about 10 mins, nothing was arranged 100% maybe next time, or we will ahve to do a proper meet up.

still not heard from barts yet and its almost 6, i have a feeling they will leave me untill tuesday, even though some follies are at 21 already oh well sit and wait 

lisa
xxx


----------



## lisa_A

ok Leona just called EC is monday 10am  so 3 poweders of menopur tonight, last burserlin tomorrow trigger 10pm tomorrow no drugs sunday 

ET will be on jesse's birthday.


----------



## Cassie 76

Lisa I'm sure Jesse will be looking down on you and will help the littleuns stay.  I know it's going to be hard for you but I think she will be pleased for you.    

I'm sure it's a good sign.          

I'm still struggling to drink enough!  It's hard when you work nights and you don't get time to make drinks!  Headaches still there but only taking tablets until sunday night and then AF the old witch should rear her ugly head! I'll be having a scan either Mon, Tues or Wed depending if she turns up on time.  Please can I have some AF dances I'd appreciate it!  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie i am trying to think this will be a gift from jesse, as she i am sure made my af late or i would be pupo now, but for some reason 2 af's ago my af went form being 26 days to 34 days and i never go 34 days untill that cycle, even this last af was normal 28 days i am trying to think positive its also so hard. i am sure its a good sign         

Af dance for you         hope she shows early  xxx


----------



## star2star

all the best for Monday Lisa, I am sure the date will be very significant and I pray its the one for you 

I still havent heard anything, feel like giving up, maybe someone is trying to tell me something!

Sick of Barts, sick of emailing, sick of calling and sick of moaning about it! Looks like ill probably miss this month! :-(

Good luck all x


----------



## lisa_A

star pm me ur name etc i will pass to leona on monday i will write what cd u are on so she knows to get it sorted out for you lins didnt give up nor should u,  and no one is letting u knwo anything because this will work for you this time.


----------



## lil stephy

my dp is not that great at socialising eigther just thought it would b nice    but im fine wiv just us girlys just that dp will b the one bringin me thats all.

cassie  yes i have booked my holiday we fly on te 17th (my bulldogs 1st birthday) will have to throw him a little party the day b4    cant wait its so needed egypt here i come xx

jesse gl for monday hun    xx


----------



## Cassie 76

Thanks for the dance Lisa I hope  it works and AF arrives on Monday!   

Star don't give up hope. They'll get back to you I'm sure of it.    
Lisa I agree I think it is a good sign.       

Has anyone heard from Mandy?  I'm wondering how things are going for her.  

Steph good for you.  When you go try and totally relax and then when you get back and after a little more time maybe you'll then think about what's next.     I hope    your dog is grateful for his party then!     

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Cassie 76

Ladies 

I've just told my Nan a wopper!   I told her my TX is delayed and am not sure when it's going to start.  I feel awful!   Everyone in the family usually knows everything and this time so far so good no one except our parents know but every time I tell someone it's been delayed I feel really bad but it's to stop any more heartbreak all round. What makes me feel even worse is that mum normally gets all the questions as they don't want to upset me.   I'm hoping  in 3months time I can surprise everyone by saying that we've finally done it and are in a safer period of time.  

Has anyone any thoughts on this?  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## star2star

were telling no one this time!


----------



## lisa_A

cassie dont worry hun you have done it for a good reason as u dont want to hurt if again, and u wont. they will be happier in 3 months time when ur over the so called safe period ( mine is 9 months not 12 weeks lol).

we have told no one at all this time only cyber friends  we wont even tell anyone when i get a bfp not untill i cant hide it any longer and even then they will just have to guess. been there done that, even waited untill 12 weeks last time and still wished we waited longer.


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

Star and Lisa that makes me feel not so bad.  

I may wait longer we'll see, last time we couldn't contain our excitement no matter how short lived it was. This time I'm sure we'll all get what we really want and being more relaxed and stress free will help all of us.          

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lil stephy

the day we found out we lost the baby i emailed barts and told them and leona got bac to me sayin sorry and that she is gettin me an appointment wiv the nurse led clinic once ive been to the appointment they said i can start after that for the frozen transfer. to b honest  i want to start as soon as i am able to and hopefully i will work for me this time   

i    it works for all of this time round 

and i will not be tellin no one ova then u guys when we do start as its just o much pressure xx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

Steph that sounds good to me.   Enjoy your holiday and then you have a successful TX to look forward to.    

As I have such a big family it's hard to keep things quiet but so far so good and I think it's the right decision to keep quiet until we know one way or other and are hopefully in a safe period.   I can understand where you're coming from too Steph.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

stephy its strange why so many ppl mc on there first go but ur second one wil work and last 

cassie nah dont feel bad hun, why does anyone else have to kow its private anyway, plus be nice tht u and hd can share a little secret for a few weeks 


star


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

I'm playing silly wotsits with the typing colour and I prefer this one. What do you think?  

Lisa I think you're right and never thought about looking at it from that point of view.  

I can't believe you're ready for EC that's come around quickly! Enjoy your drug free day on Sunday and I hope  Monday goes OK for you.  

I should be up there early part of next week. Only 2 days of dr left Yippee!  

I'm going to a church fete tomorrow and will have words with him upstairs for us all.    

Are you up to anything this weekend? I'm on my own so probably wont do anything much!

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

hi peeps
i am only telling mum and close friend work will gess but i will say nothing


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Kitten  

I don't blame you either.  The amount of trouble some bosses can give you is unbelievable!    They're better off not in the know!  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Cassie 76

Kitten I forgot to let you know your problem yesterday passed on to me at work and they were rather loud and pongy!    

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie thx hun, i wished  EC was tomorrow actually getting a fair bit of pain, which is unusal i didnt have none last time. i guess its a good sign  ur Ec will come around fast now. its really strange dont feel like i have been injecting for 5 weeks at all. strange how it does just creap up on you. 

hopefully af comes and u can then contact barts monday and get a scan tuesday, wil u then start stimming then or once u ahve had af?

Kitten please dont pass me ur windy problem, i dare say i will get it after EC   

Cassie how come ur on ur own this weekend


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

I'll probably start stimms once I've had scan unless they need bloods to prove if i'm ok or not to do so.

I'm on my own as DH has to work from tonight through the whole weekend and until Monday morning when I'll finally see this unshaven stranger!  

I'm feeling very positive for all of us.             

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

strange thing is i actually feel positive this time  it all helps i know.

star                   

cassie u got any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

No I have no plans apart from winning a few prizes on the raffle tomorrow doing a little retail therapy and chilling out in general! I forgot to mention I have to empty all my wardrobes at some point next week to make room for my new ones!

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Clairek

Morning Ladies

Well my reports are finished, so now I can officially get to know you all (only know Lisa Jesse) and join in properly. Can I say a huge thank you for all the info to date and help, it's been great.

Lisa(Jesse) - so pleased that your ec is Monday and that you have a PMA. It's strange but I have a good feeling about my pending go at icsi#4 too. Am keeping everything crossed that you get some lovely eggies  .

For me the next step is waiting for CD1 now (should be about 2 weeks away) and then I'll ring Barts. I won't be able to make an info session between CD1 and going on holiday, but am hoping to book to go to the 1st one when I get back (when my next CD1 will be imminent). That's around the 24th Aug or so. Hopefully then dr will start mid Sept.

I have booked a weekend over in N Ireland to see our friends at the end of Sept and they've told me they all want a go at sticking me with needles - nice friends eh?

Can I ask if you would all let me know a quick overview of where you are in the whole tmt thing, as have tried to catch up but it's not easy to make out. Wouldn't want to put my foot in it with anyone  .

Thanks girls.


----------



## lisa_A

Morning ladies, hope ur all well  and going to enjoy todays really hot weather.

Cassie yet again another af dance fro you, hope it comes tomorrow          hope that does it  enjoy ur raffle hope u win something nice  i changed my wardrobes about 6 weeks ago and i hated doing it. only good thing about it is u find things u didnt know u had or new things neevr worn lol so good luck 

Hello Claire so glad work has got a bit easier, only down fall about being a teacher, is school reports. this will be the first year i wont get one (daughter is in college) sounds like perfect timing regarding ur holiday, at least u can have a great time relax and be ready for when u are back. Barts will fit u in, i started dr 1 days after my info session  no point me letting u knwo where i am on tx as u know 

Kitten hello hun, how r u today??

Stephy i knew u would feel ready to go again soon, once ur back from hols u wil lbe rested and ready for ur little frosties back again    this one is it twinnies maybe      

GG not long now hun  few days  

Laura i am hoping u ahve some good news for us          

Jingle i am at barts again monday but they will call me in around 9.30 so i willmiss u again, maybe next time ur up there as u said will be a few times.

Tatti how long now hun??

star i think its time to   with barts, dont give up, seams we all have lots of problems with them and u will get there just dont give up 

Mandy how r u any news on u



 to anyone i forgot to mention

AFM last burserlin done  tripper 10pm 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

hi peeps

I am a bit    today , my AF was so light and red I keep thinking maybe I forced somthing out


----------



## Cassie 76

Morning Ladies   

Thanks for the AF dance Lisa.  

The trouble with me is that I have loads of clothes and a lot don't fit me anymore!  Before any sort of fertility TX I was 10stone and since all the TX I've gone up to 11 and over so will look forward to having last go and then when I've hopefully  

had my littleuns I'll slim right down again into all these clothes and half of them I've never worn!  

Kitten how are you today?  I just read post lots of hugs for you.          

Laura let us know how you got on I hope  you've got a BFP  

Claire How are you today?   

A little info for you We've been ttc for 13  years and have had 5 goes of clomid all resulting in BFN 3 goes of IUI all BFN 2 goes ICSI 1 Dec/Jan 2009 BFN  1 Jan10 tested FEB with a fantastic BFP sadly short while later M/C.  Am currently on ICSI no 3 and am dr at mo and will get another BFP with a healthy baby or two at the end of it.  

You've probably now fallen asleep!   

Lisa I'll let you know what I win later on!   

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Cassie I will be ok its probably just pmt still in place and making me think silly things


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten i am sure everything is ok, af will be properly so dont worry.

i just got a call from barts wanting to change my EC from 10am to 1pm grrrr i said i had arranged things so does my appointment have to change. i think someone else gto 1pm and they wanted earlier, i really dont want it to be that late in the day, i rather just get it ovre with. so now just carry on and they will let me know if it has to change. 

why cant people be happy witht he appointment time they get.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

1pm thats late I got told 9am was the latest    which ment more money on train


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten i was given 10am anyway but 1pm is really late, why would they want to change appointments mondays is when they do most of there EC. i am now worried there wont be an embryolist there now. or if it was just someone wanted to change


----------



## Jinglebell

It's prob their last one Lisa - should mean no rush to get the next person in.    I have been there at 1pm before (they do most IUIs around lunch time) and there's always an embryologist there hun, don't worry.

J x


----------



## lisa_A

hello Jinglebell, my time is still at 10, they wanted to change it but before it changed i said i had made arrangements so she said ok dont worry, any problems they will contact me and to keep everything as already planned.


----------



## lisa_A

Laura hope ur ok hun, not seen u about for a while


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies  

I picked this card up from the church fete today and think it'll give us all a boost and please don't think I'm preaching as I don't!

It's called A baby is a gift from God by K Ryan

A baby is a gift from God
the purest soul on earth,
the brightest star within your life
that shines on you from birth.
The strongest love the sweetest heart
is yours from this day on,
the warmest smile you've ever seen
when you are looked upon.
A greater gift you'll never have
than that of a baby's love,
for it's a gift designed for you
from heaven up above.

I know it applies more to those who have them but we will have them and I thought when I read this it was lovely wording and thought it would be nice to share it with you all.

We will be mummies.                            

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

awwww Cassie that is really nice, a yes we will be mumies


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Lisa  

I went to the chapel and I don't go to church but I went in with my mother in law and I just cried  and then we said a couple of prayers and I said a silent prayer for us and those who have problems within the family at the mo. I then lit a candle. There was another card but I think it would have helped those of us who've had m/c. I didn't pick it up as I thought we needed this one at the moment but, I may go back and pick it up.  

Are you feeling any better than you were earlier and have they changed it. It was probably only suggested as someone was awkward and not liking the time that they were given.    

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

HI Cassie,

sometimes we have to do things we dont normally, and if it helped it was well worth it  the words are really nice, and meaning ful  I did lose my faith when we lost jesse as i did keep praying to god for help to make sure everything was ok with her. and well he let me down. Now i pray to the angels and jesse and my dad 

Barts didnt change it, well they didnt call back. if someone didnt want  a late time then they shoud have said to the nurses on friday, when i didnt want to be first i asked to be last and i was, but as its going to be hot i rather be earlier. i was given 10am and u know when u get it into ur head well that is me  I know they always have more then one embryologists so i recon it was someone not happy with 1pm. no one calle back so trigger at 10pm 

did u win anything on raffles? its so hot out there how did u stay out there so long?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Lisa  

I think you're right.  I nearly lost my faith when my best friend was taken from us prematurely but somehow I've managed to keep it and it works for me although I do agree about angels as well.  

I know you'll be fine doing your trigger.    

I didn't win on big raffle but did win a few prizes on tombola! They get used to me winning lots normally and as they'd had enough and there was only small number of tickets left I gave more money and helped them clear the stall! I have a set of travel curler/ tong which is nice that'll go with my straighteners nicely! I got some ladies hankies (Gross)!, and a fruit juicer!

The heat has been extreme and hasn't done my head any good!  I was in and out of the shade so kept cool to a certain extent and drank bits and bobs!

I hope  you're going to relax this evening.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

HI Cassie that sounds like a good day, i aint been to a day like that in a long long time, they used to be a laugh, with throw the sponge and cream pie stall lol

Its good u have ur faith still, maybe one day i will get it back who knows. I know i am not worried about trigger, not worried about any of it to be honest. not dreading monday i will just go in lay down close my eye and wait for the dreaded ok we are now going to put the antibiotic up ur   dont like that part lol 

tonight its footie so will watch that and just take it easy, have another cold shower and chill.

u got plans for tonight

Laura still hope ur ok hun. so hoping its a bfp


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Lisa  

I'm going to lounge in front of the TV until I drop off probably!  

Am watching 101 ways to exit the gameshow it's quite good but I wouldn't do it!   

Enjoy the football thankfully I don't watch it! Luckily for me DH doesn't either although he's not here anyway!   

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie i am also watching that and its pretty poor for a game show, thought it might have been better but well nothing much else on lol.

njoy watching the tv and falling asleep in front of it, i will go into chat later if ur bored 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Lisa   

Not sure how to do that but will probably start dozing soon those tabs make me tired! Only 4 more tabs to go!

Speak later if i'm still awake!   

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Clairek

Hi Cassie and Lisa
Cassie - I'm watching that programme too, would hate to do it as cannot stand suspense ion any way (don't even play Jenga!!)   .  The words on the card are lovely and helped with the PMA, so thank you.

Jesse - good luck for the trigger shot in a couple of hours.  You've freaked me out about the antibiotic bit - don't remember them doing that before.  HAve a real problem with anyone going any where near my backside.  HAve always refused to let them them do that in previous ops and have done it myself.  Eeek, what am I gonna do?    Need to calm down about it, since it's 2 months away!! Lol

HAd a lovely day with best friend.  Didn't spend too much shopping this afternoon (unusual for me) but Wallis had all their jewellry reduced to half price so got some lovely necklaces and earrings.

Am blowing the diet later and off out for another Chinese with dh and friends and maybe will have a pint of cider too   .

HAve a good evening.
Love C xx


----------



## lisa_A

Claire well done u, it dont hurt to blow it once in a while u hve lost so much weight having 1 night off aint going to hurt 
i doubt u will even remember them doing it as ur still under really, dont start worring about it now. if ur worried then refuse it they give u antibiotic anyway 

have  agood evening xxx

Cassie just at the top it say chatroom, in there, maybe have a wonder in if upto it later and not sleep. so far i aint noticed tiredness, i have fallen asleep watch a movie but thats normally me   xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Hi girls

How are we this evening?  

Lisa(Jesse) - your trigger inj tonight?  that's come round really quick.  glad they didn't change your time on Monday, you don't need any additional stress.  

Cassie - thanks for the poem.  I'm not at all religious but I really got something from it too.  It's really lovely that you shared it with us.  Remind me where you are in your tx?  Just about to finish dr is that right?  Sorry, I have been reading every day, but its hard keeping up with everyone.

Claire - i've been ttc for 3.5 years.  I've got low fertility and dh male factor issues.  I've had 1 IVF tx (was supposed to be ICSI but dh had super sperm that cycle - well for him anyway) and 1 ICSI tx (it was a disaster).  I fell pregnant naturally in Feb 10 but had a mmc and ERPC op in April.  This is my 3rd round of tx - 1st time at barts, and reckon it will be icsi.  Will be starting dr this week - yay.  Info meeting on Wed.  Joined this thread only recently.

Laura - how are you lovely?  You've not been on here for a while.  Really hoping you got a BFP, and as always sending you lots of     and     

Kitten - how are you feeling now?  Did af come any heavier?

Steph - good to hear your plans on your return from holiday.  And the holiday will do you the world of good i'm sure of it.  I know i'm a newbie but i'd really like to meet up with everyone too sometime.  

Hi to everyone else    

AFM - went for my acupuncture yesterday and it was really great.  Felt like she really understood the issues around fertility (they do specialise in it though), but it was a great way to talk about things and acu itself was soooo relaxing.  She said there were things they could do to help dh count and motility but not for this cycle - needs 90 days.  She also spoke about immune testing (this would be for the future if the tx doesn't work - but it will (pma pma), so clearly I wont need that   ) which I found quite interesting.  Do any of you know anything or have any experience re immune testing. Detox still going strong - just burnt the brown rice so that's a good start.  Not the best food for a saturday night in - but never mind.  

Hope you're all well and have enjoyed the sunshine today xx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies 

I've gone back to original colour oops! 

This is better!  

I'm glad the words help I thought they were so nice and that a few of you ladies would appreciate it.  

I fall asleep over movies too! and anything on the TV!  

I don't like the antibiotics idea either!  As it's done when ur out of it you can't fight and tell them you'll do it yourself! I also think to myself that they're used to it!

I'll have a look in chat room now and see how I get on! Wish me luck!    

GG yep you're right i'm on last day of dr tomorrow then wait for af and have scan and then stimms.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie whats up hun


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

I just had a voicemail message on my landline from my youngest brother saying they're expecting another baby and that they're not impressed by the idea but they will keep it.  I don't know how I feel about it but feeling like crying as when ever I do tx and then someone else says they're expecting we end up with no baby and they all end up with theirs and now I've started tx and just found out this!  I know it's selfish but I just want to cry as this means it wont work now.    

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie   hun, not a nice way to be told at all, but try not let this effect ur PMA, ur baby will come and yor baby will be wanted and loved. not a mistake at all. This cycle will work for you, just because she is having an unplanned baby dont mean this wont work hun. Get that PMA back sweetie and try and push it to the back of ur mind


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

I'll try and get my PMA back but it may have to wait until the morning and after I've had a very selfish cry.  

I'm hoping  my words with him upstairs will have worked. Here's hoping.    

I'm still hoping we'll be third time lucky this time.    

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## star2star

Cassie - NO no no no no no no. It WILL happen for you this time dont let this lower your PMA, everything happens for a reason and just concentrate on your baby and try not to think about others'.

You will have your baby and thats all you need to think about, as hard and upsetting as it is, try not to let that news get to you, you've been so positive for us girls and you need to do the same for yourself!  Big hugs and lets see the Positive Cassie back now please!

Hi Lisa and anyone else who is up at silly olclock on here! DP has a sickness bug so i am sleeping in lounge as he is throwing he's guts up all night!  My stomach is churning, just hope i dont get it!


----------



## lisa_A

aww star i hope he dont pass it to you, that is one thing i hate is a bug. and its not too late its only 11pm, its to ohot to sleep.

Cassie you did have a great day today, dont let this spoil it, you cheered us all up and gave us hope. try and forget about there news


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

I'll try and get my PMA back as well as the knitting needles as I can see we're going to have lots of BFP's coming up.    

I need my pma more than ever at mo or else what's the point of doing tx!   I think I need a kick up my selfish ****!

Sorry for bringing things down girls I'll try and get back on track by the morning.    

Star I'd kick my DH out of the bedroom if he go a bug like that! and make him live in his shed until it was over with!  You don't want to go getting it!   

Love n    to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie do u knit too? i think once this month is over with we will have be doing tx or hopefully all have BFP'S
it will be 3rd time lucky for you hun, so dont worry. u will get this PMA back           shame ur on ur own there and dh is away.        tomorrow u will be fine. have a great sleep and have a nice dream about ur babies u will have 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

Thanks.    

I'm sorry to admit this but yes I actually knit and cross stitch!  What a saddo!   

It will be 3rd time lucky for you too and everyone else will get what they want soon no matter how many times they have to try.    

I'm off to bed very soon but will stay on till I go.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

cassie its great u knit etc i do too, knit crochet and can do cross stitch, its good when ppl can, as not many learn now.

sleep well hun xxxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Cassie - please don't worry.  you're a strong, upbeat person and I'm absolutely sure this is your time.  As Star says, concentrate on you and your BFP, and how you'll be a brilliant mum.  Its okay to have a cry though. Txs are hard enough without addition stress, but remember this IS the one.  It IS going to work out for you.  Sending you lots of         and    .  Have a good nights sleep and i'm sure things will look brighter in the morning.


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

Lisa You're another clever lady who can crochet I still have to learn that one and I don't get much time to see my friends who can do it!   My friend and colleague can do all the arty crafty stuff and crochert but she is so busy with her disabled son and working she can't find time to teach me although she may visit in 2ww and then she might teach me.  My other friend that can do it feeds cats or has to help at the library or looks after her husband although he does need it at mo as he's just had double hernia op and not long before that has won his battle with cancer.  

If we ever meet up It'd be great to learn it. I have loads of wool here and you're welcome any time you like.  I will have to clear up first though!  It will be tidy for my 2ww and for the following 8 months then mayhem will break loose!  

I also have a knitting machine but don't know how to use it and can't even manage to cast on properly with it so if you've any ideas then you're welcome to share them.  

Thanks GG.   

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi   

Ladies I'm definately off to bed now so I'll say goodnight and speak tomorrow.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Clairek

Morning everyone.

Cassie - why does that always happen?  Start tmt and everyone else seems to rub our faces in it (not intentionally) that they can just 'have babies' whenever and no tmt needed!  Hugs to you hon and hoping that you've had a darned good cry and can start to feel +tive again.

GG - thanks for the info share, I've only just joined on here and it takes time to get to know everyone - am desperate not to put my foot in it!!  BTW, where do you have acupuncture?  I have been searching for someone nearish to Leigh-on-Sea that specialises in fertility but no luck.  Recommendations would be gratefully received.

Lisa - how did the trigger shot go?  This time tomorrow you'll be up there - eeek!

AFM - well, I had a horrendous dream last night and woke up sobbing verging on hysterical.  Dreamt that hubby had died!!!!!  Think you can all imagine how emotional the dream was.  Now have a headache and feel exhausted.  Maybe it was something I ate (Chinese) as food is usually the cause of my bad dreams.  Best I get back on the diet today then!  At least I didn't dream about antibiotics up my backside Lol

Going to my previous school's summer fete today and then we're going to take our books to Paperlock Mill (near Danbury) and sit by the canal and chill in the sunshine - nice.

Cassie and Lisa - knitting, crochet, cross stitch... I am in awe, as I can't even sew on a button (no, honestly I can't) mind you I can't cook either (can't even boil potatoes without them burning or going to mush).  Poor hubby got a raw deal with me - domestic goddess I am not.

Love C xx


----------



## lisa_A

HI Cassie hope u managed to get a good night sleep, new day today  i would love u show u how to corchet, i will have to plan to come down one day  dont know how to use a knittig machine tho always done it by hand  I used to work for a wool shop knitting the loopy jackets, i would hate to think how many i did lol.

I woke up crying today myself, not sure if its a mix of hormones or its a year ago today we found out Jesse had died. we booked a sexing scan 1 day before 18 weeks and that was when we found out  still feeling   just sad today.

claire   i hate dreams like that, its good when u wake up laughng becasue of a good dream but not ones like that, i am sure DH will be fine, like u say its the food that caused it. hopefully through out th day u can push it to the back of ur mind.
sounds like u ahve a good day planned out so enjoy it   Hun we cant all be good at knitting or cooking, if we were then no one want anything done or a meal cooked in  aresturant, or jumpers nitted we wold all be able to do them ourselfs....... i am sure u are very good at lots of things i aint  trigger went well drew blood tho lol and now have a big black bruise again, typical lol this time tomorrow i wil be at barts in my gown ready to go in 

hope everyone is ok

xxxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Morning Ladies 

I'm so sorry for being such a selfish cow yesterday! I think what got to me was the message wording and the way I found out!.  

I am however feeling much brighter today and feeling very positive.           

Claire I know that if you really want to do something you can!  I'm sure if you'd like to learn a few of us would gladly help you out!. 

Lisa (Jesse) Yippee it's your drug free day!   I'm sorry you're having a low day and can understand to a certain extent how you're feeling.          Let it out if you need to and then you'll be positive again. Remember she's looking down on you and smiling and willing this go to work for you.    
 
Laura how have you got on hun we're desperate to know and support you in any way we all can.   

Hi and  and  to everyone else. 

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie so glad u had a good slee and feeling much more            today. u werent being a selfish cow at all, i think if it wsa me i would have been a lot worse 

what hav  u got planned for today?


----------



## Clairek

Not actually sure what I'm good at.... hmmm... singing, as I'm in a band, but not that useful unless you are having a party/wedding/dinnerdance etc  

Cassie you weren't selfish at all! We've all been there too many times and know exactly how you were feeling. Very pleased to see that you're feeling  again today.

Not sure if I need to learn to knit, when I have my baby (notice the when, not if) I'll have you 2 to knit for me  .

Lisa - massive hugs sweetheart for today. Have no idea how you must be feeling, so won't even try to empathise. Just wanted to say I'm sorry and hope you get through today without it being too distressing.

Oh, just eard the washing machine going into spin... there, at least I can do the washing ha ha ha.

Love C xx


----------



## Clairek

Oh, meant to ask how you get the funny bottom waggles etc, I don't have them showing on my icons.

Love C xx


----------



## lisa_A

claire under the smileys u see [more] click there and u will have a new window up they are all there


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

I'm going out galavanting to various shops!  

It looks like Lisa and me will be very busy as I think there's going to be a lot of BFP's coming up!  You may have to learn Claire as we'll need a hand!  

You get a better waggle bum if you type the word A*se in like this ****!  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Morning girls

Cassie - you were not a 'selfish cow' in any way yesterday. glad to see you're feeling brighter.   

Lisa(Jesse) -    Its understandable your feelings today. I can't imagine what you went through, but I'm sure Jesse is working her magic and this will be your time. 
Hope you have a relaxing, drug free day today 

Claire - I've only been chatting with the girls on this thread for a few weeks, and i'm still getting to grips with everyone's tx. I too don't want to put my foot in it - but everyone is really lovely and understanding. I went to the London Acupuncture Clinic. Not sure of any near Leigh-on-Sea. Here's a link to the acu page on FF tho - you could maybe post there http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=388.0 I found my clinic on google and then did a search on ff and found a lot of positive info on it. Plus for London its not too expensive.

Star - how's dp today? hope you both got a good night's sleep.

How's everyone else doing ??


----------



## Jinglebell

Ooh, I can crochet!  Can't knit though - too many needles for me!      

Hope we're all good today girls.

J x


----------



## star2star

Good day ladies, GG - He is in bed at mo, not been sick since 3am but he's still not well, I didnt sleep that bad in lounge but not great!

Claire I am in Leigh on Sea too  

Lisa - (Jesse) thinking of you today, and if I dont speak to u, all the best for tomorrow  Exciting!

Wonder if ill hear anything this week! I bet you I will be delayed and miss this months and have to start in august! Dont know what else I can do other than go up there and shout but I am sure that will get me no where! Ill just keep bugging them every day!

Bored at mo as DP is in bed and dont really wAnt to mix with anyone in case I am carry the bug or come out with it!

got some films to watch so might do that, just seems a shame when its a lovely day! :-(


----------



## Jinglebell

I'm in Leigh as well!  But teach in Benfleet.  It's HOT here!    

J x


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies,

has everyone had a good day.?

i went to the BBQ did talk much just had my head in other places, no one knew bout the ivf so didnt talk about that either. on my sister remember what today was which wsa nice means someone remembered 

star glad u did sleep not too bad on the sofa 

GG so glad someone else can crochet, its great fun andgrows really fast 

laura i hope ur ok hun thought u would have let us know, we are here for you.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Clairek

Star and Jinglebell - howdy from Leigh!!!  (I'm actually in Eastwood)  Teach in Grays though (lovely commute through Sadlers Farm!)  Small world.  

Have either of you had acupuncture locally and have someone you can recommend?

Love C xx


----------



## Jinglebell

(Claire - shhhh - I'm in Eastwood too, but no one knows where that is!    )


----------



## star2star

Well I am the only one form Leigh then! lol! You nuttahs!  Hasino in Eastwood is a yummy indian! I know that place well!

I did have email of acupunture lady hold on let me look.


----------



## Clairek

Ah Jinglebell, it will still remain our secret!   

Star - You should try The Indian Diner next to Oakwood pub, it's great food and always really busy, which is a good sign - may need to book though   

Have you had acupuncture with this lady?  Would be good to find someone local.


----------



## Clairek

Star, we're still Leigh-on-Sea on address, does that count?


----------



## star2star

yes it does indeed!


----------



## Kirstyboo

Hi Ladies

Thought it was about time I introduced myself after reading the board for weeks since Lisa told me about it.

I know Lisa and Claire from BW and am looking forward to getting to know everyone else.

Well I'm Kirsty, 24 from Benfleet but living in Southend and working in Burnt Mills so also face the dreaded Sadlers Farm every morning Claire. 

Well we've been ttc for 20months and are finally getting somewhere with Barts. 
I'm having CD 2 bloods done tomorrow, and HSG on 19th, an internal scan on 27th Aug.
C has had his bloods and scan, and has got to do a sample on 30th Aug. 

We've been told that our next appointment is 21st Oct but hope to get seen before then so may pay for a private consultation to get things moving as they have told us there is no waiting list now....

Anyway, enough about me.
How is everyone today Who will win the world cup!??!?!

Lisa: hope your coping ok today and you and dp are looking after each other, good luck for ec tomorrow, can't wait for an update, I'l be checking my email all day at work tomorrow xoxo


----------



## Clairek

Hi Kirstyboo!!

great to 'see' you.  
Love C xx


----------



## star2star

welcome Kirsty. 

Wanted spain to win but I have money on Holland so cheering them on! Ill win £70 if they win!


----------



## Jinglebell

Hey Kirsty - welcome!    

Claire - love the Indian Diner (it's at the bottom of my road) went there on Wednesday - v naughty of me.    But also love the Hasina - bottom of my mum's road.    But it's their fault I'm going to be on a diet all summer!  

Star - we're cheering for Holland!  Hope they win and you get your money!  

J x


----------



## star2star

woop woop! come on Holland!

and curry is my all time fav! I am going to have it at my wedding! 

Well there, you girls were all talking about meeting up soon! I reckon we should go for a curry! Yummy!


----------



## lisa_A

ladies i have spain to win and i win a nice payout 

hello Kirsty about time lol


----------



## star2star

Booo to spain! lol!


----------



## Kitten 80

someon say curry


----------



## Jinglebell




----------



## star2star

yummmmmmmmmmmmm

popadoms/narn bread/prawn puri/masala/anything really!


----------



## Kitten 80

I am up for it but not right now I am very hung over I got paraletic last night


----------



## lisa_A

ewe couldnt eat a curry not tonight lol

come on spain and villa


----------



## Jinglebell

Kitten, that's SOOOOOOOOOOO naughty.  I would never do anything like that...      Special occasion or just a lovely hot summer's evening?

J x


----------



## star2star

Haha Kitten! Your burger puking thing you said made me laugh! 

I take about 2 days to recover now from a hangover! I just had some cider Friday and Beer yesterday as DP was puking his guts up all night but that was becoz of bug!


----------



## Kitten 80

just a summer day/evening ended up in bed at 10pm woke up at 4 projected all over toilet not in it I was delerious , very bad ladys


----------



## Jinglebell

Oh Kitten!  Hope your head is okay, but that must have been a sight!

J x


----------



## star2star

Oh you poor thing! 

Still feeling it now?!


----------



## Kitten 80

yer I am ok just that unsettled feeling in top of tummy, I was bad I cried and had a ***  I DON'T SMOKE


----------



## star2star

Haha brilliant! Oh, you have to have a mad night like that from time to time! You only live once!


----------



## Kitten 80

i no but I realy felt silly were I cried and we all no why that happend lucky dh was there to cuddle me he let have a *** then I was ok then dived back in the pool in my underwere


----------



## star2star

Its a bloody emotional journey this fertilty lark!  You cry whenever you like! I cry at the silliest things sometimes! and if im drunk then hey! I can cry at someone having a slow dance at a party! lol!

Ill be crying Friday if they havent rang me!


----------



## Kitten 80

I bloomin tell them to ring you   

I didn't mension DH made his own man kini out of his footy towl did I


----------



## star2star

Oh please do! B4 I go mental! hehe!

Was he drunk as well?!  Did he go in the pool with that on!?


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes he was very drunk and he dived in naked


----------



## Jinglebell




----------



## star2star

classic!


----------



## Kitten 80

yes we do no how to party


----------



## star2star

why did you go to bed at 10!? Did you start early?


----------



## Kitten 80

started at 2pm and I was put to bed    I couldnt even eat talk when I woke up everything spun my head felt like somone was hitting me with a brick and I was shaking


----------



## star2star

You should have downed a pint of vodka when you woke up! That would have got rid of the shakes!


----------



## Jinglebell

Ooh, I did that at uni - friends put me to bed at 4pm and was still too drunk to walk at 11pm!  Was young tho and had no hangover the next day - couldn't try it now or I'd be in bed for two days!


----------



## Kitten 80

are you kidding lol the thought of drinking ewwwww   

I couldnt walk when I got up


----------



## Kitten 80

night peeps speak in morning


----------



## star2star

night pi$$ head! lol!


----------



## Clairek

Jingle - freaky moment coming up... Indian Diner is at the bottom of my road!

I'm afraid I love curry too much, hence the diet for Barts for the last 3 months   .  Would love to meet up for a curry, but will have to wait until Barts have weighted me   

Would have preferred to be weighed before I go to America for 3 weeks!  Wonder if I can go to info meeting before my CD1 and do weigh in then?  Could always go back up there after my holiday to collect the drugs and do needle teach.  What do you ladies think?

C xx


----------



## lisa_A

cool i am in the money, dont know how much yet  but have a fair few bets


----------



## Clairek

Congrats to anyone who has just won money for Spain winning and sympathy to those with Holland


----------



## lisa_A

thx claire, i have 3 of the top scorers, spain winning world cup, spain and villa double so it all adds up  all my bets were placed in april too 

sorry star holland didnt win, they were the best team really tho.

kitten hope u feel better xxxx hangover aint nice.


----------



## Kitten 80

Wish i put bet on now, not gone to bed yet but laying down using my phone


----------



## Clairek

Jesse

Lucky omen? Hope so! Good luck for tomorrow sweetie. Will log in tomorrow evening to find out how many fab eggies you got!!

Love C xx


----------



## lisa_A

thx claire  i wil update when i am home  xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh yes good luck jess


----------



## Jinglebell

Good luck Lisa - will prob get there about 10am, so will look out for you.  I have short, very blonde hair and glasses.

J x


----------



## lisa_A

jinglebell i ahve to be there at 9am, ec is 10am i will go to the loo before i get called in, i will be wearing  ablue hospital gown  if u see me say hello


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies 

Kitten you certainly know how to drink and party OK you and your DH and my DH would make a brilliant threesome, as when my DH gets drunk he tries to walk home or goes to sleep in rose bushes or dances like a nutter on the dancefloor and he tells everyone he loves them and also asks people if I split up with him would they marry him! My Nan said she would if he was either a few years older or he'd have to wait until she's 122!  

Lisa (Jesse) You'll get on just fine tomorrow and remember Jesse will be looking after you.    

Welcome the new lady I'm sorry I've forgotten your name!    

Hi Jingle, Star, Claire, and everyone else who I've forgotten.    

Ladies I have finally finished tablets now lets hope  AF shows up tomorrow!  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Laura200012001

Hello Lovely Ladies,

Just to let you know, we got a     , So now what i'm not sure.  Can anyone guide me on this?

Jesse (Lisa) good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you hun.

Hi to everyone else, got 10 pages to catch up on but will come back on tomorrow evening.

Take care All. 

XxX


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Laura  

I'm so sorry your TX hasn't worked this time. Lots of hugs for you.             

You will now wait for your fu to come through and depending on how many cycles you've had they'll alter the medication for your next go. They'll probably let you have 3 to 6 months rest so your body can get back to normal.    

Take your time and let all your tears out and let us help you through this if you would feel it would help you.    

I hope  this has helped you.    

Take care.

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Laura - i'm so sorry hon.              I've been thinking about you a lot this weekend.  Not sure what Barts protocol is following a tx, but your follow up consultation should shed some light on things and help you to make informed decisions moving forward. Give yourself some time tho and use us all to help support you.


----------



## Laura200012001

Hi Cassie, 

Thanks, it has helped.  Do you know how long the FU takes to come through? Do I have to ring for it or will it jut be posted out to me? Can I chase it so its a bit quicker? 3-6 months! Wow thats forever!!!! Its been 4 months since I was stimming already though, as this was a frozen transfer, will that make a difference? Do you think they will put me on the steroids so that it will help stick next time? Will I have to have an Aqua Scan? I'm so sorry for all the questions, I just have so many.  

I think I knew deep down that this hadn't worked, I don't know why, but I did.  Even though I kept hold of my PMA, I just kept going over what one of the nurses said to me about there is no point only putting one back in a frozen cycle as there is such a slim chance of it working with just one.  Its amazing really how something plays on your sub-concious.  I still haven't worked out exactly how I feel about everything yet, I just feel a little lost and empty right now.  

Anyway, I'm back to work tomorrow, so I should be getting to bed now.  Will catch up with you all tomorrow evening.

Love and hugs to all, thanks again Cassie. 

XxX


----------



## lisa_A

laura   i am so sorry hun. there are a few things u can do
1, let barts know they will send a fu and that will be around september/october
2, if u have frosties request fu with a nurse and that will be sooner
3,pay to see miss tozer and u will be able to start a lot sooner maybe after 1 or 2 blleds as u had FET that costs £105 and appointsments are within 2 weeks.

again so sorry hun, i thought it would be it for you.


Cassie yay for finishing the pills and hopefully af will come so u can move forward now on to stimming. and its Kirsty the new girl 

hugs Kitten, GG, lisa16, mandy, jingle, tephy, claire and kirsty and anyone i forgotten.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Laura Lisa (Jesse) has given you better info than I could.  Give yourself time and let it out when you're ready too.  Remember we're all here for you.    

Thanks Lisa (Jesse) I got a terrible memory as I'm very tired!   I don't suppose that's an excuse really though is it?!    

Please let AF come I hope  him upstairs is listening to my pleas!  

Good luck for tomorrow Lisa You'll get on just fine I'm sure of it.       

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Jinglebell

Laura, am so sorry about your BFN    .  Lisa's given some really good advice.  I hope Bart's pull their finger out for you.

J x


----------



## Kitten 80

I am so sorry laura take time for your self you will be a bit raw for a while and you will come back in your own time and we will be here love you loads honey.

peeps i still feel poo would like to come back to the living.


----------



## Guest

Morning All

School has blocked page 31 again, what scandal has gone on there. 
We seem to have a slot of crafty people on here and alot of teachers too.
I'm in Shoebury but teach in Rochford used to teach at Thurrock and Basildon COllege.
I love all crafts, scrap booking, card making, cross stitch, knitting and crochet.  I go to a 
knitting group on a Saturday morning, Bodkins in Thundersley/Benfleet and I go there on a Thursday eve
evening for Crochet, knitting 10 - 12 £2 and Crochet 7 - 9 £5 but you have to sign up for a four week class 
class first and then you can go as often as you like.
Can't believe next Wedneday I'll be up at Barts, is anyone else up for the Info day on 21st July
9.45am?
I am meant to be going away on the 31st July till the 7th August do you think I'll be able to go
or will I need to be having scans, I've forgotten the process completely.
Will catch up with everyone soon

Big hugs

Lindsey 
xxx


----------



## Guest

Sorry my layout of my post looks odd, but I have to do it on the quick reply section because the
stupid school blocks the reply section!!


----------



## Kitten 80

that would be because off gg languge


----------



## lil stephy

laura huni im so sorry    

guys i have been in sooo much pain its not good, well im stil bleedin sometimes more then overs as sometimes its nearly stopped then it comes a little heavier, then i now have th problm wiv my bac passage    it really hurts and i cant push or anythng wiv out it killin me, yesterday i couldnt even walk properly and sittin well ooooouch. its really not good cz my tummy insides still hurts and i jst want it to go away. i want a pain free holiday   
any advice on m butt problem and how to fix it aare very welcome. 
oh and i am takin painkillers regular xx


----------



## Cassie 76

Morning Ladies  

Lisa (Jesse) I hope  you've got on OK today.  

Kitten    

Lins    

Stephy    

Stephy sorry I can't offer any advice except go and visit your nurse or GP.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Morning girls

Laura - how are you today?         Hope being back at work wasn't too awful given how you're feeling.  Lisa's advice seems really helpful.  Keep taking good care of yourself.  

Lisa(Jesse) - I know you're having EC just now so sending you lots of      Hoping its v. successful  

Kitten - booo to the hangover.  hopefully it will pass soon.  still makes me smile thinking about your antics  

Lins - If you're doing long protocol, I think you should be fine for your holiday.  Don't think your drugs will be refrigerated, but i'm sure the other girls will be able to give you more info.  I asked Leona (by email) what to expect with my tx because I've got camping trips arranged and also a holiday planned for beg Sept, and she just gave me a rough guide to my dates.  Hope that helps.

Star - good luck getting thro to Barts this week  

Cassie - here's an af dance for you        

Steph - Bleeding lasted quite a while for me after my op.  It wasn't too heavy and it ended up more like a brown discharge (tmi). The cramping lasted a few days.  Did the hospital give you industrial strength pain killers?    I never had any problems in the   though.  I didn't feel myself again until at least a couple of weeks from the op.  I think its fairly normal for there to be a bit of bleeding for a couple of weeks afterwards, and some cramping.  Hopefully one of the other girls can give you advice re the bac passage stuff, but I think you should make a call to the hosp, just for peace of mind and to get advice on what you can take.  Hopefully it will more or less have passed by the time you're on your hols tho    .  When do you go again?

Jingle - hope your appt at Barts today was successful -  that your lining and follies all growing well.  

Claire / Kirsty / Lisa - Hi Kirsty nice to meet you.  Just wondered what BW meant?  Maybe i'm being a bit dim, but can't work it out.  

Tatti - Are gearing up to start dr this week?  I hope i'm right with your dates.  We're going to be cycling together as I think i'm starting dr on the 15th  

   to anyone i missed.


----------



## star2star

Laura - I am so sorry hun (hugs)

Steph - Go back to the hospital or docs, I had no pain after and hardly any bleeding, you shouldnt have pain in back passage? Defo go get checked out and demand someone to look at you.

Hi all xxx

ps emailed again - no reply yet!


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Stephy    that sounds horrible hon see a GP


----------



## Kitten 80

Star what are they playing at 

wonder how jess is


----------



## star2star

I believe whats meant to be will be so maybe I should just hold fire, as long as they dont forget about me I suppose!

on a good note I have lost 4 and a quarter pounds! only about another 20 to go!


----------



## Kitten 80

you go girl    well done , they will get in contact.

I just told my dad that he has upset me , everytime he sees me he keeps going on about his step Daughters little girl saying my grandchild this my grandchild that well yesterday I just had it ran into the loo and cried and today when he text to say how nice it was to see me I just told him , he said sorry and he didn't think which he probably didn't bless him but now he knows


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Kitten more          for you.

GG thanks for the AF dance I need it as I'm now going potty and want to start to stimm!   

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

thanks Cassie


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Kitten I can't believe your aquascan is only 3 days away that's gone quickly!  When you have it done I'd take a cool bag with you as you may get your protocol and meds.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

oh yes thank you for reminding me I shall    oh I could be starting week after next   , hows you hon how you feel


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

I feel better for not taking any tablets today!  I'm just hoping  AF shows up today!

I might feel less bloated once she turns up. and lose the weight I've put on.  

It'll be good if you do start in a couple of weeks.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Jinglebell

Stephy    sorry you're still in pain.  It does sound like something you should see your GP about though.  

Lins - not had IVF, so don't know about protocol, but I'd go with GG on this one!    

Kitten - how's the head?    

Cassie -                 AF dance for you!  

Star - hope they get back to you!    

I did have a look out for Lisa when I was there this morning, but don't think I saw her.  Prob went in long before me.  

AFM - scan went well - lining 8.8mm and 2 follies at 18 and 25mm.  Just got in and retested with OPK and got my surge, so have emailed to book in for IUI tomorrow.  Just hope they get back to me!  Well, they're meant to be phoning back after their lunchtime meeting anyway, so fingers crossed.

J x


----------



## Kitten 80

oh fingers crossed hon 

Cassie glad you feel better


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies

well back home, and tbh i am a littl disappointed, only 5 eggs this time out of 10 follies, no idea why either. i was in theatre for ages because i started bleedinga nd they couldnt stop it so that aint great. pain was really bad too, the sedation didnt work too well this time.
so now waiting for that call tomorrow.

wil catch up on everyone in abut now just going to take it easy 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Guest

Big hugs Lisa xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Lisa


----------



## Jinglebell

Lisa -    was thinking about you as I was there ages and didn't see anyone come out so was a bit      Really hope you get good news tomorrow and that you're not in too much discomfort.  Is it Thursday you're meant to be back?

J x


----------



## star2star

aww Lisa thinking of you hun, i remember that pain! not nice :-(


----------



## Jinglebell

Star - Bart's have emailed me back, so I'd get on to them if they've not got back to you!  

J x


----------



## lisa_A

hi ladies, i askd why it was so painful and the more u have it th less the sedation works  they were shoving so much up me to stop th ebleeding.

i just ow hope and pray some nice embies tomorrow, if i ahve a few then ET wil lbe thursday if only 1 or 2 hen i am gussing ET will be wednesday.

      4 out of 5 or 5 out  of 5 fertalised. just wished i knew so why so litle eggs out of 10 follies ;(

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

we will    for you hon

Not looking forward to sedation now


----------



## Tatti

Laura - I'm so sorry   
Stephy - hope you start to feel better soon. Seeing a GP is probably good advice   
Lisa - I've got my fingers crossed for you   
Kitten -you are very naughty......but also very funny   
Jingle - Best of luck for your IUI   
GG - Yes, I start DR on Wednesday (Trying not to think about the needle!)  DH is going into work late (he starts at 7am in London!) so he's there to help me if I need him.  Just trying to eat fairly healthy. Stocked up on Milk this morning, and prepared to start drinking loads of water.  How about you?  glad someone is close in timings to me   

What is this weather all about??  This is my first week of being a lady of leisure, as I left work last week.  Where has all the sun gone    Nevermind, at least it means I'll get on with jobs around the house.

Hope everyone is ok, Cassie, Lins, Star and anyone else I've missed.

Tatti.....x


----------



## star2star

emailed everyone i know at Barts again today! Called to be told but the stupid girl "you'll start about Sept for info day!" stupid woman! No i will not! I told her I should be starting on 22nd July but have no drugs yet! I have been told yet again she will get Catherine to call me back! Lets take bets if she does or not! Rubbish!

I am not getting any bouncebacks for my emails, but I do send form a hotmail account, any probs there still anyone knows of?


----------



## Jinglebell

There were no signs up about hotmail, but I created a Yahoo mail account anyway and am using that, just to be sure.  

Have you done your info day?  I'd be so tempted just to turn up next Wednesday for it and demand the drugs then!    

J x


----------



## Kitten 80

I wouldn't trust hotmail hon just encase can you not use differant email


----------



## star2star

ive had a previous info day yes! I was supposed to be doing a natural FET this month but because I didnt ovulate then I got told Ill need medicated and to call on day 1 ehich I did 2 weeks ago! Why ask me to call on day 1 if they want to start me in sept!


----------



## star2star

I am sick of them completely now! Hate being fobbed off! will someone still be there now?!

I have emailed everyone amd the fertilty nurses and still no reply! What else can I do? I feel like crying and I havent done for a long time!


----------



## Kitten 80

oh hon    I think lines stop at 4 but they could of changed that try them I no they have meetings in the afternoon.


----------



## star2star

I suppose if Catherine was going to call she'd calll when all apps have finished?

Ill see if I get a call tonight if not I will call back again tomorrow


----------



## Kitten 80

yes 9 am sharp hon


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Lisa(Jesse)     for the pain.  Make sure you take it easy! I'm      that you get some good embies from you 5 eggs.  Do you get an GA for EC at Barts?

Star - that's awful.  sounds like they are mucking you about.  I'd set up a new email address too, just to be sure, and email them all again tonight, and follow up again tomorrow am.  They really need to sort out this communication issue.  Really hope you hear something tomorrow.  

Jingle - good luck with your IUI tomorrow   

Tatti - yeah it will be good have a cycle buddy that's at the same stage.  I've been doing a detox in preparation for the meds (last day tomorrow - phew!).  Other than that just drinking a lot of water, and probably od'ing on vit & supplements.  Oh yeah and i've started acu.  Hoping my info day will shed a bit more light on any other things I should be doing (or not doing).


----------



## lisa_A

Hi ladies just had anice 2 hour sleep must have needed it, but woke up so hot.

GG its sedaton but i think if it is not as effective after 3 goes if i go again i will ask fro  a GA itwas so painful.

Star u was gettinga phone call back at 6.30 because they are so busy.

Kitten everyone s different u might be ok. one women next to me had 40 eggs colected and had lots of pathadine, maybe i woud have got more but they were just finishing up.

i am ok about havig 5 wished it was more as but tis time i know i wont have any frosties  as long as i get 2 go to back that is all that matters i guess 

tatti wow that has come around fast 

jingle welldone on ur scan good luck tomorow fro iui 

Laura   how r u hun.

Cassie any af yet

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star

Lisa, did you say ill get a call at 6.30? How you know that?

I emailed again from my work address as I get a read receipt from there so can see when someone has opened and read it!


----------



## lisa_A

no star i had a call at 6.30 they do call late some times, good idea bout the read email 

l


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Lisa 5 eggs is still good I'm sure they're doing what they're supposed to be at the mo and you'll get a good phonecall tomorrow.        

Still no AF yet but there's still time!  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

HI Cassie, i knwo 5 is ok i guess i was also hoping for frosties, but as long as i get 2 to go back that is all that matters.

hope af comes soon, it shouldnt be too long now 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Lisa - i've only ever had GA for my tx so bit nervous now at the though of sedation.  Don't know what to expect    

Keeping everything crossed for you and your embies


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

PMA Ladies!                                                          

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kirstyboo

Hope your feeling better Lisa.

Come on embies!! 5 eggs are brilliant!! Have my fingers crossed for you.

Hello to everyone 

xoxoxox


----------



## lisa_A

Hello Kirsty yeah i know i shold be happy with 5 just a little worried as out of 8 w only had 2 great ones, so hopefully these 5 will make top notch embies  strange how all 3 cycles have been very different.

Cassie thx for the                   

GG normally its fine hun, barts are normally great, hope everyon egets th lady to do the EC i  does that say it all


----------



## star2star

I have run out of PMA! I feel like I have been lost off the radar or something!

No phone call at 6.30pm for me!  I have gave my new number everytime to the receptionist but just hope they are not calling my old number still!  

They have my email though so would have thought they'd reply to me! I may just send one last email today to get them to update my phone number on their records!

Lisa, hope tomoz's call is good for u, fingers crossed x


----------



## Gregorys Girl

PMA             for sure Cassie!

Lisa - so are you aware of what's going on when you're sedated? Sorry if i'm sounding a bit clueless, but, well, I am on this.

I have another question for you all.  What does the aqua scan investigate?  I know this has been discussed here before but I can't really remember.  Is it to check inside your womb?  Would they do this b4 dr?


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Kirsty welcome  sorry yesterday I couldn't remember your name and Lisa had to remind me!    

Star I know how frustrating things are as I had to continually send emails and phonecalls to get my last TX started and it turned out I started 6 months after they said I could!    

It's a good idea to send your new phone number and keep sending it when you email and you'll then hopefully  get a phonecall.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## star2star

Cassie thanks hun, just emailed again from work address with new number! 

If i have to wait 6 months ill be proper peed off!


----------



## lisa_A

GG first 2 goes i didnt know what was hapening, woke up remembering nothing, so this ws different for me today. i am sure u will be fine not many do remember what hapens.

star keep emailing and emailing they will get back to you.


----------



## star2star

I havent had a read receipt for the ones I sent earlier so presume they will be read in the morning, as soon as I have seen they have been read I will email straight away so they can read then and there!

Sooooooo ppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddd offffffffffff! Cant believe how hard it is to get a reply! Its a joke!

I remembered my EC, I woke up half way through in loads of pain as I dont think they gave me enough drugs! and they gave my more drugs to send me on me way again!  Only thing is i felt really sick and they said that was because they gave me more drugs during the EC, both sedatives and pain killers i believe!  Hopefully i wont have to have that done again, fingers crossed


----------



## Laura200012001

Hi Lovely Ladies,

Lisa - Well done you!!! Five is a good number! I have everything crossed for you tomorrow!! I'll go on at lunch time to see if you have updated! Thanks for the information about paying to see Mandy Tozer.  Its def something that me and DH will try and do.  My friend Vicki that has also been trated at Barts (Hello Mark if you're reading this, I know you like to Fertility friends stalk me!!! ha ha ha) said to me about that too.  She said that a girl that had ET the same time as her (2nd April) dosen't have her FU until the end of August!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait that long, I'll go mad!!!!!!      

Star - I have been forgotten too hun   , I'm so tempted to go up there at the end of the week if I get no response   .  I know I only emailed yesterday but you would think they would at least acknowledge that i'm pretty upset at my BFN!    Are you taking about the young receptionist that dosn't have the best skin? ( I know that sounds really cruel, but I don't know how lese to describe her, plus she has been really mean to me in the past so I don't feel very kind towards her!!!) I have had a couple of run ins with her! I don't feel most comfortable with her, I feel like she goes out of her way to be a pain in the **** and makes things akward! I miss Jay!!!! She was lovely!!! I spent an hour an 40 mins on hold today waiting to be answered as I was "next in the queue" to be answered!  I ended up having to hang up as it was past hometime, it took me all day to even get on hold so it was painful to hang up!!! will have to try again tomorrow!!!!!

Hope all of you are ok.  Hugs for everyone!

XxX


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Star I was peed off for waiting so long as that meant waiting a whole year between goes. I know I had a lap done prior to and was told as they found nothing I could start straight away! ^ months later and I did!  

I fell asleep the first time I had EC but found it painful when they tried accessing my left side so they couldn't get any from that side.

The second go I fell asleep again but woke up not long before they finished and only felt mild discomfort which they soon sorted. I also had oxygen and extra fluids. Afterwards back in recovery I was put back on oxygen for some reason and did enjoy the 2 packs of biscuits and 2 hot chocolates which they made for me!

This time I'm expecting to feel nowt as I'll be asleep again and when I come to I'm expecting at least 2 choccie bars as well as 2 pack of biccies and at least 3 hot chocolates! No chance me thinks!!    

Hi Laura    

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## star2star

Laura - its so frustrating isnt it! Ive emailed since my day 1 which was on Friday 2nd July! and ive emailed and called more than once everyday since last Monday! I havent had any response! Dont know what the girl looks like, I havent been to Barts since I had MMC in March! When she said to me today ill start in september, I was ready to go up there and knock her out!

I seriously cant take any time off till I need to go up there, but need to get going soon as onnly 3 of us in IT and one is off in august so i need to get it sorted and start asap!


----------



## Clairek

evening lovely ladies

Lisa - well done on getting 5 eggies. I'm sure they were good quality and have everything crossed for the phone call tomorrow!!

Star - I'm getting wound up on your behalf now. Can't believe the frustrating situation you're in!!  

Cassie - hope af turns up asap hon.

OMG I'm almost relieved to hear that other ladies have been through similar experience with ec as I did at Barts. Both times I woke up mid way through and it was really painful (though they didn't give me anymore drugs!!) and I always have a lot of pain afterwards. Thought IO was just being a baby!
Have to say that I'm dreading ec for that reason. Lol that sounded like I'm glad others had pain. That's not the case, just relieved that my experiences was kind of normal it would seem.

On a different note - help me... I can't stop eating! HAd Chinese Sat night and since then have been wanting food, food and more food!  
Love C xx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Claire would it be worth taking a test just in case? I know it seems far fetched but try it. I was like that when I was in early stages of pg and I loved prawn crackers!

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## star2star

Oh ladies for those who wanted a local acupunturist, the one I am going to go to is a lady called Sharon who is in Southend. Here is here email, just mention I referred you and she will know all about our fertilty issues.

http://www.lyonessetherapies.co.uk/therapies/acupuncture/index.shtml and its 'Sharon Darby'


----------



## Clairek

Cassie - wish that could possibly be the reason, but af still at least 10 days away. Strangely I have noticed this ravenous appetite mid cycle, which considering they say I don't ov confuses me! Think I am just destined to be a greedy piglet!  

Star - thanks for info re acupuncture. When's your 1st session?


----------



## Kitten 80

evening all

I have been to see a clarevoant (can't spell it)    didn't get any messages tho , but she did say somthing interesting about babys that are not born into this world still grow up in the spirit world   

I feel your frustration lady's


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies

Star -    Hun I know how you feel it will be exactly 1 year to the date when we go up next Wedneday from our first appointment.  I was phoning and emailing daily.  The whole 'Your next in line to be answered'   really annoyed me, I was always next or 2nd in line, and always on hold for 20 - 30 minutes at a time and making the decision to hang up was so hard.  Keep on at them, we all apprepicate they are busy and doing fab job in helping us acheive our dream but they need to understand our frustration at the waiting and delays they put us through.

Stephy - you must go back to the docs.

Lisa - how are you feeling this morning, I've got everything crossed for you when they phone.  Big hugs.

Cassie - an AF dance coming up      

Laura, GG, ClaireK, Kitten, Kirsty and anyone else I've missed, hope everyone is ok.     

Chat later

Lindsey
xx


----------



## lisa_A

Morning ladies.

i hate this wait, been up fora while now. i just hope 5 out of 5 or at least 4 have fertaized. iknow it only takes one, but each cycle i have done only 1 or 2 have ever been any good,if only 1 what is the chance of it being any good.

Star hopeu get them today, shame u cant go down there and see them face toface.

Cassie any news onaf yet

kitten, tatti lins, kirsty, claire,mandy and GG hopeur all well.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

morning peeps

yes back to norm   

Hope you get a good number of fertalised eggs Jess


----------



## lisa_A

morning kitten  this wait is really not nice, i have a strong feeling i willbe in for ET tomorrow, as only 1 or 2 will have fertalised. please prove me wrong  i am trying to be    but its gone at the moment. i will be asking why not all follies have eggs when they were all big and above 17mm. xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I woundered that because I had loads    I am    for you honey


----------



## lisa_A

kitten did u ask at ur FU


----------



## Kitten 80

no in fact they didnt tell me anything really  only that I didn't respond well, I already new that


----------



## Jinglebell

Lisa - am really    for you today that your eggs have fertilised and are growing well.  When do you get the call?

J x


----------



## lisa_A

welli ju hope i wont need a FU this time, soit wont matter. maybe my body is too used to menopur, tyical when i have so much of it here  

thx jinglebell, any time really now. its the worse call to have to wait for, last time i was nervou and i ha 8 eggs, this time i have less so its even worst.

what time r u at barts today?


----------



## star2star

I hope you get that call soon Lisa, fingers crossed!


----------



## Jinglebell

1pm.  Got to get dressed soon and get my backside in gear.    

I'll keep checking until the last minute though and really hope you get that call. 

J x


----------



## lisa_A

Thx star,  have u tried calling today what about emailing kim nevin?

as soon as i know lins i illpost a mesage, good luck today hope this is the one for you 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Morning girls, how are we all?

Lisa - Thinking of you. Hope they call soon x      

Jingle - good luck today.


----------



## Kitten 80

morning ladys


----------



## star2star

well I finally got an email from Catherine, which probably explains all! They have LOST my notes! Briliant!

So very peed off! Looks like I wont be starting next week now!


----------



## Jinglebell

Well, what did Catherine say?  Is there no chance you can start next week?  SO annoying!    If they'd started looking for your notes when you first contacted them, it wouldn't be a problem now!


----------



## Kitten 80

that flippin outragouse    you should complain what did the say they would do Star


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Star - that's awful!  you should def complain.  I really hope you can still start next week


----------



## lisa_A

how can they lose ur notes when they are all  in one place. i would make a complaint and make sure they get u started by next week

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I think thats discusting    are you ok Star


----------



## Jinglebell

Okay ladies, I'm off.  Good luck Lisa.    

J x


----------



## star2star

1st got email back just then from catherine asking who contacted me etc etc as they ahve no notes, then she emailed back after I complained to say she found them!  She will contact me by the end of the day with my plan!

Only took someone 2 weeks to have the guts to tell me they couldnt find my notes!


----------



## lisa_A

star that is great news, u should be able to start next week now


----------



## Kitten 80

yay honey


----------



## lisa_A

i just got my call out of 5, 4 were mature and have fertalised  so 1 couldnt fertalised as it werent mature in 11am on thursday


----------



## Guest

Star _ excellent news maybe you'll be there next wednesday with me.   

Jesse (Lisa) yay excellent news brillant, been checking on here every 30 minutes for news.  Good luck for Thursday Honey xxxx


----------



## lisa_A

Thx lins, i dont envy anyone that has to wait for that call


----------



## Kitten 80

hugs Jess so are you there thursday?


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten its at 11am i am there way way before you

i am sat here in tear, tears of joy and sadness


----------



## Kitten 80

why sadness    is it because of jess


----------



## lisa_A

yeah it is kitten its strange how thing work out with her cycle i had 4 embies too and also had ET at 11am


----------



## Kitten 80

well thats a good sign hon that means she is helping you to get your BFP


----------



## star2star

fingers crossed! I am not feeling next week for some reason! I reckon they will put me off bit longer, but at least they have my notes!

Thats brill Lisa! 4 out of 5! wow! Good luck for Thursday!


----------



## lisa_A

star if they have ur notes no reason why u cant start next week, dont take them long ot get a drugs sheet and schedual sorted out

kitten how u feeling about ur scan?

what will be crazy if we have a 10 cell and 5 cell to go back, and we have to get changed in the cupboard again as we had to with jesse too.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am ok about it just    they give me my plan


----------



## lisa_A

well no reason why they wont, that is how i got mine, got my drugs, schedual and needle bag at the same time. so u shoudl do too  if not i would certianly ask about it. ur not cd21 o u have time


----------



## lil stephy

hey guys  just to fill u in i spent the night in hospital and got checked out and got given stronger painkillers and  they took my blood to find out some were a bit high so im now on anti biotics so that should come bac down and my cervix is now nearly closed so that is good as the bleedin is startin to stop. i also had a scan this mornin to check if there was anythng left in my womb but luckly there wasnt. it did make me sad tho cz last time i had a scan i saw my baby in there and now im empty so that was weird but im ok im gettin there and just really lookin forward to my holiday on sat

i hope ur all ok xx

   to everyone who needs them xx


----------



## star2star

steph

You stay strong and have a lovely relaxing holiday!


----------



## Kitten 80

Stephy glad your ok   

Thanks Jess   I am excited


----------



## Gregorys Girl

On th train girls and just got your news Lisa! I'm delighted for you!! 4 envies - brilliant! Jess def looking out for you. 

Steph - relieved you're okay!


----------



## Tatti

Great news Lisa - best of luck for Thursday.
So glad you're now on the move Star - what a wait you've had!
Stephy - glad to hear you're doing ok, hope you can get all set for you hols.

Hi everyone else....x


----------



## star2star

Hi Tatti, its been a complete nightmare but hopefully i will know dates by the end of the day! 

At least I know why no one was contating me! I didnt exist! They had no notes for me!


----------



## star2star

woop, emailed Catherine to see if I can go up today as I have afternoon off (well the boss if off so letting me go early!)

she said she'll have plan ready for me in reception, just emailed her to ask if that will include my drugs and just waiting for a reply! if not, its not worth me going up there just for the plan is it!?


----------



## star2star

Yay! I am going up to collect today! woop! if the guys ever get back so i can shoot off to london!


----------



## lisa_A

GG is the trains ok today, yesterday th trains werent stopping after barking and went a strange way, we see the olympic stadium, went through stratford and manor park. 

star i am so happy for you hun, yay


----------



## Kitten 80

yay star thats brilliant


----------



## sweetielol

Jesse the trains are normal today, I had that journey yesterday via Stratford, then back to limehouse and fenchurch st really bizarre, I spent 50 mins stuck on train outside barking, after leaving early for 9:30amappt at barts   

mel x


----------



## lisa_A

wow mel (jingle) i am glad i werent the only one, was really strange werent it. i thought how the hell we get here as never seen this b4 lol.. still only took 20 mins from barking to fenchurch street tho.

How did IUI go today??

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star

I'm at the station waiting to finally go to Barts and get my drugs!


----------



## sweetielol

Jesse am a different Mel (sweetielol) am having ivf    at barts x
yes very strange but nice to see olympic stadium lol


----------



## Kitten 80

I always go that way might say to mum to go the way Ido insted of going elm park


----------



## Jinglebell

Yay what great news since I've been away!

Lisa - so glad to hear your news!  I had a little think about your embies when I was up there - thought, 'They're in this building somewhere, hope they're doing okay'    I had to get changed in the cupboard too today!    

Star - this is also fab!  Hope you can pick everything up this afternoon.  Would be great if you and lins were on same info session next week.    

Stephy - so sorry for the trauma you are still going to but glad to hear you are being well looked after.    

AFM - got there at 12.20 and they whisked me straight in.  Francesca did the IUI.  All went fine.  OTD is the 27th.  Off to Bluewater with my mum tomorrow - just going to keep doing things so I don't think about it.  

Hope everyone's okay today.

J x


----------



## Kitten 80

yay your pupo


----------



## star2star

Exciting! How do they do an iui I've never had one?


----------



## lisa_A

Jingle yay ur pupo, hope the 2ww passes fast and this is the one for you  enjoy shopping tomorrow  thx for sending my embies good vibes today  

sweetie welcome to the forum hun, sorry my mind aint quiet with it today. where r u with ur tx what time was u at barts yesterday?  

star i am so chuffed hun, glad its ll worked out in the end  roll on next week.

Kitten now just need u to say u have ur drugs and we are all started  

Cassie any news on af yet?


----------



## star2star

Does anyone know if I get plan an drugs today I shouldn't need to go back for an info day should I?! Confused!


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies  

Still no AF I'm now getting frustrated and think it should be here by now!  

Lisa (Jesse) well done on 4 out of 5 you'll be pupo before you know it and please be positive as it will work.       

Jingle congrats on being PUPO.    

Kitten I might be up there when you are for my baseline scan unless AF shows soon!    

Star congrats on finally getting you info and stuff!    

   for tatti, gg, stephy, lins, sweetie and anyone else I've forgotten.

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Star no u will get ur drugs and schedual at reception in an envelope remember to ask for needles 

Cassie wonder why no af, have u contacted barts to ask for their advice


----------



## Jinglebell

Star - IUI is like a glorified smear test, except they insert a catherter into your uterus.  You just lie there whilst they baste you like a turkey!      Hope you get everything sorted.  

Kitten - how are you feeling about Thursday?  Okay?    

J x


----------



## Kitten 80

yes quite excited actully      only because I should be starting next week


----------



## Jinglebell

Yay!


----------



## Jinglebell

Just ate a whole bag of prawn crackers.  Is that bad?


----------



## star2star

Kitten well be cycle buddies again!


----------



## Kitten 80

no thats not bad I am jelouse     

Yay star I can not wait


----------



## lisa_A

thats good u2 will be stsrting togeter


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Do you think I ought to send an email to Bart's? I'm just waiting for it if it hasn't come by tomorrow then I'll definitely email them.

I think I need more AF dances!

Everytime we have TX my dad gets the turkey baster out and says say hello to the dad of your baby!    

I love prawn crackers and loved them more when I was pg!  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

Cassie          there you go


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie            a super AF dance dance for you


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Thanks ladies I need them AF dances.   

I hope  they help!  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

oh Just over an hour till I can go home


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Cassie - I'm on my phone (on the bus) so can't manage an af dance at the mo, I'll do a real one in the street instead 

Star - that's great news! Yay! Really pleased they sorted it out for this cycle xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Kitten how much longer now?

Pull a sicky say you feel like sh1te and you must go home now and rest up!   

GG That would be funny to watch!     

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

I think you should stand up and do a dance on the buss    

Na I only have a while


----------



## star2star

Thanks all! I have drugs and finally on train back after having to pay £9 extra on train home as my return ticket was bought off peak and they didn't tell me I had to get train back before 4.30! I was very mad at the stupid man on the barriers! Grrr! 

Still, I start injecting next thurs


----------



## Kitten 80

yay well what you on now hon


----------



## lil stephy

fab news star huni xx


----------



## star2star

Buserelin, some pills and crinone gel


----------



## star2star

Thanks steph


----------



## Kitten 80

oh are te pills for stimming then hon


----------



## star2star

Think so, they are called estradiol valerate?!


----------



## lisa_A

yay star  how long u take them for


----------



## Jinglebell

Oh star, that's GREAT news!    

J x


----------



## Clairek

My my what a busy day you've all had!!

Lisa - Fantastic news on 4 embies fertilising Yay! You must be so relieved. I hate the waiting for the call, it's hellish. So roll on Thursday for you 

Star - am so happy for you. Once they found your noted it all got going very quickly!!
Jinglebell - congrats on the iui and being pupo. Am hoping that it's a bfp for you and hope that the 2ww isn't too stressy!

AFM, Barts emailed in reponse to my asking about the info session and whether I could book in for one for when I get back from hols.... basically they said no! This is the email:
think the best thing is to come to the information session nearest to possible to when you are due to start treatment as we will show you how to do the injections so it is better if you email with day one when you are ready and we can organise it for you.

Not sure they understand that CD1 is possibly going to be when I'm in America and hence why I want to book in now for when I get back. I'll phone them on CD1 of this cycle anyway.


----------



## lisa_A

clire have u thought about telling them when cd1 is and attending on the next one, and then email them saying u want to delay tx untill ur back of hols??

do they know u have had IVF there b4?


----------



## star2star

Thanks Claire! I finally got through to them in the end! The new girl on reception is a drip, no wonder my calls never got through!


----------



## lisa_A

star is that the one with crater face?


----------



## star2star

umm yes! she is poop! like a wet drip drip! sorry thats horrible but she must get ripped apart!

She's just useless!


----------



## lisa_A

star she tried tel me i werent booked in for EC yesterday lol so yeah totlly useless..... where did they find her lol


----------



## star2star

She's a few fries short of a happy meal! Or unhappy meal! Lol!


----------



## lisa_A

star that was funny lol poor girl, i dont think she will get much better either lol


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Star / Lisa(Jesse) - you're comments are hilarious   

Quick q - for the info day tomorrow do I just go to reception?


----------



## Clairek

GG - ooh, sorry, must have missed that one.  Good luck for info day tomorrow... nearly started then hun?

Lisa - they have all my notes that show my previous 2 icsi and 1fet at Barts, so surely they know?  Problem is I can't get to an info day between next CD1 and going on holiday.  That's why I asked if I could go up and get weighed and collect drugs and then do info day when I get back from hols.
I really want to go to the 1st info day after I get back from hols, but I get back on the Sunday and reckon the 1st one will be booked after that.  AAAhhhh, so frustrating.  Timing sucks.. MAin thing is I wanted to get weighed before my holiday (for obvious reasons!   )

BTW, I know the girl you're talking about (well not know, I have 'encountered her') when I went to tell them I'd had my bloods done.... You 2 are cruel, but it's all true


----------



## star2star

I'm only joking! im sure she's a lovely girl!  lol!


----------



## lisa_A

me cruel never lol only pointing the obvious lol she is so dippy tho, how the hell she get a job there i dont know.

GG yeah u go upto the second floor and they walk u all over at 10am, the lace u go is right by pharmacy, so sit as close as u can by the doors so ur first out  good luc for tomorrow

Claire are they going to weight u again? thats a little unfair if they do.

sweetielol what time did u get to barts, i did see a couple sitting in the cupboard. where r u in tx


----------



## Tcardy

morning ladies xx 

i am still lurking about    got an email back from Kim @ Barts with costs etc, now have to decide when to start the process!!! off on holiday next month so will probably wait till i get back 

Jesse4ever - hey neighbour    hope you ok, you taking it easy for your 2ww hun?

big hello to everyone, must try and get to know you all properly

xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning everyone    

Just a quick message, how is everyone? 7 sleeps to go until I go to Barts!!
Got a bit of pain in my ovary area so a little concerned that Cyst may be back which could delay things.
Quick question what happens at Info day cos it seems a long time 9.45 - 2pm just to get drugs, schedule and needles, do they do any tests.
Wonder if they'll scan me again.

Only 3 days left till end of term, can't wait.

Love from
Lindsey
xx


----------



## lisa_A

Hello ladies, how is everyone today

Tcadry (neighbour lol) 2ww will strt tomorow, i will take it easy for the first few ays and then do little things  glad u have a reply back from barts. and starting soon eeek 

Lins u have to get there for 9.45 at 10am u get walked across to where it takes places. there will be anything from 20 to 30 couples there. u sit down and tave different talks, from the nurses, embryoligest, doctor counslors. u get give ur pack with all forms and ur scedual, so they go through the forms, so take  a pen so u can fill them in and hand them in once u have seen the nurse.
once that is done around 2 hours u race to the pharmacy best to get there first. u collect ur drugs (just hand in a name) and then go back to the second floor for needle teach and collect ur needle bag. i left around 1.30 when i went as i was first in for needle teach. only reason they say could take long is beaue the amount of couples there. time goes pretty fast. no scans are done and no others tests are asked for either.

Cassie any af yet?

how is everyone today, anything planned?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

morning peeps

No plans just pretending to work   , and then home work out then eat maybe a bit of whos your father then sleep   

How are you to this morning


----------



## lisa_A

1 day go Kitten. wise to have sex before scan

I think they used latex on me on monday and now i am so sore down there, useing caneston but scared using anything will effect the embies when they go back, yet i am so sore and using crione gel too  i dont know what to do, i dont want them to freeze the embies as i know its less of a chance.


----------



## Kitten 80

I was kidding   

I am sure they wouldnt do anything to harm your embys


----------



## lisa_A

never rains always pours lol, just waitng for a reply from barts now. been using cream but rather get rid if it befor eit turns into something more.


----------



## Kitten 80

great DH said there is only £20 spear not enough for drugs


----------



## lisa_A

ar u bth gong tomorrow or r u gong on ur own? u dont even now what drugs u will have yet but it wil lbe at least 4 items.


----------



## Kitten 80

mums coming with me , matbe i can go up next week and get them?


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten once u have the script u can get them anytime before u start, if worse comes to worse i have a few spare burserlin here ca always send u untill u get paid.

u will be fine after it anyway, i couldnt get my drugs after mine as it wsa shut so i got them later on


----------



## Kitten 80

oh yer didn't think of that as myn is at 2 pm so probably be shut , and I wouldn't have to start till 28th I think


----------



## lisa_A

pharmacy closes at 5 u will be out by 2.15  u have time anyway


----------



## Kitten 80

oh ok DH said he would go up next week


----------



## lisa_A

thats good, let him doing the running lol. u will have time to get them anyway  oh make sure u take a pad with u tomorow.


----------



## Kitten 80

a pad as in writing or sanatry?

its ok mummy is lending me money tomorrow


----------



## Tatti

Kitten - hope you get on ok tomorrow.
GG - hope the info session went well.
Lisa - hope you're ok.

Quick question ladies, I started DR today, first ever injection, and it went really well. A lot easier than I expected. Should I be doing anything extra I'm drinking lots of water, is that it?  is the milk and protein for when I'm stimming??

Sorry - now the treatment has finally started, I seem to have forgotten everything!!

Also, does anyone know whether I should avoid the gym??

Thanks all

Tatti....x


----------



## Kitten 80

I think protein is for stimming and milk is and after et   

as for the gym I think its ok up till stimming


----------



## lisa_A

kitten a pad as in sanity towel lol at least u get ur drugs tomorrow 

tatti yay glad u started, when is ur baseline?


----------



## Tatti

My baseline is on 27th July,  so excited it's finally all started.  Was a bit worried about the injection this morning, but DH was there just in case, and I did it straight away.  Just felt a little faint afterwards (being a wuss   ).

Lisa -how are you?

Kitten - thanks for the advice, I'll continue with the water and maybe do some pilates or yoga while DR, nothing to strenuous. How are you?

xx


----------



## lisa_A

tatti the 27th will b here before u know it, then u will be moving on to the next stage. i found dr went fast. i remember my first dr jab i was so worried after i took it because of side effects and didnt get none lol.

i am doing ok, still sore from EC, last 2 times i was fine today but as this was diferent i guess its effected me different.


----------



## Kitten 80

hope your not to sore for tomorrow hon


----------



## lisa_A

kitten i hope no too at the moment i cant stand for too long without too muchpain


----------



## Tatti

Lisa - how come this EC was a bit different?  sorry to hear you're in pain, I really hope it calms down soon and you feel ok for tomorrow....x


----------



## Kitten 80

I was like that for a week hurts don't it thats why I think I may not go back after ec what do you think?


----------



## lisa_A

kitten why would u not go back after EC u want ur embies back 

tatti, EC really hurt this time and i bleed a lot, i dont know why but will ask tomorrow. last 2 goes were fine nd felt like nothing had happned.


----------



## Kitten 80

sorry I ment work


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Hi girls

Tatti - well done with your first injection.  I start mine tomorrow and although i've done injections before its still a wee bit daunting trying to remember everything.

Kitten - glad you've got your funds sorted so you can pick up your drugs tomorrow. Hope the scan isn't too uncomfortable.  

Lisa(Jesse) - sounds like you're in a bit of pain.  have you contacted the nurses?  Mind you they're all probably busy with the couples form today's info meeting so hopefully you'll hear something from them soon.

Lins - I had my info day today which runs exactly like Lisa described to you.

AFM - Info day finally arrived.  All went past really quickly.  We'll be doing ICSI which is what we though and dr starts tomorrow (again what I thought), baseline scan 3rd Aug.  The counsellor was really funny giving her presentation and although i've been through 2 other txs, I found the presentation really helpful and clear.  Sitting at the front near the door was brilliant advice from Tattie / Lisa.  We were first out and got our drugs straight away (no queuing), then got to see the nurse really quickly and were on our way home before 1pm.  Think I wound the nurse up with some of my questions, but since its so difficult to ever get through on the phone or by email I thought i'm going to ask them all.  Anyway, its exciting we're on our way now.  

How's everyone else?


----------



## Kitten 80

funny she is nutts that counsellor


----------



## lisa_A

lins and tatti ur baseline scan should be the same day, someone aint got the right day. or maybe they are fully booked on the 27th.

lins glad all went smooth and ur finally on ur way now.

the pain i have is either from the antibiotcs causing cnstipation or frm the procedure, its not too bad that i need to worry the nurses.

lisa xxx


----------



## lisa_A

sorry GG that was ment for you. xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

mine was uncomfy and difficult when I walked


----------



## lisa_A

I am hoping tomorrow will be easier. lot of walking then.


----------



## Kitten 80

yes and it seems further


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Lisa(Jesse) - Yeah I thought that about baseline scan too.  Seems odd i'm a week after Tatti but only a day after with dr.  Maybe i'll email Leona and check, although it was Debby I saw for inject teach etc.

Kitten - the counsellor was hilarious - a good bit of light relief after all the other stuff.


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies  

Lisa I hope  ET goes well for you tomorrow.  

Kitten I hope  your aqua scan goes well tomorrow.  

Hi and  to everyone else.

Still no AF the old cow never turns up when she's wanted!  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Cassie . I hope she comes for you   

GG she would make me laught if I had to see her


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Kitten - she would make me laugh too    Slides were wonky as was she, bit in a kinda lovely way.  She directed her 'chat' at me for the majority of it.  I must have one of those faces, either that or she sees me as a prime target  

Cassie - boooo to af not showing up. here's my belated af dance (well apart from the real ones I did on the train, bus and street for ya   )


----------



## Tatti

Hi Cassie               AF dance for you....

GG - that is strange, my baseline scan is 14 days after I start DR, which I thought was about right.  Are you on Buserilin?  I'm IVF and your ICSI, but I'm not sure that should make a difference....mmmmm

I must admit, I didn't really pay attention to the counselling lady, she seemed to have really old slides that had wrong phone numbers and wrong people, so she didn't really fill me with hope - plus I was too busy trying to fill out the forms and get them pack into the plastic wallet to make sure could run out the room with speed...


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Thanks ladies for the af dances I hope  they work.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes baceline is 14 days with icsi as well


----------



## Gregorys Girl

I've emailed Leona about it.  Hopefully i'll hear back soon.  Can't be bothered trying to get through on the phone again.


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

I can't have my baseline until AF shows up! The old cow is really becoming a pain in the ****!   

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

can they not give you anything Cassie


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies  

You'll never believe this but AF the old cow has finally turned up!     

All the dances have helped but it doesn't help the PMT!  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

so whens baceline hon


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

pass have just emailed them and am waiting a reply. If not I'll go up there tomorrow and be a bloody nuisance! What time are you up there?  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie about bloody time  yay ur off  i am at barts at 11am myself hoefully u get through to them and they get back fast.

GG hopefully leona will get back to you, i knwo they say o dr for a min of 14 days and its possible they are fully booked on that tuesday

lins u was lucky to just fit into the 27th  i did dr for 19 days on my first cycle.

well i went to try and get these floating candle lanturns and come home with a baloon, no one sold the ones u light and let go only floating and candles bags. its a nice pink heart balloon so we will write a messag and send up to jesse tomorrow.
walking is so hard i dont know i am still getting pain like this but its really not nice. i dont want to email barts or they my cancel ET, i dont haveohss that i know.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Tatti

Lisa - I'm really sorry you feel so bad, hopefully tomorrow it will have eased up a bit. I wish you lots of luck for tomorrow   

Cassie - that's great news your AF turning up. Just hope you can get started real soon   

Hope everyone else is well....

Tatti....x


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Lisa take pain killers and use hot water bottles and ice packs as this may help you further.  The balloon sounds like a lovely idea and I'm sure Jesse will love it.  I hope  you're a lot better tomorrow for the ET.    

Tatti Once I've had my scan I can start stimming. Yippee!  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie i keep forgetting about hotwater bottle lol i know this sounds crew but only just been abe to pass wind, i think the stress of the pain during EC effect my bowel.  i will try hot and cold tonigth tho.

Cassie i have a feeling u will be up there friday for ur scan unless u just turn up then they have to do it lol

who else is up at barts tomorrow


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

The way I'm feeling at the mo and apart from feeling teary and peed off all at once I'll just take my chances and turn up! You'd never guess that I've got PMT would you?!  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

cassie oh dear, i ended crying about a programe called deadlest catch, so yeah i understand. hopefully once u start stimming things will pick up untill ur on pegesterone then it gone down hill again lol


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Do you know I've been peed off since this morning? My work didn't help this morning and I was late out and not even asked to stay behind! That made me really mad!    

I know you're right Lisa and it'll ease by the morning. Our systems are put through enough don't you think?!  

Do you think I should just turn up tomorrow?

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie ur just having one of them days.  everything get on ur nerves, ur right PMT lol once u start stimming u should be fine.

i dont know if i would just turn up or not, unless u dont mind the travel an wait and to be told they cant fit u in.

i now have like period type pain which is normal i guess, but now taking it easy untill tomorrow.

did hey get back to you

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Lisa they haven't got back to me yet but will email again in the morning and hope  I get either a phonecall or email back. I'll keep pestering them or will just turn up if I don't get anywhere!

You take it easy and get lots of rest before tomorrow.  I might see you and Kitten up there.  If we all finish about the samer time it'd be lovely to have a drink in the cafde but if you're feeling sensitive re Jesse I fully understand.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi special ladys 

jess thats so lovely about the  balloon made me cry lol

Cassie i am up there for 2 i will leave at 12:30 so i should be there about 1:30


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Do they do scans in the afternoon?

If not I'll get up there for 11 ish and wait my turn.

Do you think they'll get back to me early in the morning?

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie me and kitten are up there different times i dont think they do ET in the afternoon. but hopefully leona will get back to u early, email 8am 

kitten sorry i didnt mean to make u cry   we will take some pics tomorrow with al the candle bags lit should look pretty 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

That sounds great Lisa.

Will email again early tomorrow.

Have to go to work now and will catch up with you all tomorrow. Good luck with ET.    

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie i will be here untill about 9.30 and then leave if the c2c is anything like monday was a nightmare lol, have a good evening hun, and hope u get a reply early  xxx

Kitten how u feeling now?

Lins almost first day gone.

GG good luck with first jab tomorrow

sweetie  r u trigger tonight or back friday for a scan

Claire, kitsty, star and Tatti  how r u ladies

Lisa16 any news hun??

stephy when u off hun, are the antibiotics working

Mandy any news when ur starting

hugs to anyone i have forgot and i think i have lins, gg and tatti mixed up so sorry i i have.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Laura200012001

Hi Lovely Ladies,

I have just had to do some catching up.  I hadn't come on here all day yesterday.

Jesse (Lisa) - Well done you!!! 4 out of 5!!! That is really great! Good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you.  I think thats lovely about Jesse's balloon.  We do the same every year for my Grandad, we get them from birthdays, they are little packs called messages to heaven.  its a little peom and you can write a message on the back.  A really lovely thought.

Star888- I'm so so pleased that you got your call!and your plan and your drugs!!! Not long now, you'll be on the way and PUPO before you know it!!!!

Kitten - Good Luck for your scan tomorrow!! I'll be thinking of you.  So glad you managed to get your funds together for drugs!!!  I was worrying about you!

Cassie - Whoop whoop whoop!!! So glad AF turned up for you. when is your baseline scan?

GG- When do you start your jabs? 

Stephy - You poor poor lady.  I really hope your feeling better now, and I hope you and hubby have a wonderful hoilday!!!!

Ahh I see some of you have met my good friend dizzy the receptionist!!! I hate to say it but I told you so about her a few pages back on here!  She is totally pants and a pain in the ****!!!! She wont last long there hopefully! then we'll get someone with half a brain hopefully!!!!!

I got my call from Barts yesterday.  No reply from Leona, Carol or Catherine!!! It was Heather that called me, she didn't even know that we got a BFN!!! So I haven't managed to get all of my questions answered.  I'll keep badgering for them though.  I was told that I will get my FU appointment in about September, October time.  I asked about a Private follow up appointment.  I was told that they no longer do that if your funded as the PCT's don't like it.  So I have just got to wait now.  I was told that I would get my letter within the next two weeks.  So they have until the 28th of this month, if nothing then I will be on the phone and mailing them non-stop!!!!!! I hope for their sake that they get that appointment to me.  Heather did say once I get my appointment to ring to see if I can get a cancellation.  How long do FU's normally take  Heather also said that I will have my FU with a consultant as I had a few problems in my cycle.  I think thats best too, at least I'll see someone that knows what they are doing!  I really hope its not too long to wait.  I'm really hopeful for this cycle, I am well ready for the roller coaster ride again.  AF showed up today, she is being a real pain this time, but I guess thats to be expected.

Bigs hugs to everyone I have missed.

XxX


----------



## Bellini

Hi ladies

I still love to read how you are all getting on. Sending you all lots of hugs. You are in great hands at Barts.  Good luck to all of you waiting/cycling.

AFM just a little update for those that remember me, we'll we're 19+5 today and it's a BOY! We are truly blessed and thankful for our little miracle.  Nearly half way - if you'd have told me at Christmas when we had our ICSI fail and our hearts broken we would be PG by the summer I would have said you were completely mental.

I wish you all the best.

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## lisa_A

bellini wow that has gone fast, and blue flavour awww how sweet. what names u picked??

Laura i sent u pm    

well i am going to bed now will login before i leave tomorrow xxxx

good night lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Evening lovely ladies, how are we this eve?

Lisa(Jesse) - What a lovely idea your balloon for Jesse.  Very special.  Wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow.  Hope its a positive day  

Laura - good to hear from you.  Shame it always has to be a battle to see / speak / hear from St B but hopefully they'll send your appointment as promised asap.  

Cassie - hope you hear from someone first thing about your scan.

Kitten - good luck with your scan tomorrow.  

Tattie - day 2 for you tomorrow, day 1 for me with our dr - finally on the road    

Didn't hear back from Leona re my baseline scan date.  You may be right Lisa(Jesse) that they couldn't fit me in on the 27th.  I dare say they know what they're doing and i've got a couple of weeks to hear back from them.

Oh and there was a guy on reception today. Not seen him before.  He seemed really nice and good at his job.  

  to everyone else.


----------



## Cassie 76

Morning Ladies  

Kitten I hope  you get on OK today.    

Lissa (Jesse) I hope ET goes smoothly for you.    

Bellini That's lovely news.  That has gone quickly!    

Hi and  to GG, Tatti, Star, Laura, Mandy and everyone else I have forgotten.  

I'm hoping to hear this morning re my scan, I'll let you know when I find out.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## star2star

Good luck today Lisa. Be thinking of u.

Kitten enjoy your day with mum.

Bellini so nice to hear from you and just the hope I needed for my fet, if it worked for you then it can for me too 

Hi to everyone else, I'll try get on later, just on iPhone. C


----------



## Guest

Good luck Lisa got everything crossed for you today.
fell really fed up at moment DH and DSS really annoyed upset me this morning.  They seem to 
take great pleasure out of upsetting me it seems to give them a real kick.
It was as much as I could do to get out of the car at school this morning and come in, felt like
crying.
Had awful tummy ache last night and that's before I start.
Hope ervyone is ok, this board moves so fast.
Oh my class just arrived so chat later

Lindsey
xxx


----------



## lisa_A

Morning ladies, how is everyone?

Lins hope the day gets better hun   

GG if u dnt hear nothing changes and i guess i wold take that as they are full, i suppose they can only do so many in 1 day and they only baselines on a tuesday. I had seen the guy but standing in the back ground maybe they know the girl is a drip snf needs replacing  hope ur first jab went well 

Cassie let me kow if you hear will be leaving in about 1 hour.

Kitten good luck today hun, you will be fine.   hope u finally get ur script and schedual, remember the pad and ask for needles lol

 Laura   

Tatti any side effects yet?

Star, Kirsty, claire, Mandy and anyone else i have forgotton   

AFM i will be leaving in about 1 hours time, at the moment i feel really sad, had my cry, just finding it hard i cant give jesse a hug or a kiss in person. weather is really not very nice today either, went into her garden and plats were blown down and candle lanterns were on the floor. maybe she is upset because she aint here with us too.


lisa
xxx


----------



## Jinglebell

Lisa and kitten - will be thinking of you both today.        

J x


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Ladies I'm slightly panicking as I can't get through on phone and have no email reply yet either! If I don't get the scan done either today or tomorrow then tx is over!  

Sorry for being miserable. Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie maybe go down there hun, if ur really worried then that is what i would do, u might have  along wait or even told to go back tomorrow. but at least u know. hop u get an answer soon xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps 

jess good luck today hon luv ya  

cassie hope you get scan done i will meet you in cafe if you like


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Cassie - I don't know what to suggest, but I think maybe you should go down there and find out in person what's going on.  They can't ignore you if you're there in person and hopefully they'll give you the scan.  I heard from Leona this am (9:17) which doesn't help you, but it might be worth emailing her just now.  

Lisa(Jesse) - good luck today lovely.  

Kitten - hope your scan goes well.

Lins - maybe you should speak to dh about how you're feeling.  

AFM - got an email from Leona.  Baseline scan can be given 2-3 weeks after dr so its all fine for Aug.  

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## lil stephy

hey guys

kitten hope ur aqua can goes ok for u hun   

jesse i hope ur et goes well and relaxed as possible     im sure lil jesse is wiv u and helpin u   

star im so glad u got all ur drugs and plan hun  wow next week and ur off wivur treatment ur b pupo b4 u  no it   

lins i hope ur ok men and boys can b so frustratin   

cassie i hope u get some answers hun   

i hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies  

Well I did finally get through and have not long had a phonecall back to say that I'm booked in for tomorrow at 12.20

Sorry ladies I'm going to miss you all!  

I hope everyone is OK.  

Lisa and Kitten let us know how you both got on.  

Hi to everyone else and of course  and yes that includes you stephy.  Not long till you're on holiday.  

GG  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## star2star

You tried catherine? and put 'URGENT' in subject line. Keep calling and demand to speak to a nurse!


----------



## lisa_A

hello ladies

Kitten if u get this dont use c2c they aint running a wacking great big tree has come down on the lines,

well i am home with 2 really good embies on board. they re not grade 1 well they are and they aint they are grade 1- or grade 2+
no frosties tho. but we wont need them, ended up crying once it had been done. leona was with me again 
so the 2ww now comences 

kitten good luck hun

Cassie its so empty up there they woud have seen u had u gone i think, but at least ur in for tomorrow 

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy

jesse thats fab news that ur pupo put ur feet up huni and relax let thse lil embies snuggle in    xx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

It was Carol that called me back but I think I got the ditsy receptionist as she was waffling on about base line scans only being done on a Tuesday! I immediately informed her that I needed one either today or tomorrow and that I must have it as I'm on TX. I was pleased when Carol phoned me back. She was the lady that gave me my protocol.  

Star any idea when you start I've forgotten as I've not had much sleep since getting in from work.  

Congrats Lisa on now being PUPO I hope  your DH now spoils you and waits on you hand and foot!     
Love n  Cassie X


----------



## star2star

Thats great Jesse 

Cassie I start d'regging next Thursday 

My boss keeps questioning me what I am having time off for hospital for!  He even said today "I knew I shouldnt have got in a woman for the job!" He said it in a jokey way but I know he meant it! :-(


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Bosses?!    Sometimes we're better off without them!  

So not long now till you start.  

Thinking about it you may want to bore your boss with all the gruesome details and then he wont ask again!   

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## star2star

Oh no, he knows its 'womens problems' but not saying IVF on this one, I reckon that lost me my last job!  

I was going to be honest by DP said not to, so thats all im saying at the moment!  He umming and arring about if I can havr time off for couple of scans arouns 18th/20th August but I told him I have to! He then said, you'll have to arrange another week! Not sure how ill get around that one!


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

As they're hospital appointments he surely has no choice but to let you have them off!  

You can always take it as leave but I don't see why you should be made to or to take it unpaid either.

I'm sure it'll be resolved.    

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## star2star

Its because there always has to be 2 of us in and 1 other guy is off on a course that week. I suppose if I was honest he will know I have to go on that day but again i reckon that will jeopardise my job!

The only thing I can do is when i know on 10th when I am due to go in is tel him i have to go them days (as i do) and see what he says, or ill have to book as holiday.

I spoke to citizens advice and HR who have told me my company does not have to give me time off for this! I have to take as annual leave or make time up! Bums!

I feel so sad today and stressed worrying about this, im sure it wont help!


----------



## Guest

Lisa - your PUPO now so feet up and rest lots


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Lisa(jesse) - Yay!  Glad your ET went well. V. excited for you   Make sure you take it easy now.   

Kitten - how did you get on hon?  

Cassie - phew.  pleased to hear you got your scan organised okay.  

Star - I hate all that stuff with work.  Snidey comments, given in a 'jokey' way really bug me.  I used to get that a lot at my old place.  Its about time the law was changed to protect us!  Anyway stay strong and try not and let him get you down.  

Stephy - not long now until you're basking in the sun!


----------



## star2star

Thanks GG, trying to stay positive but just feeling really down about it! Really dont need that with starting next week and especially by ET!

I need to try and pick myself up but just so tired too :-(


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Star - I do know exactly how you're feeling, and I wish I could give you words of wisdom to help make him stop being such an  .  Unfortunately you're just going to have to try and deal with it as best you can.  Relax as much as possible and try and not worry about it too much.  If you're not going to be able to tell him until the 10th Aug, then maybe try and not think about that conversation until then.  There's nothing you can do until you know the dates and you've given him an idea of timing so you've done everything you can at this point.  I know it sucks having to eat into your own holiday time, but if you do then there is no worry about rushing back to work, or worrying about what he or anyone else might be thinking and that may help you relax.  Are you going to take a bit of time after ET?  

Can't remember if you said you were doing acu?  Its not the answer to everything, I know, but it might just help you relax throughout the process and its good to have another person to talk to about things.

Keep smiling    You'll be starting soon - that's exciting!


----------



## star2star

Thanks GG - UNfortunately I only have 3 days holiday left as not been here that long! So i wont be able to take any time off after ET.

Last time I took 2 weeks off, I may have 1 day off after ET but wont be able to anymore that that, but ill just try to take it  easy! Ill have to cope either way


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Star - well feel free to rant anytime to help let off steam.


----------



## lisa_A

star hopefully u can get et n thursday and then book friday off then have the weekend to rest too.

kitten how did it go??

Cassie i would check trains tomorrow hun the tree brought the power lines down.

GG i didnt do acu but will listen to zita west 

r u back at the clinic tomorrw jingle?


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi Lisa, Nope am all PUPO now, so no more clinic for me.      Well done on ET today - we can brave the madness of the 2ww together!    

Kitten - how'd it go?  

J x


----------



## lisa_A

Jinglebell yeah of course sorry u have urs on tesday. god my heads like a sieve lol what test day u got, do they give u a test to do too?


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Thanks for the tip Lisa I'll check and double check as I don't want this tx to be over before it's started properly due to the trains!  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie we see people walking on the lines from the train, u might have to get off at barking and get district. the tree was across the lines, dont know if a train hit in, but i wouldnt like to have been on it if it didm really cold have done some danage. and all the power lines were down, dont know if they can fix it in 24 hours.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Lisa I'm having to go up with my mum as it's bang in the middle of the day and if my DH came and we were delayed by long periods he would be late going to work!  

We will be going from Chelmsford so hopefully  wont be affected by trains going AWOL!

Just to be on the safe side I'll look up on teletext in the morning before we leave.

Kitten any news yet?  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie that is good. c2c hve been playing up a lot. just think u will be stimming tomorrow  next week ec hoefully 

kitten u ok hun?


----------



## star2star

Kitten - How did you get on hun? x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps 

I have never felt so much pain in all my life I screamed and where I was holding the nurses hands my knucles went white.

The nice nurse said some women find it very painfull others feel a little pain but I had to go into recovery for 30 min , george and the other nurse were bloomin nick picking at each other while my legs were a kimbo   , anyways have anti bi and told to phone next week for skedule


----------



## star2star

what exactly do they do and what is it for mate?


----------



## Kitten 80

They put in a normal internal cam first to look at ov and womb then 5 min later they stick a smear clamp in then a long thin tube inflate a balloon which is fricken painfull and put dye up there though tubes or tube in my case then deflate then put it highier and inflate which made my back arch and scream in pain and put more of the dye in to your womb and a camra to have a look to see if there is any blocks or problems to why you don't conceive.


----------



## star2star

I didnt know that was called an aqua scan! I had one done at Southend hospital and passed out afterwards! I got wheeled out to recovery in a wheel chair!

My poor mum saw me walk in and come up in a wheel chair as white as a ghost!

It was awful, the worst thing ive ever had done!


----------



## lisa_A

kitten sorry it hurt so much, i was very lucky then it didnt hurt at all. r u ok now, and eeeeek ur starting


----------



## star2star

kitten when do u start drugs?


----------



## Kitten 80

i no thats ok hon, I was hoping to get plan today to save me going up there again so if I get them next week should still start following wednesday , flippin trains were up swanny so leave in plenty of time cassie I had to get off and guida park   

Star they didnt give me a bloomin wheel chair    everything was coming out while I stood there so the nice nurse gave me a horse pad to stick between my legs and try and walk


----------



## lisa_A

kitten they are bad aint they, did try and leave u a message about trains as a tree fell down


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Kitten so sorry it was painful    actually thinking about it it sounds like you had an hsg done as well which is dye and x ray that was painless when I had that done but later that day I was doubled over and the hysteroscopy was the other part which is very similar to what you had done and yes it is bloody painful but when I had mine done they never advised pain killers before hand.  I hope  that if your in pain now that it goes away quickly. Try heat and ice to help numb and relieve the pain.    

You'll be starting before you know it.  

We'll leave in plenty of time thanks.  
Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Thats ok hon I was already up there when I read that    it was on way back.

I see that new receptionist she has bad skin    I so hope she don't answer the phones

There was no xray hon its called aqua scan or HyCoSy


----------



## lisa_A

cassie ur right dont sound like an aqua scan as its just saline into the womb not the tubes. no dye is used and antibiptics are not given

kitten if u was given antibitics then u had a hsg and maybe either aqua scan or hysteroscopy, but i was told a hystroscopy they did under GA SO  maybe aqua scan and hsg, did u have an xray? and was it a dildo cam or something  lot longer


----------



## Kitten 80

dildo cam first then somthing longer after he called it aqua scan and when I was screaming the nurse said its ok sweet hart its just the balloon inflating to keep it open for the solution.


----------



## lisa_A

hun u had a hycosy (hsg) hence the antibiotics that can be painfuld then th aqua scan, shame it hurt so much, but its good ur recovering now and having it now is best time just before u start IVF. not long hun and u will be injecting. did they tell u what protocal u will be ok


----------



## Clairek

Hi Ladies

Sorry for lack of posts - having a very bad couple of days (work!) and lots of late nights with work related end-of term events.

Lisa - Yay yay yay to you being pupo!!!    am so pleased for you and will now be anxiously awaiting the result   

Kitten - so sorry to hear it was painful - sounds like HyCosy to me (had one done at Southend years ago).  Great that you'll be starting very soon though.

Jingle - how you hanging in there hon? hope the 2ww isn't getting to you yet!

Cassie - great that you've got the scan booked for tomorrow - stressy last few days though.

Star - can't believe you have all that extra stress with work, how awful so sending you a little   .

Love Claire xx


----------



## Kitten 80

no they didnt say jess but should find out i will nag from monday   

I am confused so which part was hycosy and which part was aqua


----------



## lisa_A

kitten i guess being in pain would count for that lol did they say ur tubes are clear

u give them        make sure u get it early 

hello claire, not long and 6 weeks off?  well not long before u go to usa  strange not anxious yet, i think in a way this is the easy part for me, it will be once i get a bfp that will be hardest lol   and i will get a bFP


----------



## Kitten 80

my 1 tube was clear


----------



## lisa_A

thats good news kitten  and they found nothng on the scan which is great. wondered why they didnt tell u it was a hysosy.


----------



## Kitten 80

it doses on info sheet which i got given there    didnt no to use condoms 2 weeks b4 but on email it says 

Hi Tracey,

I have booked you in for your aquascan on 15th July 2010 at 14:00. You will need to attend the fertility centre (2nd floor, Kenton and Lucas block, St Bartholomew's hosp) for this appointment and ensure that you take adequate painkillers such as nurofen 1 hour before the procedure.
thanks


----------



## lisa_A

wow that said alot lol, at least its behind u now  onwards and up  u still in pain?


----------



## Kitten 80

a little but nothing major I will be ok   , I am bored stupid


----------



## lisa_A

lol, go into chat lol i am a little bored but in 12 mins we will let Jesse's balloon go  u been told to do anything special like rest?
just as well u booked the whole afternoon off


----------



## Kitten 80

No didn't get told anything like that .

Its plenty windy for you hon I am sure she will love the balloon

Happy birthday jesse


----------



## Cassie 76

Good Morning Ladies  

Well I'm up early and have to start thinking about getting ready to go up the hospital. I'm not looking forward to the scan but at least AF is much lighter today so wont be as bad as it could be. Sorry for TMI!  

I hope  everyone is well and those that need it are getting plenty of rest and pampering - forget that I think we all need it!   

I'll let you know how I get on later as will be able to get on line hopefully around mums.  

Take care all.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

good luck Cassie hope all is good ready to start stimming  and yes u right we all need pamperng 

how is everyone else today??

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy

hey girlys kitten wow that hycosy is the worst thing ever i passed out wheni had mine done and nearly threw up they had to get me bac in the next day todo it again and do a laprpscopy aswell so i was put out but that is wot was hurtin u hun and that bit was the dye in ur tubes. the aqua bit shouldnt have been pain full as they only only use saline in ur womb but if u had hycosy 1st then that is y. hope ur ok tho hun  

i havent packed yet







it all will b done 2day lol, well 1st i have to go buy some stuff to pack lol. oh god i have loads to do 2day i have to get me dogs all packed ready for the kennels and take them, then i have to get my parrot packed and take her to my friends house then i have to spring clean and pack and go shoppin for stuff to pack and then i have to do some runs to the skip to get rid of loads of rubbish and then try to get my hair cut oh and go get the spendin money changed up. wow thats made me tired jut thinkin bout it lol im sure it will all b done in good time








roll on 2morrow i cant wait xx
but i will miss u all and when i get bac i will have tons of pages to catch up on in here lol  and loads of programs to watch as i record everything lol joys hey  xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps 

Stephy thanks hon hope you have a fab holiday   

Jess hope all went well last night   

Cassie good luck for today 

Well me I haven't stoped    since last night I feel really emotional.


----------



## Jinglebell

Kitten    Are you back at work today?    

J x


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Kitten -   I had a hycosy last year and its really overwhelming I think.  Are you still in pain?  Here's a few more    

Cassie - good luck with your scan today. x

Steph - phew I feel exhausted reading your list.  Nice to read your excitement though.  I hope you have a really amazing time.  

Lisa(jesse) / Jingle  - how are you both feeling today, full of PMA and generally chilled out I hope x

Hi everyone else


----------



## Tatti

Morning ladies, sorry I didn't make it on here yesterday, I was out with my Granny all day then was babysitting my 2 year old nephew who is a little minx!!

Kitten - Sorry to hear you had such a horrible time with your scan yesterday. I had a hycosy last year, and it seems people have different experiences with them, some really hurt and others don't.  I hope you are feeling bit better today, you're probably a bit emotional due to the stress of yesterday.  Are you at work today?

Lisa - Well done for the ET yesterday, and congratulations on being PUPO   hopefully the next 2 weeks will go quickly for you. Hope the balloons went well last night, such a lovely thing to do for little Jesse   

Stephy - I am so jealous of you flying off to the sun tomorrow, hope you get all your jobs done today and can start to get in holiday mode tonight   

Cassie - best of luck for your scan today.  Let us know how you get on   

GG - How did you get on with your first injection yesterday?  hope it was ok and you're feeling alright. I found the first one the worst, but it gets a lot easier each day. Glad to hear they got back to you re. the baseline scan, I do remember someone saying it can be 2 or 3 weeks after you start, so that sounds fine.

Bellini - thanks for keeping us up to date, it's always nice to hear the successes   

Lins - Hope you're feeling a bit better today   

Star - great news you are starting DR next week, seems like we're all getting on the move now   

Jingle - hope the 2 weeks go quick for you as well   

Hi to anyone else I have missed, sorry....

AFM I don't seem to be getting any side affects from DR, which is great.  Though did have a bit of a hot flush this morning after drinking a cup of decaf tea....tho may just be coz I had a hot drink in my dressing gown, got a bit hot   

Tatti....x


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten   this ivf is so hard hun, even all the tests u hav to do is jumping through hoops etc. Hope dh spoiled u     

GG i am fine today hun ty, i am        which helps i will listen to my zita west which help being waited on hand and foot by my lovely DH. heaven  Hows jabbing going?  

hows the 2ww going for you Jnglebell?  is dh looking atfer u

tatti how u felig hun??

stephy have a great holiday hun   

lins hows u hun?  

Cassie u wil be leavng soon eeekk on to the next part??

claire when is last day at school

Kirsty why aint u done a ticker to ur hsg?  

sweetie good luck with ur scan today hope ur cooke enouh  

 to anyone i have missed xxx

well we let the balloon off at 8.20 whih is when Jesse was born, and it went up so fast i know she got it. we both wrote a message on there for her too  we did record it so can always wtch it back  welite her candles and i hav tried uplaodinga pic, not sre if it will work, but wsa very pretty 

thanks everyone for your support and lovely messages xxx


----------



## Jinglebell

Lisa, that sounds beautiful. 

Have you got the 2ww off work?

DH looking after me?  NO! Don't be silly!  In fairness, he works in Kent and has quite long days. He's always done his fair share of housework and will do things for me if I ask him. But has to be asked. I know lots of men aren't great at taking the initiative, but I just have to be really clear with him. He probably has slight autistic tendancies. So no pampering or romance for me, but very dependable and doesn't tell lies. Swings and roundabouts, eh?  Hope you're chillaxing.

GG - thanks for asking after me. All is well so far. Was meant to go to gym at 9 but still here in my kit. I guess I could use 2ww as an excuse? 

Tatti - glad to hear DR going okay. 

J x


----------



## lisa_A

Jinelbell gym? ur nuts take it easy hun, u could have a little embies there now           
my dh is great i am to do nothing  i know in a few days it wil get to me but worth it if it works      

yes Laura i have lots of PMA  was really nice in chat last night

Ladies in the evening  why dont u come in


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi lady's yes I am at work which is keeping me occupied   ,not in pain just cramping


----------



## star2star

morning all, at work feeling a bit better today, had a good cry on DP last night about work/treatment/timeoff etc!

went for a 3 miles fast walk again last night and seem to have put on weight! :-( gonna struggle to keep it off once i start d'regging next week, but as long as it ends in a BFP i dont care!


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Lisa(Jesse) - your remembrance to Jesse sounds perfect, and you picture is really touching.  Thought about you a lot.  

Glad your PMA     is in full force.  Is it the Zita West cds you're listening to?  I've though about getting them, are they any good?

My jabs are going well thanks.  DH prepares them and all I have to do is jab so all easy really.  Had a bit of a go at dh when he came home last night - can't be the drugs yet though, reckon I was just being an old bag    Got acu today so hopefully that will help chill me out.  Think anxiety is creeping in - I soooo want this one to work   

I went into chat the day i signed up to ff and then haven't been back in.  Do you go in every evening?

Jingle - glad all's well.  I think the 2ww is the best excuse for doing pretty much nothing - you should take advantage  .  Although I find that can be quite hard going too.

Tatti - injections have been fine.  So far so good.  I think its when we get to the stimming bit that it will get more taxing.  I'll be on menopur so its all the mixing that I find tricky.  

Kitten - glad work is keeping you occupied.  keep your chin up hon.  

Star - glad you're feeling better today  

Laura - how are you lovely?


So quick q - What's everyone's view on traveling during the 2ww?  We were planning a holiday first week sept but reckon it will fall during that time and don't know whether to get dh to change his days off work to after the 2ww or to use it get away and relax.  Bit worried about driving long distances (i'm not the best passenger in the world   ), and don't think its wise to fly - any thoughts?


----------



## lisa_A

star hun,   glad u enjoye ur walk, and well with all the drugs r on no wonder we put weight on. sure u will be fine tho. once u get to tx everything will fall into place. always does 

GG yeah i go in most nights Cassie came in too  glad ur dh helps u mine dh used to open the water bottles ready for me mixing. that used to take a while to do ut that is the exciting bt  as it treling if u think u would regret it dont do it.


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Lisa(Jesse) - yeah I know.  Don't want any regrets.  Did you see my q re Zita West - be interested to know. x


----------



## Guest

Morning girls

One hour left at school then its holidays Yay!!

Lisa - your rememebrance sounds lovely.    

GG - glad you are getting on well.  try and stay positive, visualise a baby.  With travelling, personally I'm going to do at little as possible during my 2WW it will be right at the start of term, so I might even delay my return to school if necessary, this is far to important to me.   
Jinglebell - hope you are resting, I personally would give the gym a miss during my 2WW    who i'm kidding I give it a miss for 52 W    

Stephy -     enjoy your holiday as much as is possible,   

Tatti - how you feeling Hun   

Cassie -   hope all went well with the scan and you not in too much pain

Star    good on you for walking, I've been doing that lately a fast 3 mile walk, will do more now I'm on holiday

   to everyone else, hope you all well.

AFM - feel a little better today, still a bit emotional with what happened yesterday, I should accept the fact that DH will never change and DSS is a typical teenager who is angry at life and his MOTHER and takes it all outon me.
I plan to try and stay relaxed over the next 6 weeks and do things I enjoy.  Starting tonight with a barbeque, tomorrow a hair appointment, tomorrow night a party, Monday a hair cut and highlights and then a week with my beautiful neice she is nearly 4 and i staying with my mum for a week so we have got lots of fun things planned.

5 sleeps to go before Information day.  Is anyone else there on Wed 21st?

      

  

Lindsey
xx


----------



## lisa_A

GG sorry hun forgot, yes its worth getting it 

lins yay finished work for a few weeks, sounds like u have it all planned hope al goes well  wow ur info sessions has come around fast, cassie will be there       all g  oes well with her scan today


----------



## Kirstyboo

Oh my gosh, I really can't keep up with this thread, sounds like everyone is getting there and doing well.

I hope you don't all think I'm rude, I just can't keep up with where everyone is.


((HUGS)) to everyone, its good to have a cry sometimes, I can't imagine some of the things your ladies have been through and are going through now. 

I hope you join the rollercoster soon, just need to get the tests all done.

Lisa: I dont know how to do a ticker.... xox


Love to all xoxoxox


----------



## lisa_A

Kirsty we do natter a lot   
to do a ticket double click on someone esles and choose what u wan. set an events one. when u get the link u need to add to ur forum profile 

good luck on monday


----------



## star2star

testing


----------



## Kirstyboo

woohoo thanks lisa, whats this click to blow thing?? xox


----------



## lisa_A

well done ladies


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi 

How is everyon this afternoon


----------



## lisa_A

afternoon kitten, i am laying down taking it easy, but still getting cramps   hope they go away soon.

hows is it in work, busy?


----------



## Kitten 80

work is slow and boring , cramps is a good thing isnt it?


----------



## lisa_A

well not sure about that this early, they wont be implanting for a few days yet i dont think. onlt 4 days old


----------



## Kitten 80

probably still from ec then hon , did george do the transfer


----------



## lisa_A

who is george


----------



## Kitten 80

sonagram man   

Do you think I can have a bit of whos your father when I am ready


----------



## lisa_A

kitten i would wait for 3 days hun let the antibiotics kick in.

i had Mr Talha Al-Shawaf do the ET, leona was also present.


----------



## Kitten 80

oh yes he is not coming near me yet   , just wondered because of starting tx


----------



## lisa_A

yeah u can have a bit of the other untill 3 days before EC  then he has to substain lol


----------



## star2star

Lisa you need to update your profile hun


----------



## lisa_A

star i dont want to hun, reason then its real iykwim


----------



## Tatti

testing my ticker.....


----------



## Tatti

And again....


----------



## Kirstyboo

Hi Ladies, i have a quick question. I got my CD2 blood results back and the doc said it is all fine.however, i am reading up on the net what the numbers mean and it says if the LH is higher than FSH than it indicates PCOS. well my LH is 8.2  and FSH is  6.2 so does that mean i've got PCOS?? thanks xoxoxox


----------



## lisa_A

Kirsty it sound slike it, ur LH shoul dbe half what ur fsh is i think.


----------



## Kirstyboo

oh my gosh  why did my doc say everything came back normal


----------



## lisa_A

Kirsty hope this helps

[list type=decimal]
[*]With PCOS, LH levels are often high when the menstrual cycle starts. The levels of LH are also higher than FSH levels.
[*]Because the LH levels are already quite high, the surge that sets off the chain reaction causing ovulation does not happen. Without this LH surge, ovulation does not occur and periods are irregular.
[/list]If, however, the LH level is much higher than the FSH level,this suggests a diagnosis of polycystic ovarian disease.


----------



## sweetielol

hi all, just want to pcik your brains, do you know if barts will take embryos to blastocyst stage??

thanks, Mel x


----------



## lisa_A

hi sweetie, if u have 4 good embie in day 3 yes they will x


----------



## sweetielol

thanks lisa, fingers crossed then as mym mum will b able to come to hosp with me


----------



## Kirstyboo

Oh i just don't get it, my cycles are so regular and FF detects ov every month around the same time, my CD21 bloods confirmed ov and the doc said everything is fine. damit 

How are you feeling Lisa?? oxoxx


----------



## lisa_A

Kirsty, i woldnt worry about it, barts wil use the blood test results u have and sort drugs for that. they may even ask u to re do it because of the results so dont be shocked. pocs dont always mean u do ov every month i had pcos and still ovulated. 

I am ok sweet just resting, hoping and praying these little beanies will stick around. never named then, well never named any embies of any of the cycles. day 5 today so hopfully they have reached blsto stage and will hatch from today/tomorrow.

lisa
xx


----------



## Cassie 76

Morning Ladies  

How is everyone today?  

Well I had easy travel up to hospital yesterday and back and my lining is 3.3 and have a D grade womb, which isn't the best but that'll change with the drugs. I started stimming last night. YIPPEE!  I forgot to say I have 6 small follies on each side.  

Next scan is on Wednesday at 10.50.

I had a lovely meal out last night with the girls from work and as we were gassing so much we didn't get puddings as they had just stopped serving when we went to order!   

What's everyone doing this weekend having lots of fun I hope!  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kirstyboo

We're all hoping and praying with you Lisa, lets hope they are snuggling in and getting comfortable. Can I just ask what blasto stage means? I hear it all the time but not sure what it means. Hope your going to do nothing but rest this weekend.

Thanks for the information, do you think it is worth getting the bloods repeated next cycle? I can ask my doc to do it??

xoxoxox


----------



## lisa_A

Kirsty i think  i would, cant do any harm  blastocyst stage s a day 5 embies, its the stage just before hatching ready to impant. they say there is better chance of it working. Barts will only put 1 back no matter ur age etc..

CAssie sounds like u had a great day, yay for stimming, said it in message to you 

how is everyone else today??


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Lisa I got that thanks.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Morning everyone,

Just popping on quickly before starting dh birthday weekend.  

Lisa - glad you're taking it easy.  has the cramping eased now?  Look after yourself - or better still make sure dh is  

Cassie - 6 follies each side - that's brilliant    Let's hope they grow grow grow.  I'll be lucky to get 6 in total I reckon - ahh the pma already eh? ha ha.  Anyway, wishing you well.

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you all have a lovely weekend.   

AFM - 3rd injection today.  Shame these ones are done in the am, dh got woken up when I think he could have done with a lie in.  Oh well, he's being spoiled this weekend so I'm sure he'll cope.  Taking him to the theatre this pm and then for dinner, and tomorrow (his actual b'day) we're having lunch with friends and seeing Soul II Soul at Somerset House in the evening.  So lots going on and will keep my mind off tx stuff, well, just for a wee while anyway  

x


----------



## Clairek

Morning ladies

Just a quick post as just off out, but didn't want you to think I was ignoring you all - have been catching up on last couple of days posts.

Lisa - I'm getting    vibes for this cycle for you... can't explain why, just am.  Keep resting   

CAssie, great news you've started stimming and with 6 follies on each side already!!!  Fab news.

Jingle - hope you're ok and not going stir crazy!

Kirsty - can't hurt to get the bloods re done honey.

GG - glad the injections are going well

Hi to Star, Tatti, Kitten and Swettielol and anyone else I've missed (apologies)

Nothing much to report here.  Glad it's the weekend and only have 4 more days left at work before the 6 weeks hols!!!!  Off out shopping to get end of year presents for key members of staff now.
Af is on her way, had spotting for the last few days, but expect this to last for another week really before she finally shows properly.  Still, at least I know there'll only b one more before I start treatment    

Have a good day ladies. xx


----------



## lisa_A

GG glad the jabs are going well, 3 down already, will be baseline b4 u know it. sunds like u have a really nice weekend planned hoe dh has a great birthday  the cramps come and go, be nice if i start getting some later and evey day form now on as that means someting is happening          

keep that PMA giong, u will get some nice eggies          

Claire glad ur getting   i hope it hapens, i talk to my embies every day  its strange its taken ages for u to get started but 1 more af and u will be on ur way eeeeeeek, when a ru off to the states


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Lady's just poping on speak in a while


----------



## Kitten 80

hi lady's I am back and chillin, whats everyone up to ?


----------



## lisa_A

kitten what u been upt, anything intresting?


----------



## Twang

Hello lovely ladies....

I am so sorry to jump into the thread as such late a stage...I bumped into lovely jesse4ever in chat and she and I discovered to our delight that we are 2ww buddies from st barts  and we had ec at the same time on MONDAY... hehehee so she has invited me to join the thread and told me how amazing you all are...again i apologise for hopping in so late...

This is my second ivf cycle,  our first they collected three eggs and one was a shell and the other two of ok quality they did not fertilise and so end that cycle in 2008.  We now have had only two eggs collected and both have divided one egg was a grade 2 divided in 4 and grade 3 egg divided in 2 before they replaced them in day three.  So our test dates is 28th and we are so excited.

Hope to get to know you all 

Twang xoxox


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Welcome twang  I hope the 2ww goes quickly and without hitch for you and Lisa and and Jingle.    

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## star2star

Welcome Twang, 2ww wait-how exciting 

I wish you all the best for that and really hope you get a BFP  xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Star how are you doing? Are you now fully qualified?  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## star2star

HI Cassie sweetym Yes I am now an advanced massage therapist! Getting all kit together now, need to get table and hot stone heater and im away 

Hows you hun, where are you in cycle, i cant keep up with everyone!

I start d-regging next Thurs  x


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Star I'm now stimming I started jabs yesterday and go for my next scan on Wednesday and then they'll tell me probably to reduce the gonal f and then to start my cetrotide jabs also!

Next Thursday will come around quickly.    

Will you give me a rough price list of TX please when you set up properly. Thanks.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## star2star

Exciting Hun! Yes I will indeed, I'll ping one over to you x


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Star thanks very much I'll look forward to that.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

hello and welcome twang glad u found us.

so yes girls we do sit and look at each other, we should start talking to who we sit next to u never know hwo ur sitting next too lol

star hows things hun, next week is almost here eeeek

Cassie did u have a good day?

sweetie hope ur trigger went well. enjoy ur drug free day.

GG, lins, Tatti, mandy, stephy, claire, kirsty and jinglebell hoe u ahve had a good day   

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star

Hi Lisa, yes i know eeeeeeekkkk! 4 whole days and I'll be jabbing! I've missed it! 

I did a bootsale today and earned myself £100 lovely! Gonna put it towards my massage table  

Want to do something nice with dp tomorrow but not sure what to do! He never wants to do anything I suggest! 

Any ideas ladies? 

How's you Lisa? How long left till otd?  What did you do today? Z


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Lisa I was out galavanting around Basildon with my mother and father in law! Got some new leggings they are scrunched up at bottom and I thought they were ordinary trousers with that detail I soon realised when I put them on that they were leggings and far too long in the legs for me and very stomachey at the mo but that's all down to the drugs! I scrunch the legs up more but don't think they look right! I'll put them on in front of some of my female relatives and see what they all say!  

I've got my wardrobes coming in a week Monday which is probably when I have EC done so mum and dad have agreed to house sit and bring them in for us! I'm also half hoping  that they'll have a go at fixing them up for us too!    That would be a nice surprise for when we get back, but that's being a little cheeky don't you think?!     

Have done my 2nd jab and belly looking huge at mo!  

How are you doing hun?  

Star What about going to a boot sale or going to the cinema or a pub lunch?  
Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Star welldone on the bootsale, and what a way to buy items for your new adventure  sound slike u had a good day today and tomorrow what about tropical wings or  amaze at billaricay, nice meal or as cassie said cinema.
I am not really counting to OTD my embies are 5 days old  today been watching tudors season 1 now ordered season 2 nd 3 lol, started dexter season 3 and that is about it lol. wow 4 days, bring on the jabs 

Cassie legging dont suit me either i have tree trunk legs (used to run marathons at school) mussles are big. but if u think they look ok go with it, or keep for when ur pg, leggins are comfy for them. you can always hint to your mum and dad and maybe thwy will put them up for you  i brougth ready made ones, didnt want that making them, they were blood hard to get upstairs tho lol. cassie i a sure its all worth the big tummy hun, expecially when u get a nice BFP 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Lisa I didn't think you'd still be on here!

I think you're right about the leggings and if I wear a long top they should be OK right?

I've just been on chat but am now off to bed.

Night night.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## star2star

Oh thanks guys  

Lisa what's amaze? And how are you watching season 3 of dexter thought that wasn't out till sept in USA? I lurvvve dexter! Watched season 1 n 2 in my last 2ww! :-(


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie i think i wet to sleep just after that lol, i will be in chat i a bit tho if u want t pop in 

Star season 5 starts soon  well september, season 4 is suppose to be one of the best seaon, that aired in usa september last year  so u have some catching up to do for yor 2ww this time 

how is everyone else doing today??

hugs claire, kirsty, kitten, jinglebell, sweetie, twang, stephy, lins, GG and tatti think everyone is mentioned if not   

lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16

Hi ladies

I haven't been posting much as nothing was really happening with me but I have been keeping up to date with all your news and chats. 

Congratulations on being PUPO Jesse / Lisa and I have forgot who else was PUPO as I have had so much reading to catch up on (busy few days and weekend) - sorry, but Congrats! Also, good luck to those DR and stimming

AFM: I will hopefully be posting more reguarly soon. All bloods come back okay (including genetical tests into miscarriages). Had to go up to Barts other week as one blood test overlooked so Leona has done that and part of the results came back ok. Still waiting for the rest of the results which should be early part of next week. If all okay, will be starting 2nd IVF (with ICSI this rime) in early / mid August. Have also hit my target weight of 10 stone this weekend (lost 2 stone in a year) - am going to try and get as much off as possible in prep for lobbing it all back on with meds!!!!

Hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine!!!!

Lisa
xxxxxxxx


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies quick message tonight

Lisa16 great to see everything is ready to go, well done on the weight loss.

Kirsty good luck with ur HSG tomorrow, hope its not too bad on th pain side of it.

Cassie dont work too hard, hope they are ok with u taking tuesday off.

Kitten u been quiet, what u been upto?

star what did u do today in the end??

Steetie good luck for EC tomorrow hope u get some good eggies.

lins, GG, tatti, claire, twang, mandy, jinglebell hello hope u ahve a had a good weekend xxxx sorry if i forgot anyone

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star

God Lisa well done on weight how did you do it? Mines not budging!

Lisa (Jesse) we ended up having a big row after someone smashed into my car outside! I went for a 4mile walk and put my website together! Here it is: www.riversidemassagetherapy.co.uk


----------



## Lisa16

Morning Star

A year of gym x3/4 time a week and cottage cheese!!!! Seriously, have been caning the gym and swimming and trying to be good with food and alcohol. Have had stages where the weight has stuck the same for few weeks and then with a bit of a push, it has started to come off again - it has not been easy though. I just had to do something as had piled it on after couple of miscarriages and then not doing anything about it. Am hoping to keep a routine going once start dr but we will see!!!!
Will check out your website
xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning Peeps

Welcome Twang   

Lisa welcome Back hon   

Kirsty Good luck ho thinking of you   

Star Hi hon how are you   

Sweetie good luck   

Jess you ok Sweeie   

Cassie Hows jabbbing going   

Lins, GG, Tatti, Claire , Mandy Jingle Hope you are all ok   

Me well Had a lovely weekend saturday I went out clubbing on lemonade so funny watching drunk people and DH continue to complement me   

Sunday was a complete lazy day did naff all watched movies all day and I cooked dinner (Chilli) for me and DH and continued to watch movies both laying on sofa   , that is why I haven't been on, Oh and a bit of whos your father   , I do not no what they did to me but boy it was amazing


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten so so funny, when u booking the next aqua scan then lol. glad u had a good weekend. refreshes u for the weekahead
any idea  when u collect ur drugs and schedual, u must be starting soon??

i am ok day  today just hope my little embies are implanting now, was talking to dh last night positive but that little bit od doubt is always there.

ITS HAS TO BE OUR TIME. WE CAN HAVE A HEALTHY BABY


----------



## Twang

*Morning lovely ladies *    *I am a wee anxious this morning and have (counts) OMG TEN MORE DAYS TO GO        I am praying for us all and looking forward to get to know you all!!!

Will be sitting in chat watting for jesse4ever hehehehe

Lots of love and prayers for all

Marietta xoxox

*


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Morning girls

Just been reading back over the weekend's activities with you all.  

No personals today as I've got to dash out in a mo cause its my sis-in-laws birthday and i've offered to babysit my niece.  Wanted to say hi to you all though, and let you know i'm thinking of you.  Will catch up properly tomorrow.  Oh and my face has broken out in spots since injections - not impressed  

Big     to you all

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Yer I forgot about the spots   , have a good day GG

Jess this is your time hon   , don't think I will go as far as booking another Aqua   

Hi Twang look forward to getting to know you to


----------



## Kitten 80

I have emailed all email addresses to find out if they have my skeduel yet.


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi all,

Bit groggy this morning as DH was really restless in the night so will catch up with your going-ons.  Went to see a friend's play last night - only a ten minute thing, on with loads of other ten minute plays.  Problem was that his play was on last and most of the others were AWFUL.    It was, in the most part, a gruelling 3 hours!  Afterwards I just couldn't wait to be out of there.  Only on the way home I realised I hadn't even said well done to my friend (and in all fairness, his play was one of the few good ones).    Had to send him a text.  

Going to enjoy myself today as I have my 2yr old niece for the rest of the week as she's 'between nurseries' as my sister has moved jobs.  

Would it be bad of me to have a mid-morning nap?    

J x


----------



## Kitten 80

Na go for it I like power naps


----------



## Twang

mid morning naps are yummy enjoy it   and sweet dreams.


----------



## Kitten 80

Even better if your on a beach with the sound of the waves splashing and the sun beaming


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies

How is everyone today?  Just caught up on all messages, can't believe i start this week.  Will have to try and add a ticker, not sure if I can remember how.
Not been sleeping well since Friday think I'm getting anxious about Wednesday.

Cassie what time are you there on Wednesday?  Wonder if I'll see you, I'll proberly be wearing white linen trousers, I'm about 5.5 blonde.  Be nice to see someone there from here.

Hugs to all

Lindsey
  xx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies  

Hope  you are all well.  

Lins I'll be there for 10 50. Not sure what I'll be wearing but will have my DH with me and he'll wear a cartoon t shirt and Jeans and I have dark pinkypurple glasses. And layered dark blonde hair!

Kitten and Lisa (Jesse) Jabs are going well thanks.  Scan on Wednesday and then I'll have to do 2 jabs a day!  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Cassie 76

Lins  

I just thought if that's your picture on yourprofile then I'll look out for you.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Guest

Ok be good to see someone, yes that is me on the profile picture having a blonde moment !  How you feeling?


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi lins

I'm OK thanks feeling a little tender over jab sites! Can't expect anything else really and also have had very few teary moments!  

You're on info session tomorrow aren't you? I hope  you get to the front and get your script and needle teach quickly!  

Is your other half going with you?

Hey when do you finish teaching? It can't be long now and then a blissful 6 weeks off!  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

hi peeps

How are you all missed you all today was well lonley at work


----------



## lisa_A

kitten coln t u get on the net today? was ur shop quiet

cassie hopefully not many more jabs and u will be ready for EC. the   are because of the drugs, its all worth it tho hun   

lins 2 more days hun, when is cd21 after that

jinglebell did u manage a nap? hope ur feeling more with it now, if not its almost night time   how r  feeling

hllo twang my cycle buddie, 9 more sleeps for you 

Kirsty how did it go today, hope it werent too bad and good news??  

Claire how many more days work untill ur off, love the blone hair  u look so different.

GG hope u had a good day hun hows jabs going?

Star how u hun? few more days to go and its all system go.

tatti hows ur jabs going??

Mandy any news from you hun??

ok who have i forgot?   to who ever i have

lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16

I can't keep up with all the individual posts so well done to Jesse / Lisa for the good memory!!xxx


----------



## Laura200012001

Hi Jesse,

You forgot me   How is the   hope its still going strong!!!!

XxX


----------



## Lisa16

Not that good then Jesse/Lisa!xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

shop was well dead could of had a nap


----------



## Clairek

Hi ladies
Lisa (Jesse) - 3 more days and counting until the summer hols.  Can't wait for Friday.  Managed to book loads of appts that I've been meaning to do - dentist, vets, dog's bath and hair cut and most importantly have booked mum and me in for reflexoloxy and pedicure when I take her away to a spa hotel next week!!!
Lisa, why can't I see my pic on the other place?  it's still showing my old pic even though I shut down and restarted my computer!

To all the other lovely ladies - I apologise but like Lisa16, I struggle to keep up, especially since I only get on here in the evenings and not every evening either - I will try harder!!  Hope everyone is ok though.
Love Claire xx


----------



## lisa_A

Laura i am so sorry hun, i knew i forgot someone   still            hows u doing

Claire i bet u cant wait, i can see ur pic on bw cant believe how different u look 

lisa16 i dont do that bad lots of ppl here 

Kitten hope work is better tomorrow and hope ur not so lonely 

kirsty hope ur resting after ur ordeal today


----------



## sweetielol

HI all,

I had EC at Barts yesterday morning, was lucky enough to get 14 eggs ( I only have 1 ovary )    - waiting for the phone call from embryologists now to see if any have fertilised.  Feeling incredibly sore and swollen, and trying to keep positive       

mel xx


----------



## star2star

Fingers crossed sweetie x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Sweetie good luck honey

Morning Jess

Do you no what I think that scan thing did something I have so much cm I nearly hit myself in the frickin face this morning when I went to the loo


----------



## lisa_A

moring ladies

Sweetie welldone on 14 eggs, good luck for that call this morning,   for good fertalization.

Kitten, it may well have cleared u out causing that to happen u may well now concieve naturrally  hope barts gets back to you today.

twang hows my cyclebuddy doing today, ur another day closer 

cycle duddy jinglebell hows u today too, any thing happning

Kirsty feeling any better today hun

cassie, lins, tatti, laura, claire, lisa16 and anyone i have forgotten   

AFM watched tudors season 1, dexter season 3 and 4 now what, star u will love season 4 was really good


----------



## Kitten 80

I thought that , I keep trying but no one is picking up


----------



## lisa_A

kitten have u emailed leona? the phones only opened at 9am.

oh dont kow if u ladies know there is essex thread both myself and lisa16 are on there and we are planning a meet up at lakeside some times in AUguest. meet up and get some lunch


----------



## Kitten 80

oh I would like a meet up    whats the link hon to essex board.

Yes I have emailed leona


----------



## lisa_A

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=228.0

would be nice and lakeside is in the middle for a lot


----------



## Kitten 80

I like lakeside    just to mooch


----------



## lisa_A

hahahaha so do i when i ahve money to spend  we go there a little to have lunch now as they have some ok food places down there.


----------



## Kitten 80

mmmmmm food    don't they have noodle bar


----------



## lisa_A

not found one Kitten, they have an asian bar i think might sell noodles. been nandos and GBK other then that pizza and BK lol


----------



## Kitten 80

I have email admin as phones are not taking calls as it busy, I put urgent on it


----------



## lisa_A

i knwo it took star a while to get her script but its good u have time still


----------



## Kitten 80

Leona just emailed she has requested notes and will be in touch    whoo hoo I love leona


----------



## lisa_A

kitten woo hooooo leona is so nice. i had her with me on EC and ET and my aqua scan.  hopefully u will hear within 24 hours now


----------



## Kitten 80

which one is she and is she austrailian?


----------



## lisa_A

erm no she is the not quite so slim one, most of them are so skinny, she has blond hair very freindly  she aint on barts meet the team.


----------



## Kitten 80

I don't actully think I have seen her shame because I would like to.


----------



## lisa_A

maybe when ur up there when tx starts u will, she is really nice


----------



## Kitten 80

I am actully getting excited because this time next week I will 1 day away from starting


----------



## lisa_A

oh wow, comes around fast dont it, before u know it u wil be on 2ww


----------



## Kitten 80

how exciting


----------



## lisa_A

starting tx is exciting finishing it aint lol


----------



## Kitten 80

no I agree how you holding up


----------



## lisa_A

i am doing ok hun. aint got a clue what is happening but doing ok


----------



## Kitten 80

OTD next thursday?


----------



## lisa_A

yes hun so still over a week to go lol ages away. in a way i wished i had blasts put back less to wait lol.


----------



## Kitten 80

oh yer surpose it would be I hope I get a nice number of mature eggs this time and they go to blast


----------



## lisa_A

fingers crossed up, i wanted more eggs but got less then past 2 cycles but hopefuly ur second cycle will bring many mature eggies


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks hon


----------



## sweetielol

Hi girls,

kitten bet u glad, only a wk to go and u can get started   

Jesse/Lisa - how r u doing hun?

hi to all u other ladies hope all is going well   

Had my call this morning, cannot remember embryologists name, seems when they checked again after we left we had 11 not 14 eggs, she said something about remnants?!? anyway, 11 still good 9 of which have fertilised, I have been booked in for a 'provisional et' on thursday for 11am, she said that they are trying to take them to blast, they will call early on thurs morning to tell me how all looking and whther et is that morning or i guess fri/sat if blast.  She did say only 1 goes back if blast to minimise multiples, so now just waiting again for thurs morning     -
Hubby cannot come with me for ET if thurs/fri, kinda hoping we get to saturday, if thurs my mum gonna come with me, will be intresting for her to see embryo/s and poss grandchild/ren

anyway ttfn

mel x


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies  

Lisa hold out till OTD I'm sure it will be worth it.  

Kitten Not long now till Start date!  

I hope  everyone is well and not getting too frustrated with Bart's.  

I have my scan tomorrow and I hope my follies have grown. I'll let you know tomorrow when I eventually get back how things are going.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Sweetie thats brilliant news hon, don't think you get to see embys tho hon none of us did


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Cassie m love you ok


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Kitten yeah I'm ok thanks a littled bloated at times but doing ok and not very bruised from jabs thankfully but that'll change from tomorrow as I'm starting new jab tomorrow.  

What about you hun? You ok?  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

yer I am ok just want my skeduel


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Keep badgering them I would. They put us through more stress and that doesn't help any of our situations!     

I'm sure this next time will work for you.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

hi mel,

well done on having 9 great embies, are u ok about having just 1 back
not sure if u know but u dont get to see embies before they go back or during ET  hopefully f u want blasts good lck for thursdays call 

Cassie good luck for your scan tomorrow hopefully it will be good news  i aint testing yet hun way way too early lol

Kitten leona will sort it out email tomorrow if u aint heard nothing


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Lisa (Jesse) Thanks hun.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Jess , I am def ov my back hurts and left side overy which is good side maybe we did the deed at the right time


----------



## sweetielol

oh thats a shame u dont get to see them, I remember them showing embies 5 and 4 yrs back for 1st IVF and FET   

I dont mind having only one put back, she said if blasto thats all they will do, if transfer goes ahead on thurs it will be 2 put back as not blasts, but obviously nervous about it, but have to remain positive and put my trust in embryologists and drs that they do the right thing for me


----------



## lisa_A

cassie r u meeting lins tomorow in essex forum we are doing planning a meet up end of august, so join in   

kitten be so nice to get a natural BFP   u wont even need tx.

mel no scan now either then. i wished u got to see them too


----------



## Kitten 80

would be nice wouldnt it , but would it feel real


----------



## lisa_A

yes it would as u go in and come out like nothings happned as u dont feel ET.


----------



## Kitten 80

DH had to go AE  today he took a chunk out his hand on the banasters at flat so he had to have tetnas right in the wound and stiches made me feel ill.


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

I'll be on 2ww in August and may not feel up to meeting people as I'm usually very teary  and don't want to embarrass  anyone.  

Sounds like a nice idea though.  

If I see lins up there tomorrow I'll say hi.  I may not get to my appointment too early as his lordship doesn't finish work till 7am and then he'll be back here by 820. That may be enough time for us to travel to Loughton and then we'll probably be early but if we have to take the train from Wickford there's no guarantee that we'll get anywhere on time!  

I hope  my follies have grown.     
Kitten  to you and DH  Hope  it heals quickly.  
Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

I get    all the way though    I ama  right scatter brain.


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

I'm glad I'm not the only one!   

These drugs certainly put you through it don't they?!  You cry for no reason and then you watch a film that you don't cry over and then find you've hogged the box of tissues because you're crying again and basically you just cry for the hell of it!   

I think we should take up shares in Kleenex as they only make enough tissues for our needs!   I just thought I hope  there never comes a time where there's a tissue shortage!  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

yes totally agree


----------



## lisa_A

bloody hormones lol, well drugs and yes on my first cycle i was sobbing my heart out my dp used to lagh at me lol

Cassie what time u at barts tomorrow?

Lins good luck tomorrow remember sit near the door so u can get out fast.


----------



## Lisa16

Evening all

Hope you are well? Let me know if anymore of you want to meet up at Lakeside in August. And let me know if you there are any dates you cannot do? Any time better for people - day or evening? 

AFM: I am up at Barts on Monday to collect my schedule and meds and start on 3rd August! Leona has come through once again and sorted it all out for me.xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am waiting for her to get back to me she said she has requested my notes    she gets back to me tomorrow


----------



## lisa_A

Lisa16 so glad ur finally going to get going and with icsi this time. yo will get to ET this time 

Kitten i am sure she will, leona is great 

Cassie hope it stays dry for you tomorrow, its a fair walk from the station. or do u guys know a shorter way?


----------



## Lisa16

I hope so - such a lot to go through to not even get to ET!

Kitten - Hope you gt sorted this week - remind what you are doing this time. Are you anoher ICSI? I know Star is FET. Can't keep up!!!xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

ICSI hon    I should start next wednesday 28th


----------



## lisa_A

i thought star was doing a fresh cycle, aint she dr


----------



## star2star

Hi all,

I am indeed doing FET but still have to down reg with buserilin for some strange reason! I dont understand either really! Just doing as im told on my schedule! 

Hope you all ok xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

I'm up at Bart's at 10.50 tomorrow. I'll be up there again on Friday and probably there again on Monday for EC I hope!  

Lisa (Jesse) It's only a short walk from St Paul's tube station maybe 10 mins if that.  

Lisa 16 I'll be up there on Monday probably for EC as I said above or for another scan!  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Ah star  i knew u was DR, first jab tomorrow

Cassie yeah we normally get off at mansion house which is around the corner. and 15 mins walk


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Lisa (Jesse) I'd say St Pauls is the closest! But I know nothing as my geography is a little useless!  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

well hoping and praying i will only have to go there once mor ein 3 weeks time


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Lisa (Jesse) You'll not be needing to go up there anymore after that.  I'm expecting you to say you have a BFP next week.    Please keep positive.          

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Lisa16

Cassie - I am seeing Leona about 8'ish so aim to be away from there as soon as pharmacy opens (have to get to work). Depends what time you are booked in for?

Kitten - Is 28th the date Barts have given you or the date you have worked out that you should start?

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## star2star

Lisa (Jesse) - I start jabbing thurs, haven't really had much time to think about it, been stressed with work, loads on mind, an old guy hit my car Sunday so my insurance will go up! Still got claim going through for whiplash after being hit in sept by an old lady! Trying to work on getting my massage started etc etc.

So much on, I need to just try chill and concentrate on tx but also worrying about weight as still 1.5 stone heavier than b4 I started last tx so in gonna be massive this time! Just hope I get a bfp as it won't matter at all then! 

Looks like we ate all getting started around same time


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Lisa 16 if I'm up there for EC it'll be 8am! My DH will probably be wearing a cartoon t shirt and I have pinky purple glasses.  

We may meet after all!  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## sweetielol

Hi all

Star, I had car accident  near 2 weeks back, 2 cars went into back of me while stationary, have got whiplash claim going through now, hope u r ok hun xx

hope everyone else is ok, I still feeling quite tender, really hoping it goes soon, I look like I have been riding a horse    lol

You know girls the best and quickest way to get to Barts is to go to Barbican station, it is a 5 min walk from there, u turn right out of station and right again into Long Lane, and walk down, the fertility wing is on the left oppostie smithfields meat market, you cant miss it, seriously the quickest way to get there girls, one of the dental practices I work for is down there, so very convienient when I am working over there   

mel xx


----------



## lisa_A

star hope ur ok har hun try not to let it get to you u dont need the stress. claime normally sort themself out i had one 2 years ago soed in 11 months  hope u get ur businessorted soon, exciting new adventure 

sweetie r u ok hun, not in too much pain.. maybe next time i am at barts i will loo to go to the barbcan nice gong different ways,

cassie good luck today

lins enjoy ur info session

  to everyone esle

AFM i woke up with realy bad af cramps so i think af will come in a few dasy time  guess its not my time. i also had an orgazam just b4 in my dream. had 2 strange dream last night.

lisa
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Yep thats the station I get off at   

28th is the date I worked it out to be as they said I would start june /July and I have just had Aqua scan   

How are you all   

Oh Jess you will be ok I herd having a orgasm in dreams is a good sign ?


----------



## sweetielol

just tender Jesse/Lisa

I have heard that orgasm in dream over 2 ww is good sign as well


----------



## lisa_A

kitten sounds stupid but it felt good untill i woke up with cramps. had 2 of he most strangest dreams ever. 

i wil bore u all with th details lol

first ream closer to where i live there is a sweet shop that were drugging and injecting ppl to knock them out to kidnap and send them over seas because other countries were short of ppl. well i got drugged and put into this flat where ui woke but couldnt get out. so i called my neieve who came over and helped me get out. well the pople who kidnapped me were coming back so i had to hide well a little while after it happened i went to watch what they were doing and approch them to ask them why. well when i was drugged they attacked this electric current to you as like an alaerm and me moving and struggling got caught in the wrong place and made me hav an orgasam lol so yep i woke up lol

secod drea, i was arranging my dh and daughters funural, but they were dead they had to be hidden, so i went along with it i wsa told to be sad to make it real. well went to church (me and my mum) and they allowed smoking etc which made her happy lol, it wa a right happy occassion lol. the news flashed up the temps next week were going to rocket and go up to 35 degrees. again that is when i woke up lol

so 2 strange dreams lol now feel tearful and dont knwo what to think. i guess as the day goes on then maybe i wil feel better  

sweatie hopefully as the day goes on u wil feel better, normally by ET u feel much better. 

i hope ur both right


----------



## sweetielol

*Lisa, my husband is very into dream iinterpretation, damn I cant spell it, this is what I just found on there  *
*Orgasm *To dream that you are having an orgasm, represents an exciting end to something. What have you just completed in your life? Alternatively, the dream means that you are not getting enough sex. You need to relieve some of your sexual tensions.�


----------



## lisa_A

mel the second sounds more right lol, not had any since before EC lol


----------



## sweetielol

lol, I know what u mean, 'but maybe u will get your exciting end to something'      

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I think you are a nutter in your dreams as well as awake   , just like me   

Just had email nurse said notes are with consultant as soon as he makes a disision they will be in contact   

Everyone eles ok

  Sweetie I don't get enough, well I did last night DH pounced on me and said lets make babys


----------



## lisa_A

kitten that is so true lol thats great hun hopefully not long and u will know what protocol and drugs ur on 

mel i guess a week to go, we moan when we dont get anythng and moan when we do, as long as no bleeding i should try and stay happy.


----------



## star2star

Ohhh I typed a long message out and its not appeared :-(


----------



## Kitten 80

oh thats pants star   

be happy jess


----------



## lisa_A

kitten i am trying to, i cant change things now, so what will be will be.

just watching deadlest catch  i know i will end up crying one of the captins have died very sad expecially when u have watched all seasons and got to knwo them lol yes sad i know, just wait until ur on ur 2ww


----------



## Kitten 80

you lot better be here    I go


----------



## lisa_A

kitten of course we will all be here for you


----------



## Kitten 80

I am getting a little stressed now I just want to no when I can get my plan and drugs who is the consultant


----------



## sweetielol

Feeling stressed too, had a call from a 'friend' of 1 of the people involved in accident other week, calling because his friend does not know english and wants to know what is going on, I told him he needs to speak to insurers/solicitors and he got really shirty with me    called solicitor and he told me to contact police who have said I am not in the 24hr bracket for reporting incident, but I could go to station and give details, but still very late grr, I was aksed if anyone injured, I said I have whiplash but no serious injurys got the whole thing of should of been reported at time, but I think as no one had anything visual we all thought ok as we had all details swapped, now have to go and report to station which not keen to do due to still having pains and walking is slow   

fed up and tearful now


----------



## lisa_A

mel u can call the police tell them u are unwell and they will tale a statement at r home, it happened to me when i had an accident years ago was not well enough to go down there they sent 2 coppers to me  hope u get it sorted soon. xxx

kitten u should hear soon hun


----------



## sweetielol

yeah I suppose I could thanks hun x


----------



## Kitten 80

sweetie

thank jess


----------



## sweetielol

actually after speaking to the woman at police station am not gonna call again, will wait until upto it and go down there, feel very stressed about whole thing just feel like calling whole case off because its too much, I just want to relax am meant to be enjoying time off of work    grr poxy cars


----------



## TQ

Just wanted to say hi to you ladies.

Trying (very hard) to start treatment for sibling at Barts, but since our initial consultation at the start of May (where we were told we could start that cycle), have been fighting to try and get through to anyone.  Sent a letter of complaint to Miss Tozer and received a copy of the invoice for the consultation we'd already paid in return  

Then got a call from the embryologist who has been great, but still waiting to find out when we can actually start.  On CD9 now so looking less likely that this month will happen.  Finding it all very frustrating as my life is on hold till then - would like to plan a bit, but each month seems to go by without any progresss.

Is this normal for Bart's?  I was at the Homerton previously and they were notoriously bad as well, but also a lot cheaper, so I guess I'd hoped for better for double the cost!

Anyway, looking forward to getting to know you all in the coming months.  Hope you're all doing ok and coping with the stresses of it all and the heat!


----------



## lisa_A

Hello TQ welcome to the treat hun, sorry ur having a nightmare with barts but untill u get started they are a nightmare.
if ur paying private then there should be no holdup. you can email the nurses and see if u get a reply that way.

once u get started they are great. 

[email protected] 

look forward to seeu get through ur cycle with a nice BFP 

mel do it when ur ready hun, no point stressing about it not now, u need to resting 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Hi girls

How are we all?  

TQ - lovely to 'meet' you.  I too went to Homerton and moved to Barts (although had a private tx at CRGH in between).  I found Homerton a bit disappointing and there were a few members of staff that I thought behaved completely out of order considering the type of work they were engaged in.  Their communication was loads better than at Barts tho.  As the other girls will tell you, Barts are a nightmare when it comes to communication.  I've only just started tx with them, so don't know what they're like throughout the process (although so far, so good) but the girls have reassured me they are really great during tx.  Email the nurses like Lisa(jesse) suggested and see how you get on.  If that doesn't work, we all have various different email addresses you could try.  Seems a bit odd that you're having so much difficulty though if you're going private with them.  Good luck!

Sweetie - I agree with Lisa(Jesse), try and stay stress-free as much as possible and keep your strength for this v. important time.  Try and put it to one side at the moment and then you can deal with it at a later date.  It might be worth mentioning to the police that you are due to have hospital tx (without giving detail) so they are aware of the additional stress you are under.  Hopefully you can then delay seeing them / continuing the case until after tx.  Either way, keep     and try not to worry too much.  Oh and congrats on your 9 embies - hopefully you'll have good news tomorrow about their progression  

Lisa (Jesse), Twang, Jingle - how are you our 2 week waiters  I hope you're all staying     .  I'm   it will work out for all of you.

Kitten - any word for Leona today?  Reckon she'll sort you out now she's been in touch.  

Cassie - how's the follies coming along?   they've grown for you.

Tatti - how's dr-ing?  Not much happening with mine - although reckon I bruised myself this morning (half asleep).  

Star - exciting - you start jabbing tomorrow!  Woo hoo.

Lins - how was your info meeting?  When do you start?

Claire, Kirsty, Laura, Mandy, Steph (on hols), and anyone I may have missed - hope you're all well.   


AFM - nothing happening really.  Just jabbing every am and waiting patiently for my scan on the 3rd.  Was babysitting my niece Mon/Tues and she's absolutely gorgeous, but hard work too (mainly cause she wasn't feeling v. well).  She's only 1 and just started toddling around, this kind of drunk wee walk   - really cute.  I'm meeting my friend for dinner tonight (the friend who's recently told me she's preganant) and although i'm sure it will be a lovely evening, its still slightly daunting.  I always feel awful admitting it.  Can't help but be jealous.  Still, all going well   I can join her (and all of you   ) with a bfp soon     PMA girls PMA!  xx


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Girls - i'm confused    I've just been checking my prescription from Barts and realised that i've been given Marvelon.  Why would I be taking that after dr-ing on Buserelin?  Am I being stupid - can't get my head around it?


----------



## Kitten 80

no news as yet probably tomorrow as they have meetings in the afternoon   

GG i dont no what is it?


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Kitten - its the pill, so why would I be taking the pill after dr has finished?  Surely i'd go onto stimming?  Maybe i'll email Leona cause it making my brain hurt


----------



## Kitten 80

maybe its a stimming pill like clomid?


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Well that would make more sense Kitten.  I'll have a hunt around tinterweb and see if I can get any more info.  

If anyone else has used Marvelon, be interested to hear at which stage you used it.

xx


----------



## lisa_A

GG its the pill, when r u suppose to take it and how long for
_Marvelon_ tablets are a type of hormonal contraception commonly known as 'the pill' or combined oral contraceptive pill. *... u would be stimming no?*


----------



## Kitten 80

That makes no bloomin sence at all


----------



## lisa_A

GG what other meds u got


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Im out and about now so don't have the list. Menopur, cyclogest, I think. It doesn't make sense to me eitherI have no idea when I'm taking what - my schedule doesn't say. Just bureselin then bs 3rd aug then just 'injections'. I'll post again when I'm home later with more accurate details.


----------



## Kitten 80

When you go for B/L scan ask then hon if no joy   

I just had a wicked day dream of DH being so happy when I tell him I am pg    so hope its comes true


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten i hope and pray that happens         

GG i would say u have been given them as a mistake. ask at ur baseline scan 

cassie how u get on?

lins r u ll ready to start now?


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Ladies  

I think we all need some PMA!             

Lisa everything will be OK and enjoy those dreams.  

Kitten u heard anymore yet?  

Lins I missed you earlier today I think you may have all gone by 10am I got there at 10.30.  

Just to let you know I have 6 good size follies and some small ones. I have another scan on Friday and will probably do EC on Monday.  I have just done my cetrotide jab and it stings more than any of the gonal F ones and you have to do it at a 45 degree angle! Not easy when you can't guess very well. I hope  I did it OK.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie yay that is good, hopefulyl some smaller one will grow by monday  if not 6 is a nice amount 
good luckk on friday. i have heard thwm jabs really stink like the clexane goes and bruise nicely too. i am sure u did it right tho 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

I hope  so as it's a prefilled syringe that you put into powder and then put back in syringe and the you inject it and you can't see the end of it so I push it until some comes out and then inject it so that way no bubbles! She said there may be some localised reaction I have gone a little pink above where I injected and it's about 3 inches across and 1 to 2 inches top to bottom! Some reaction!     

I hope  you're feeling more positive now.     

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## star2star

Sorry for being rubbish posting lately ladies! Hi all 

Well I start stimming tomorrow! Weird but exciting! Ill be more excited when it gets to the 10th for my 1st scan 

Hope you are all ok,  Bit gutted after actually typing a long message this morn at work that it didnt go through :-( What i was saying was i struggle to keep up with you all! We should do a chart so we can see the following:  name/date of dr'ing/date start stimming/OTD/outcome.  what does everyone think? if so email me through all of these and ill do a chart so its easier for us all to keep up?

if not no worries, just a thought innit!  xxx


----------



## lisa_A

star if u join a cycle buddies they have that, not sure if natalie would do one here or not? worth asking tho. good luck for first jab tomorrow, the 10th will come around fast hun, dr always seams to go fast.

Cassie u have to do another if so i heard use ice before hand and dont rub it after it might help. sounds ouchy.


----------



## star2star

Thank Lisa, hope it does go fast 

Oh ok, just we had one on another forum and it makes it so much easier trying to keep up with where everyone is 

x


----------



## Laura200012001

Hi all,

Hope all are well!!!

Jesse (Lisa)- Oi!!! what have I told you I am the PMA   Police   !!!! You get that PMA back now!!!!! 

How are the other 2WW ladies Hope you all have       or I'll be after you's too!!!

GG- I have marvelon, I had it before DR though to bring on a bleed so my lining was thin to start with.  I wonder if they have given it by mistake??

Kitten - Did you get any news from Leona?

Cassie- How did you get on?

Lins- How did you find the info day?

Star- How are you? how is setting up the business going?

Sweetie - How are you? how did meeting your friend go?

Twang- how are you? Will you be in Chat tonight?

TQ- Nice to meet you and Welcome.  I know how bad Barts can be with contact.  It took me two days to let them know that I had a BFN!  I left a message with them a week and a half ago and i'm still waiting for them to return my call!!! A big TIP for you..... Don't trust the cretin on reception!!!! She is truely useless! If you need something then mail the personal email addresses of the nurses, it tends to work.  Good Luck with everything, and hopefully you will be on your way soon!  Maybe we will even be cycle buddies!!!

Lisa- How are you not heard from you for ages!

Tatti - how's dr?  when is your scan?

Steph- I know your on holiday but, just to show i'm thinking of you! and hope your having a lovely time!!

I don't think ive forgotton anyone but hugs   just encase I have!!!

AFM, 6 weeks tomorrow till follow up appointment. I'm still a little confused as to what they will say. Heather told me that as there is no waiting list now I will be able to start right away, YAY!!!! My FU is with consultant, Mr Alshawaf, So I'm pleased as he was the one that done our ET.  I don't think I told you guys, I got fed up waiting for Barts to call me back (Cretin receptionist hasn't passed the message on!!!) so I called the central appointments team, just to "Check" (yeah right) that my notes had been referred for the FU appointment to be made, (I knew full well that they wouldn't of been), when the guy told me no they hadn't I huffed a little and sounded really disapointed, he said "Not to worry, I can book it now for you" !!! See its all about who you speak to!!! So thats the story of me getting my FU appointment booked.  I could of gone for it on 12th August, but I know they won't let me start right away if I do so I can wait til September, its only another three weeks later, if ive waited this long then a little bit later won't matter!

Lots of   and   for all of you that you all get  

XxX


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Laura that sounds good I hope  you get your schedule when you go for the fu and also get any answers to the questions you may have.    

I got 6 good size follies and some smaller ones have started cetrotide this pm as well as gonal f and am now waiting to see if they have grown to right size by Friday, when I go for another scan. It looks like I will be scheduled for EC on Monday.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Evening all

Thanks for your thoughts on my meds.  I'm thinking it was a mistake too.  Do you think I should email Leona about it or just wait until B/L scan?  I've got to go in to pick up another Buserelin anyway in the next couple of days as they didn't give me enough to last me, so thought I should maybe mention this at the same time.  To be honest, i'm a bit fearful they made a mistake ie that I should have been told to take them before dr and that they'll stop my tx when they realise.  I'm sure i'm being paranoid though    DH thinks I am.  He also thinks that I was given them by mistake.

Cassie - 6 good follies is great     I'll  the others keep growing for ya.  

   to everyone else.


----------



## Laura200012001

GG- Are your cycles irregular? I don't have a regular AF which is why they put me on them before dr.  I asked about it because at our info meeting everyone had a date to start jabbing, excepy for me.  I had marvelon to start on my next CD2. I explained to them it could be 4 years till my next one as I was only on CD8, Catherine checked with Mr Alshawaf and he said It didn't have to be CD2 and I could start them that day.  I started DR from there. 

I think you will be fine hunni, I'm sure they have given them to you by mistake.  If its worrying you then you need to ask.  I would email Leona.  Have they actually given you the pills or are they just on your list?

Cassie- 6!!! Thats great! And I'll be hoping and   that some of your little one grow into nice size follies! Don't forget to get drinking plenty of water to ward of the Evil OHSS!!!!!

Bed time for me now ladies, will pop on tomorrow night to catch up!

Nite nite all.  Sweet Dreams!

XxX


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Laura- I've actually been given them, but no mention of them on my schedule. Thanks for the reassurance. I'm pretty sure it's a mistake too but going to email leona anyway. 

Hope you get your schedule at your FU and get back on the road again x Im always impressed by your ingenuity in getting thro to Barts  

Morning girls - hope you're all well this am xx


----------



## sweetielol

morning all

am waiting for embryologists to call, got a feeling transfer will be today and wont be going to blasts


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all

Flippin Leona is out of the office till tomorrow what do I do   

Trying to get hold of nurses now


----------



## lisa_A

morning ladies how is everyone doing.

Laura trying to keep   but its so hard expecially now with lack of anythng, boobs no longer sore, maybe jut the odd pain in ovaries.

mel if its today its not the end of the world still just as much luck hun. is ET is today good luck.

star hope first jab went well ur finally started 

Kitten hope u get a reply soon from one of the other nurses, barts needs to get sorted out on there comunications.

Kirsty hun i dont know what tey could have done wrong and why so much pain and bleeding still, did u email them yesterday?

lins how did u get on

claire last day f school today

Cassie not long hun almost trigger time eeeek

tatti hows DR going??

twang how u feeling today?

jingle how u feeling hun?

lisa16 so glad things will be moving for yo soon too 

 to anyone i have missed

AFM no symptons feeling totally normal again  please hope this has worked        

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I don't belive it receptionist said she will leave a note in leonas tray


----------



## lisa_A

kitten u tried francesca or carol marking urgent?


----------



## Kitten 80

I don't think I have Fran email have you


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Lisa(Jesse) - this 2ww business is sent to test us I think   .  Keep thinking positively    Its hard reading symptoms so early on in a pregnancy (although I appreciate we ALL do it), and think how many women who are not going through IVF have no idea they are pregnant until well after their af is due.  I certainly had no clue when I fell pregnant earlier this year.  There really is no reason to think its not worked until you know for sure.  I fully understand that it's tough though (and I will be awful during my 2ww).     that it has worked for you.  Sending you lots of         and     .  Keep taking good care of yourself.

Jingle / Twang - how are your 2ww's coming along?  Hope all good and you're managing to stay    

Kitten - I got leona's out of office reply too, and of course the general 'fertilitynurses' email is being ignored.  When are you due to start dr?  

Sweetie - did you get your call?  If you've gone in today - good luck with ET   

Kirsty - you don't sound good hon.  how are things now?  hopefully Barts are getting back to you!!  

Cassie - grow follies grow!  

Tatti - are you okay?  Not heard from you for a while.  How's dr going?  Not long before your B/L scan.

Star - how was your jab today? all good I hope.  exciting starting.

Laura, Lins, Lisa, Claire and anyone else i've missed    



AFM - I also need to hear from the nurses today so that I can pick up some more Buserelin (going to run out on Sunday).  I just wish they would sort out their communication so that we are all less in the dark about things.  Reckon i'm going to pop in there today though, as i'm over that way.  

Went out with my friend who's pregnant last night.  Was a bit nervous as its the second time i've seen her since she told me but it was absolutely fine.  In fact it was really nice and i was excited to share her plans.  I'm so relieved.  I hated feeling weird about it all (not a good look at all).  

Hope you all have a good day.  x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi GG next week I am soposed to start I think , I am just panicking I mean if she tells me tomorrow then I can go monday and get them.


----------



## lisa_A

[email protected]
          [email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
          [email protected]
[email protected]
kitten they are all the emails i ahve apart from leona. goo dluck hun

GG u are rght we all say we wont do it but end up doing it, and i understand what u say abot most dont even know, i think its just the case we know 2 embies were put in there


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Kitten - try francesca now, she's just emailed me so she's around.

Lisa(jesse) - I know exactly what you mean.  Honestly, I am the worst when it comes to the 2ww (i'll be over analysing every little twinge, pain, mood swing - you name it). I totally get where your anxiety is coming from especially as you know you're pupo to 2 lovely wee embies.  Bet they're both snuggled in nice and tight


----------



## Kitten 80

thanks hon are these all nurses

already emailed her


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten all nurses yes apart form agatha she is main admin but she got things moving for me once 

GG i so hope ur right,i wished i had more twinges then it feels like something is happening. or sore boobs, or matalic taste, anythng lol sickness instead i feel like a normal day.  hopefully its happening anyway and only 1 week to go now, i am doing all i can, cant do no more, so if its ment to be i will b pg next week of not then  i guess its really just not ment to be.


----------



## Kitten 80

I emailed her personally again saying its stressing me out , don't they understand that waiting is very stressfull


----------



## lisa_A

star got a reply close to startng and still manged to start on proper time so hopefully they will you too. or maybe u will be on SP and start on day 1 so again have plenty of time. i wonder if all clinics are this bad or its just barts?


----------



## Kitten 80

I don't no but I am having a panic attack , probably seems silly to you    but if I am told that someone will contact me I exspect to be contacted if I don't I start panicking and when they don't reply to emails thats wrong.

I am all tight chested


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Its just Barts.  Homerton were never this bad with communication.  CRGH were amazing but then it was private so you'd hope they'd be a lot better.

Kitten - hon try and take it easy.  I'm sure they'll get back to you in time for your tx to start, they are just v. last minute with everything.  They were with me, and with Star.  If you don't hear back from them today, then email Leona again this evening so she get its first thing tomorrow.  Mark it 'urgent' and tell her that at this stage you just want to know what's happening at their end, you simply want an update and that the lack of any communication is extremely stressful and frustrating. I'm sure she'll come back to you.  Hopefully though, one of the other nurses will be back in touch.  

Lisa(Jesse) - did you have any of those symptoms with Jesse at such an early stage.  The only twinges I really noticed was at about 17 dpo which was a week after af, and then the tiredness and sense of smell didn't appear until about a week after that.  I know everyone is different and so I do believe there's everything still to hope for    And as you say, you're doing everything you can, so you're giving it the best chance possible.  Keep believing


----------



## lisa_A

Kitten dont seam silly to me at all, i know how u feel i get so mad when they ay soemthing it shoul dbe when they say and now how every many weeks later. its the not knowing it really takes the ****.

GG souns sily but i didnt know i was pg wth jesse not even the day i gace birth to her. i did a sneeky test 9DPT and was - so thought it was negative, so we did a digital on day of test and wsa so shocked it said pregnant 1-2 weeks. i was shaking because i was scared it didnt work. i dont remember feeling anything at all with her. and evem when i saw he o the screen it was like she was inside someonee else. I have no morning sickness, my smell didnt go only thing i started to delevlope was at 12 weeks if i didnt eat every hour even a bikky i would feel sicky but that was all.

so i know i am being silly but because my last cycle failed i think it leaves that doubt in ur head expecially if u dont get nothing. i say i am getting nothing had a few shooting pains in my ovaries again they have been pricked so much no wonder. 

the 2ww is hell. no matter how many times u go through it because this might be our last go its also got that added this is our last chance, ok i am forgetting i have Jesse watching out for us, but she is so little i cant expect her to do much.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Oh lisa, i've now got tears in my eyes.  I feel your pain, I really do.  Stay strong because it could well be a lovely surprise on OTD.  Your fears and anxieties are completely understandable though, and whatever happens Jesse is looking out for you.  She may be little but she's got a big heart full of love for you and your dh.


----------



## Kitten 80

Jess    everything will be just fine and you will have a lovely bundle at the end   

Ok phoned reception and got a differant receptionist and asked if nurses could ring me back she took details and said they are in clinic till 2 so I shall wait I said that its stressing me out.


----------



## Gregorys Girl

So now i'm really confused.  Got an email from Francesca (from fertility.nurses email address) asking me for my hosp no and dob.  Fine.  Sent it.  Then got another email from Leona a couple of hours later resending the original email asking me for hosp no & dob.  So, okay resent it to fertility.nurses, leona and francesca.  And now i've just got an automated response from Francesca saying she's left Barts


----------



## Kitten 80

who has left Leona or Francesca?


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Francesca. Weird tho since she emailed me this am.


----------



## Kitten 80

Strange you sure that she ment left as in left job or just left for the day ?


----------



## Kitten 80

Just got email saying my notes are still in consultants tray


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi all    

There are two Francescas.  Maybe that's why?

J x


----------



## Kitten 80

Ah ha see there had to be an answer   

I have come to the conclusion that I might not start this month    nevermind , they are a bit poo at admin arnt they.


----------



## Kitten 80

I just checked the email that just come in and its from fracesca    just reply to her emails you can't go wrong then


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Kitten - there's still time. Don't give up hope. Email leona tomorrow and see if she'll get on the dr's case. 

I'm at barts now getting more meds. It worked just turning up, although I wonder if the pharmacy will still be open?? Oh and the pill I was prescribed was a mistake.


----------



## sweetielol

Had Et this morning, 7 of the embryos not good for transfer or freezing, have had 2 embies put back 8 cell grade I and after checking online I c that grade I not good so dont feel to optimistic now


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Sweetie - congrats on being pupo and I'm fairly certain that Grade 1 is best   how exciting xx


----------



## Kitten 80

GG I don't think they would help me tho , tell them the communication is pants and Mrs catterick is very stressed


----------



## sweetielol

GG - thanks hun, I have stupidly read something on internet thatshowed all sorts of grading and I not being all that!   , think I am going to have to step away from the keyboard lol already going round the twist 
Hubby says this is the 1st time he has felt excited with the treatment we have had, says last 2 he didnt have that 'feeling' but this time he does and he is very optimistic    so he is designated PMA person lol     - thankfully he come with me today as I am still very tender and was not feeling to well this morning and was in pain, so he took today off and taking tmw as well
Glad to see u got meds sorted out, soemtimes just showing up there is best, they r a nightmare but u get there in the end

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Grade 1 at Barts is the best hon


----------



## sweetielol

oh phew now i can relax off to put feet up and read my book, thanks kitten    x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats ok didnt want you think horrible things hon and stressing yourself out , like me I need to scream ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## star2star

HI ladies. congrats on being pupo sweetie  Do you mean grade 1 or I? Grade 1 is the best at Barts, I was told as it goes 1-5 and 5 being the other end of the scale  Hope 2ww goes quickly for you.

Kitten - did you actually get a reply then from someone on when you're starting im confused :-(

Jess, Lisa, Cassie, Laura hope you are all well and anyone else I have forgot.

AFM - 1st jab today. nothing to report as yet! Just jabbing away each day for 2 weeks now


----------



## Kitten 80

nope just said consultant has my notes and is deciding my protacal, I have had everything done now so I don't see whats the hold up, doc said I should here this week.


----------



## star2star

whens your day 21?


----------



## Kitten 80

next wednesday


----------



## star2star

make sure you get onto them tomorrow then hun x


----------



## Kitten 80

will do I hate all this I mean I am more relaxed during tx


----------



## lisa_A

mel grade 1 is the best, how many 1 or 2 congrats on being pupo, welcome the 2ww from hell 

star glad first jab went well  1 down 14 to go 

kitten hopefully tomorrow u will get email or call to collect drugs 

hello eveyone else hope ur having a good day


----------



## sweetielol

Lisa, its 2 Grade 1's in place, and thanks and already going round bend lol


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi Lovely Ladies  

Lisa (Jesse) I hope  you get your PMA    back as I know how hard the 2ww can be and I know your Jesse is looking down on you and making sure things go safely and smoothly.    I had pg symptoms 3 to 4 days before my test day. I know this time round I'll test on OTD like last time so I don't have any heart break before my OTD unlike when I had my first go!  

Kitten Keep badgering them until you get the go ahead for your TX start date and the drugs and schedule.     

Star well done on doing your first jab.  

Hi Lins, Tatti, Fara, Lisa16 ,Mandy, Jools, Suzi, Sweetie, Jingle, GG, and anyone else I may have forgotten.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Clairek

Hi LAdies

Well that's it - the hols officially start now!!!!!  Thank goodness for that!   

It's also CD1 for me and so I tried to phone Barts    Yes, I know, what was I expecting?  Got the 'too busy, call back later' message several times.  So I emailed asking to be booked in for info session on 25th Aug, as won't be able to phone on next CD1 as in America and I really want to go on 25th as it's still in the holidays.

No, of course I haven't heard anything, so I'll try phoning tomorrow....  Also asked if I really needed to do the whole info session having done icsi x2 and fet x 1 at Barts already.

So, hopefully I will be able to say I will be starting icsi next cycle.

Be back in a mo...


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Claire Why do you need to go to info day if you've already had goes at Bart's before?  

Surely you can just pick up your schedule and drugs to start when they say.  

At least you now have 6 weeks of rest!   

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

I have emailed Leona so she will get it in morning

Yer when they say    I think we should all go up there and


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

If it helps I'm up there tomorrow!  

Although I'll wait till after my scan! In case they say sod you!   

How are you doing hun?  

That new receptionist wasn't there on Wednesday and the bloke was on reception again. Last week my mum was surprised to see a male receptionist considering what he knows we must go through. I told my mum he probably goes home and has a laugh about it saying I wonder how many have been seen today! I could have been cruder than that though!   

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Cassie If you can do anything that will help that would be nice thank you   

Hope scan go's ok tomorrow


----------



## Clairek

Sorry ladies, just got a phone call from my brother to tell me that both my Nanna and my Grandad are in hospital - grandad because his cancer is back and worse this time and my Nanna because of her heart!  Not a good start to the hols - will be hospital visiting tomorrow me thinks.

Anyway, Kitten, sorry you're having a nightmare with trying to get started - Soooo frustrating!!!

Sweetie - congrats on being pupo and with 2 x grade 1s it looks good so far   

Cassie, good luck for the scan tomorrow.  Tbh I don't know why they say I have to go to info meeting.  Maybe because it's been about 6 yrs since my last tx there?  Still, I'm sure the info they give hasn't changed that much has it?  Hoping they say I can skip that bit, wouldn't mind a reminder about the needle bit though.

Lisa (Jesse)  I want to send you a    because the 2ww is posyively evil!!!!  But I still have a really good feeling about it for you.

Jingle - how you doing hon?  When's your test date?

Hi to GG, Star, Laura, Twang and Lisa16 (apologies for missing anyone out)

Love Claire


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies   

Well information day went well, we were there by 9.30am, didn't get taken to room till gone 10, 28 couples in total.  Got schedule and drugs, will start down regging next Wednesday 28th July and 1st scan on the 17th August, same drugs as before Bureslin and Gonal F.
Was a little sad though as because we fall under East of England only one embryo is put back in, always had two before.  I know 1 is great but I feel that I only have half the chance now, we only entitled to two attempts on NHS.
I know I should be grateful and I am but I don't understand why, however, IF we need the 2nd attempt (God I hope we don't) they put 2 back in.
Quick question - Ladies how many eggs is normal for Barts?  They said between 6 and 12 is normal, however, 1st go I got 16 and 2nd go I got 15, out of these 10 fertilised each time, but we only got to Day 3 and only had 2 left to go back in, I hope Barts doesn't start reducing drugs if you are responding well.  I know the possible side affects of OHSS but that number seems quite low to me.

I thought it was so sad that no one talks to anyone up there, I smiled at everyone that came in, we were 1st in and sat right in front of the doors.  I know it's a scary stressful time but we all there for the same reason and it helps to talk.

Oh well big hugs to all.   

Lindsey
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

i chatted to everyone   , i should be d/r next wednesday


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Ladies having bit of a blip I don't know if I done my new jab right on not and will only know tomorrow at my scan! ARRGHHH!  I think I've gone cuckoo!  

Claire they do a needle teach everytime you pick up the drugs and also when you have to start new drugs. I was told Wednesday about my new drug and how to do it. But am worried I'm doing it wrong!  

If I see anyone familiar I'd talk to them or if anyone is on their own. I'm shy as well although seem to be over coming this a little.

Kitten I'll see what I can do.  

Love n  n  n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

which jab is it hon maybe i can help?


----------



## Jinglebell

I like the young lad on reception!  I've always found him to be pretty good.  He remembers my name and last time he remembered my hospital number too.  Guess that's a bit depressing tho!    

J x


----------



## Kitten 80

wish he would get somthing moving for me    that sounds rude


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Cetrotide. It's done at 45 degree which I done but today some liquid was coming out of needle and there still seemed like there was a gap between the rest so rather than losing any more stuff I injected as was.  I'm still positive for us all but until scan tomorrow won't know if it has worked or not!   

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

oh I don't no    well if its in its in sorry hon


----------



## lisa_A

claire hope ur granparents are ok and get a speed recovery and out of hospital asap. i wld still ask them if u really ned to attaend a info session as i cant see why u would need to.

lins it is strange how no on talks up there, i try to get talking to ppl up there but lots dnt.goo dluck on starting next week  

lots of u starting now  

AFM on knicker watch seam to feel wet a lot tmi i know so keep wiping, i know i will be like this now untill either test day or af arrives which ever first.

hugs to everyone


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Claire I hope  your grandparents are feeling better enough soon and come home quickly.    

Kitten I suppose you're right. Thanks.    

Lisa I know you said tmi but that's how I was before BFP I felt like that and more up for it. That sounds positive to me.       

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Clairek

Cassie - sorry hon, but I haven't done the jabs you've got, but hope that it's all ok.

Lisa - I thought increase cm was a good sign!  I agree with Cassie, think I have heard that from others who have been pg too - eeek!


----------



## Kitten 80

bring on the cm


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Lisa(Jesse) - it sounds pretty positive to me too!  I've heard (and experienced) the same.  Woo hoo, hopefully its given you a welcome boost.      

Claire - sorry to hear about your grandparents.  Hope they get good tx and home soon.  Hope you're okay too.  

Kitten - fingers crossed you hear tomorrow hon  

 to everyone.  x


----------



## star2star

Claire sorry hub about your grandparents. 

Kitten fingers crossed they get back to you tomorrow, if not go up there Monday! X


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

I had a email waiting for me this is what it said 

Dear Ms Tracey,
I am on leave. However, before leaving, I reviewed your Notes and I determined your treatment protocol which will need to be confirmed by the Consultant. Therefore, I have passed your Notes to Leona in order to discuss your case with the Consultant.
Kind regards,
George

so hopefully they will tell me


----------



## sweetielol

Hopefully Kitten u will know monday xx


----------



## lisa_A

kitten its good u got a reply  hopefuly not long now and u will know, maybe today  

how is everyone doing

mel hows u holdng up today day 1 ove with.

cassie good luck today, hope u come back with good news.

twang hows things for u sweet??

jinglebell any twinges yet hun

kirsty, claire, lins, tatti, star, laura, lisa16 and anyone not mentioned


----------



## Kitten 80

Hope so guys 

How are you all


----------



## star2star

Morning lovely ladies, hows it all going? Kitten glad you got a reply.

Jesse - hows the 2ww? x


----------



## lisa_A

Morning ladies

star its hell, no matter how u try not to think about it it dont help. u look for symptoms that aint there, and i know its early still only 8dpt roll on next week. hows the jabs going in a way i wished i was jabbing again that is he easy part 

kitten busy day today?

GG i dont have any symptoms today like i am normal now like drugs have no effect on me and my af is due. 

trying to keep the             going


----------



## Kitten 80

very hon be able to chat away soon


----------



## star2star

Jesse, I know I am dreading the 2ww (if we get to that for FET)  

and now because we've had a BFP I know I will be comparing this time to the last time :-( Complete Hell! and scarey stuff!


----------



## lisa_A

kitten ur lucky u can get on the net at work lol, what do u sell in ur shop

star yes u do do that, i know i havem strange thing is first cycle i was shocked it worked, second i knew it didnt and was very upset this time i have no idea, feel likes its failed because off af pains and feels like af is coming. but i have tried to compaire cycles.

ur frosties will be fine hun and will be back where they belong very soon


----------



## Kitten 80

Stationary and art bit boring now lol


----------



## star2star

thanks Jesse I really hope they will be back with me soon too


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh got stroppy responce of Leona    they have had my protacal all week you no all it takes is to lift  apiece of paper and say yes thats fine but nooooooooo I get a lazy consultant


----------



## lisa_A

when can u go and collect it hun


----------



## Kitten 80

thats it I still don't no


----------



## Cassie 76

Afternoon Ladies  

Sounds like we need some PMA on here today so here goes!                                    

That should do it.

 to Lisa (Jesse), Kitten and Star and everyone else. I hope  you're all well and please remain positive. I know it's easier said than done but you'll feel better for it!.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh I am    just a bit    tiered of emailing and phoneing now


----------



## Gregorys Girl

Afternoon all

This is just a quickie for me as i'm off camping this weekend so need to rush off to beat the traffic.  Only a few personals ...

Lisa(Jesse) - hope you're coping lovely.  Try not and read too much into af pains because they can be a symptom of it working too.  I know its hell and i'm dreading it (assuming we get that far - but we will because i'm full of      ).  Keep smiling and maybe plan to do some nice fun things with dh this weekend to take your mind off it.  Maybe see a film or something - or are you all tv'd out ??

Kitten - well it sounds like you're getting somewhere albeit a bit slowly.  Its like they're drip feeding you info.  Why they can't just say come in on Monday and we'll have had it sorted by then.  Hopefully you'll hear today so that you can enjoy your weekend.  

Cassie - how are your follies growing?  hopefully still on course for Monday.

Star - i'm sure you're tx will go just fine and you'll be pupo and living in the 2ww hell before you know it - ahhhhh  

Much     to everyone else.  

AFM - yeah i'm off camping shortly.  I think its going to rain where we're going   but hopefully not.  Reckon it will be fun 'jabbing' in the tent (and by that I mean injections and not the other   ) , and i'm sure AF is on her way so fun fun fun all round.  Actually I am looking forward to it.  Probably won't be back on now until Sunday so make sure you all look after yourselves and have a fun weekend. xx


----------



## Kitten 80

oh have fun honey I love camping    take me with   

if its this month then great but if its not then well at least I can enjoy more of my hubby


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Kitten I don't blame you.    

I saw Leona up there today but she was harassed looking so couldn't really say anything.  

I hope  you hear very soon and maybe we'll see you up there on Monday or Tuesday.  

GG I hope your camping trip goes well and if it was me I'd be doing both sorts of jabbing!

I wasn't going to say anything as people are feeling a little low at points but I'm ready for EC but don't know if it's Monday or Tuesday and I have 12 follies from 10 upwards! and some smaller ones too! Maybe I'll have about 13 for EC! YIPPEE This time things have gone just perfectly!    So here's hoping  for a BFP very soon!   
Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

don't be so silly hon    whoo hoo soon be pupo


----------



## Kitten 80

oh its probably be that made her look like that


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Kitten no she looked harassed earlier in the week too!    Alot in the waiting room were there on Wednesday too!

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

yep still probably me   , what am I soposed to do tho


----------



## Kirstyboo

Hi Ladies


Hope you don't mind me popping in.

I don't have much to add but wishing you all get your lovely bfp soon!! 

Kitten - yoour coping better than i would be, you should go up there and not move until someone gives you some answers. xox

Cassie - good luck with EC!!! xox

GG - enjoy camping!! xox

Lisa - come on chin up, its not over til the fat lady sings xoxox

Claire - hope your grandparents get better soon xox

hello to everyone I have forgotten, star, sweetie and everyone else. xox I'm terrible with names, sorry

xoxox


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Kitten I'm sure it's not you but I do understand what you're saying!  

Kirsty we never mind you or anyone else popping on!  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

its not leonas falt really its that what ever his name is


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Have just heard from Carol at Bart's and have got to go in for EC on Monday and will be there for 0930 and have EC for 1030. Last gonal f and cetrotide tonight and final jab tomorrow at 2130 Yippee!  

Kitten I think all the nurses are feeling pressured the reception staff can't help them either! That bloke was in today I haven't seen the ditsy one since last Friday! I wonder if she's gone AWOL!  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

oh hon thats brill honey   

They don't help us eaither    bloomin receptionists


----------



## lisa_A

Cassie yay well done you, about time u updated and i dont want to hear u say u dont think its right posting, why wouldnt it be?
12 follies is fab, Ec will be here before u know it 

GG have fun camping hope the rain holds off.

Kirsty even if u post a hello, r u feeling any better now

Kitten i think barts are doing themselfs no favours with doing away with the waiting list, everyone wants to start asap, looks like u have got caught up in it.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

tell me about it I will right a complaint if this don't get sorted   , its our emotions they are playing with


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Thanks ladies.    

Kitten I just thought have you emailed miss Tozer as she may well boot whoever up the **** and tell them to sort it straight away!    

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80

I cc her in my emails so she does get them


----------



## lisa_A

kitten ur wish is my command [email protected]


----------



## Kitten 80

oh thanks ho what shold I put I don't want to p&ss him off


----------



## Cassie 76

Hi  

Kitten I don't think you'll pee him off. If you just explain i'm sure he'll be more than understanding and give you a definite answer!    

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A

yeah just put ur day 21 is next week and u would really like to get started


----------



## Kitten 80

ok thanks ladys   here go's


----------



## Kitten 80

done now I wait


----------



## Kitten 80

this is what I put 

Hello my name is Kitten   

I understand that you have my protacal ready for you to look over , I was wondering weather you have looked at it as my day 21 is next wednesday, Just worried I will miss this boat and have to wait another month.

Many Thanks

Mrs Catterick

Sound ok


----------



## lisa_A

well its straight to the point lol, hope he gets back to you soon.


----------



## Kitten 80

oh pants it failed is this right [email protected]

I dont think it has a r at the end as leona didnt put r and she never put talha at front


----------



## lisa_A

Mr Talha Al-Shawaf ...
bartsandthelondon.org.uk, 27 Oct 2007 [cached]Mr Talha Al-Shawaf Consultant Gynaecologiste: [email protected]

that is how its written on the website


----------



## Kitten 80

how strange I tried it with out r and its not comeback


----------



## Bunny-kins

NEW HOME LADIES

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243000.new#new


----------

